# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Analiza/Opinone

## Modesti

*Litari këputet prej së holli, zullumi këputet prej së trashi*

30/09/2009 07:56:00


Shpëtim Pollozhani

I madhi Kadare në veprën e vet "Kronikë në gur përshkruan rastin kur andartet greke bënin masakra në rrethin e Gjirokastrës në kohën e luftërave ballkanike. Për të tërhequr vëmendjen e popullatës shqiptare nga dhuna dhe terrori i ushtrive të huaja, grekët përhapën lajmin se në një stere (stere është rezervuar uji, ku grumbullohet uji i shiut) është paraqitur një vajzë me pamje monstrumi. E gjithë popullata e rrethit fliste për këtë vajzë. Flitej se dikush e ka hedhur dobiçin e vet aty. Me kalimin e kohës, kopili u rrit dhe tani vajza monstrum doli nga stera. Populli e hëngër këtë çorbë. Të gjithë flisnin kush e lindi, kush e hodhi dhe kush e ushqeu derisa u rrit

Në këtë shtet që i thonë Maqedoni, 20 vjet me radhë po realizohet po ky skenar. Projekti i zhbërjes së shqiptarëve nga këto troje. Që të realizohet ky projekt duhet të bindet opinion i brendshëm dhe ai i jashtëm se shqiptarët i kanë populluar këto territore me dhunë dhe mund të përdoret edhe dhunë për ti përzënë. Kopja e thjeshtë e Akademisë së Shkencave Serbe të fillimit të viteve të 80-a dhe të kohës së Millosheviqit. Serbia dhe ky shtet që i thonë Maqedoni janë akorduar si dy telat e çiftelisë në realizimin e projektit të Garashaninint, Çubrilloviçit, Gligorovit, Cërvenkovskit e më në fund Gruevskit. Qeveria e Gruevskit dhe ato të tjerat që për gjithë veprimet e veta kanë pasur mbulesë pjesëmarrjen e shqiptarëve në qeveri. Edhe kjo paçavure enciklopedi u bë edhe më paratë e shqiptarëve. U blenë 20 helikopterë ushtarakë, dhe 200 autoblinda BTR me kalibër 30 mm. Këto armë nuk janë blerë për të gjuajtur rosa ose derra të egër. Kjo punë i ngjan vitit 2000 kur Lubço Georgievski bleu 100 tanke B34 të prodhimit rus. Përse Gruevskit i nevojiten helikopterë sulmues dhe autoblinda? Ai gjoja gjithë ditën vajton NATO dhe BE. Ai e di se me hyrjen në NATO gjithë këto armatime do shkojnë te tanket e Lupços pasi nuk i plotësojnë standardet e NATO-s. Ky e ka një qëllim dhe thotë ishalla bëhet. Njëlloj si Nastradin Hoxha kur mbërrini në Strugë. Sa mbërrini Nastradini në Strugë e pa liqenin shumë të madh para vetes. Aty për aty i lindi ideja ta bëjë liqenin kos. Çdo ditë hidhte nga një gotë me kos për ta nxënë liqenin. Dhe kur njerëzit i thonin, o Nastradin nuk bëhet liqeni kos. Nastradini ua kthente, edhe unë e di se nuk bëhet, po në u bëftë ama. Edhe maqedonasit e dinë se janë 800 000 përballë 8 milionëve, por duan të provojnë ta bëjnë çorbë liqenin. Në çdo periudhë kur në vend rritet kriza sociale, dhe kur shqiptarët fillojnë ta intensifikojnë luftën për të qenë njerëz, qeveria pjell një Ladorisht dhe fillon procedura. Popullata merret me rastin. Maqedonasit rrisin krenarinë. Qeveria formon komision anketues. Raport përfundimtar nuk u dha asnjëherë. Kaloi ky rast, sulmohet Universiteti i Tetovës. Vritet njeri. Përsëri komision anketues. Ska raport përfundimtar. Në radhë vjen masakra e Gostivarit. Vriten dhe torturohen njerëz të pafajshëm. Branko Cërvenkovski fërkon Duart dhe shpërblen me revole Kolt forcat policore. Përsëri shqiptarët merren me vetveten. Përsëri faji hidhet andej nga e orientuan shërbimet sekrete në të cilat nuk ka asnjë shqiptar. Edhe këtë çorbë e hëngër shqiptar ziu. A ish fajtor kryetari i atëhershëm i Gostivarit. A ish PDSH ose PPD. Edhe në rastin e Gostivarit u bë një komision anketues. Edhe ky komision kryetar e kish një shqiptar. Edhe ky nuk dha asnjë raport përfundimtar. Edhe në Gostivar u vranë njerëz të pafajshëm. Mandej pason masakra e Bitpazarit ku Frçko "demokrati" dhe "pedagogu" ishte ministër i punëve të brendshme të këtij shteti që i thonë Maqedoni. Shqiptarët në lagjen e Çairit gjuheshin si lepujt që gjuhen kur hapet sezoni për gjueti. Këtë mund tua tregojnë më mirë anëtarët e familjes Morina, Hoxha dhe shumë të tjerë. Edhe me këtë rast ne u morëm disa muaj dhe si gjithnjë raport nuk ka, asnjë përgjegjës e përgjegjësi nuk ka. Pas konfliktit të vitit 2001 dhe pasi gjenerali shqiptar dorëzoi armët e UÇK-së, Branko Cërvenkovski deklaroi: "nuk do të lëmë gurë mbi gurë derisa të likuidojmë të gjithë terroristët që i kemi në listë. E të dashur shqiptarët e mi, hidhni një sy prapa dhe do të shihni se Branko e mban fjalën. Inskenimi i rastit të Sopotit është çorbë nga kuzhina BIA (shërbimet inteligjente serbe) dhe trashëgimtarët e UDB-së këtu në vend. Rastin e Brodecit, Gruevski e realizoi për ta varrosur PDSH-ne. Aksioni u krye derisa funksionarët e PDSH-së flinin, mirëpo të nesërmen u kish dal gjumi që ta lexojnë komunikatën e shkruar nga Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme se atje u vranë terroristë nga policia mutietnike. Mos valle ndonjë budalla mendon se puna e Nerezit ishte punë tifozësh. Jo more vëllezër edhe Nata e Kristaltë e shqiptarëve të Manastirit në vitin 2001, edhe Luboteni e Nerezi, të gjitha janë çorba të gatuara nga BIA dhe mbeturinat e UDB-së të servuara me garnin të partive shqiptare në pushtet. Gruevski para se të paraqitet në skenën politike në Maqedoni, ishte këshilltar në qeverinë e ish kryeministrit të vrarë serb Zoran Gjingjiq. Merreni me mend Serbia paska nevojë për një 25 vjeçar ti bëhet këshilltar. Edhe sot e kësaj dite, Gruevski është mik i ngushtë me zëvendës kryeministrin serb Xheliç. Në vitin 2001 Lupço Georgievski kërkoi nga Arkani që në Maqedoni ti formojë njësi paramilitare dhe parapolicore. I njëjti shabllon si në Bosnje dhe Kroaci. Mirëpo pasi e hëngër shkopin nga ndërkombëtarët, ndërroi mendje. Me ngjarjet që po zhvillohen pas vitit 2001 duket se me BIA i bëjnë punët tinëz pa shumë publicitet. Qeveritë ndërrohen edhe në Serbi, edhe në Maqedoni, por projekti vazhdon me ndërrim taktikash. Edhe qenit më të egër i hedhin në oborr një bushtër e cila ndërzehet dhe qeni merret me bushtrën, hup vëmendjen për territorialitet. Të gjithë në këtë moment merren me bushtrën- Enciklopedinë. Kush është duke folur këto ditë për Komisionin e Lustrimit, për shkurtimin e mjeteve të UT-së, për vjedhjen e inventarit të UT-së dhe transportim në Universitetin e Shtipit. Kush flet për nëpunësit e ngratë shtetërore, që nuk kanë as karrige e as zyra. Nuk kanë as njërën as tjetrën se vendet e tyre të punës nuk janë paraparë me rregulloret përkatëse për sistematizimin e vendeve të punës. Kush flet për gjimnazin e Strugës që Gruevski me vëllezërit e vet shqiptar zinj e hodhi në Veleshtë. Një milion euro ndau brenda natës. Projekti është gati. E gjithë kjo ndodh se ndonjë mjeran do ta fitoje tenderin për ndërtim, ndonjë tjetër do hap ndonjë divan ose ndonjë kioskë në oborrin e shkollës. Kush flet për gërmimet nën xhaminë e Manastirit të cilat mund ta shembin objektin 500 vjet të vjetër. Kush flet për xhaminë e djegur të Prilepit e cila është monument kulture dhe nuk u meremetua as 10 vjet pas djegies. Edhe kisha e Leshkës në Tetovë u dogj në vitin 2001, por u ndërtua për 6 muaj. Faktori ndërkombëtar për ndërtimin e kësaj kishe ishte shumë aktiv. Kush flet për vuajtjet e shqiptarëve, nxënësve të Manastirit, ato të shkollave të mesme të Shkupit, për nxënësit shqiptar të Velesit, për familjet e dëshmorëve dhe invalidëve të luftës të vitit 2001. Edhe kësaj radhe ne e hëngrëm çorbën e gatuar nga BIA dhe Shërbimet Sekrete të vendit. Në vitin 2005 në Palestinë, Intifada ishte në kulmin e vet dhe shteti Izraelit e kishte pisk. Mirëpo në këtë moment shumë delikat për Izraelin, një parti doli nga koalicioni për arsye se nuk po e realizonte programin e vet. Pas kësaj ra qeveria e Izraelit, dhe mu në këtë zjarr Izraeli organizoi zgjedhje të reja. Ne këtë aspekt, të gjitha partitë shqiptare që kanë qenë në pushtet me mos kërcënimin dhe mos prishjen e koalicionin kur vriten dhe dhunohen shqiptarët, ia kanë shkruar tallkinin vetit. PPD ngeli me një deputet. PDSH me pesë. BDI do ngelë me tre. Enciklopedia- bushtra do tia haje kokën kësaj të fundit. Dhe për fund, një konstatim dhe dy anekdota. Kau është i forte sa 15 meshkuj, mirëpo një fëmijë ia vë kërpeshin. Kau ka forcë, ska mend. Mali i ankohej sëpatës, përse po më pret. Sëpata ia priti, unë pa bishtin që ma ke dhënë ti jam vetëm një copë hekur. Filozofisë popullore duhet me ia vënë veshin, e ajo thotë: litari këputet prej së holli, zullumi këputet prej së trashi.

----------


## Modesti

*Gruevski dëshiron ndarje*

Lirim DULLOVI

Duhet të jesh i marrë për të mos kuptuar prapavijën e politikës që udhëhiqet nga kryeministri i Maqedonisë, Nikolla Gruevski. Pikërisht të tillë janë shumica e politikanëve shqiptarë në Maqedoni. Jorastësisht u hartua edhe enciklopedia e famshme maqedonase, prej të cilës politikanët tanë kërkojnë të distancohet kryeministri, njeriu i cili financoi këtë projekt dhe i cili bëri promovimin e tij. Ai më 16 shtator mes tjerash kishte thënë se "ky projekt ndoshta nuk është tregues i plotë për jetën dhe zhvillimin e Maqedonisë, mirëpo kjo vepër, në mënyrë autentike skenon pikëpamjet maqedonase për të kaluarën dhe të tashmen kulturore dhe politike kombëtare dhe pretendon të jetë informatë objektive dhe integrale për ne dhe vendin tonë". Pavarësisht kësaj deklarate, ku ai në mënyrë të hapur pozicionohet në mbrojtje të kësaj vepre, që sipas tij paraqet "pikëpamjen maqedonase", drejtuesit e politikës shqiptare në Maqedoni, koncentrohen me përgjegjësinë e vetëm akademikëve shqiptarë, të Bllazhe Ristevskit, të ASHAM dhe paralajmërojnë padi ndaj autorëve si dhe kërkojnë korrigjime të "gabimeve" dhe distancim nga njeriu i cili në çdo aspekt ishte munduar që kjo vepër të dalë si e tillë dhe të nxisë pikërisht këtë reaksion të shqiptarëve në rajon.

Qeveri e Beogradit

Po të analizojmë politikën trevjeçare të Qeverisë Gruevski, do të konstatojmë se për dallim nga Ljubço Georgievski, i cili frymëzohej nga Sofja, kryeministri aktual Nikolla Gruevski është përcaktuar që Maqedoninë ta çojë në Serbi. Pas patriotit të madh maqedonas, në realitet fshihet një figurë e Beogradit, i cili ka për detyrë që të nxisë një konflikt të ri në Ballkan, ku do të përfshihej jo vetëm Maqedonia, por edhe Kosova, Shqipëria, Serbia dhe Bosnja. Qëllimi final i këtij operacioni do të duhej të ishte ridefinimi i kufijve të këtyre shteteve të Ballkanit, ku nuk do të kishte vend për Maqedoninë si shtet, por ajo do të mund të përfshihej në Serbi, si një pjesë autonome e saj.

Provokimet

Në këtë analizë do të mundohem që këtë konstatim ta argumentoj me disa fakte. Pavarësisht problemeve që ka me tre fqinjët: Serbinë, Bullgarinë dhe Greqinë, kryeministri Gruevski është koncentruar që me çdo kush të shkaktojë konflikt me shqiptarët, si në Maqedoni, ashtu edhe në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri, pavarësisht qëndrimit të tyre tolerant për shtetin e përbashkët, identitetin e maqedonasve, gjuhën e tyre si dhe kulturën dhe ndjenjat e bashkëkombasve të vet, me të cilët po tentojnë ta shpijnë këtë shtet në NATO dhe BE. Që të ndodhë kjo, nevojitet politikë që do të nxisë një rebelim të shqiptarëve ndaj shtetit. Deri tani ky rebelim ka qenë i pamundur, për shkak se si askush më parë, Gruevski kishte vënë nën kontroll të plotë partitë e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni dhe duke shfrytëzuar paaftësinë për të vërejtur qëllimet e politikës së tij, ata kanë bashkëpunuar me te deri sot, duke i krijuar kryeministrit pozicione superiore para rivalëve tjerë politik maqedonas, por edhe duke i dobësuar pozicione shqiptare në këtë shtet, që disa herë iu afruan edhe luftës vëllavrasëse.

Disa nga 100 hapat e Gruevskit

Opinionit të gjerë shqiptarë i duhej shumë kohë të kuptojë jorastësinë e shumë vendimeve antishqiptare të kryeministrit që u kurorëzuan tani me enciklopedinë maqedonase. Duke filluar me ndalimin e përdorimit të flamurit shqiptar, Ligjin për stimulimin e natalitetit vetëm të maqedonasit, Ligjin për "ndalimin" e përdorimit zyrtar të gjuhës shqipe, vendimi i për ndërtimin e një kishe në shesh të qytetit si dhe mohimi i të drejtës për ndërtimin e xhamisë në kryeqytet, mohimi i të drejtës kushtetuese për mësim në gjuhën shqipe në Idrizovë të Shkupit, detyrimi i fëmijëve shqiptarë të mësojnë në tre ndërrime dhe në klasa me mbi 40 nxënës, detyrimi i nxënësve shqiptarë të mësojnë në gjuhën maqedonase, si pasojë e mungesës së paraleleve të mjaftueshme në gjuhën shqipe (tani për herë të parë edhe në Tetovë), diskriminimi i shqiptarëve në sferën e kulturës nëpërmjet ndarjes simbolike të mjeteve buxhetore, diskriminimi që u bëhet mediave shqiptare në ndarjen e mjeteve buxhetore për reklamimin e shpalljeve qeveritare në raport 98 për qind me 2 për qind në favor të mediave maqedonase, vendimi me të cilin fëmijët shqiptarë do të mësojnë në gjuhën maqedonase që nga klasa e parë, përdhosja e shqipes në librat shkollorë të përgatitur nga autorë maqedonas ku shprehjet, toponimet dhe ilustrimet e teksteve janë bërë në gjuhën maqedonase, shkatërrimi i arsimit shqip që nga Struga e deri në Kumanovë, lejimi dhe stimulimi i shkatërrimit të UT-së nga vetë shqiptarët, racizmi ndaj shqiptarëve në pishinën e Shkupit, objekt ky që në pronë të Qeverisë, rrahja në Nerez e grave dhe fëmijëve shqiptarë dhe "dënimi" me liri i aktorëve të këtij akti qyqar që zhvillohej para syve të policisë

Dobësimi i votës shqiptare

Meqenëse këto akte politikanëve tanë ju dukeshin se janë në përputhje me Marrëveshjen e Ohrit, Gruevski shkoi edhe më tutje dhe mori miratimin e partive shqiptare edhe për shumë vendime tjera që dobësonin pozitën e shqiptarëve në këtë shtet. Ata e përkrahën kryeministrin kur këtij i duhej të dobësonte rolin e votës shqiptare dhe në vend të censusit prej 50, i dhanë atij të drejtë ta reduktojë atë në 40 për qind. Nëse më parë numri i votuesve në një zonë elektorale mund të dallohej nga zona tjetër me + - 3 për qind, që dmth 6 për qind, liderët tanë i thanë OK kërkesës së Gruevskit që dallimi mund të shkojë deri në +-5 për qind, që dmth në 10 për qind. Me këtë automatikisht ata pranuan që shqiptarët në Parlament të kenë prej 2 - 4 deputetë më pak se numri real që do të duhej të kishin nga numri i votave. Ata i dhanë Gruevskit edhe tre mandate deputetësh që të mund t'i zgjedhë me votat e diasporës së shpërndarë maqedonase.
Për të gjitha këto vendime politike të theksuara më lartë, gazetarët tanë me kohë kishin informuar opinionin, por ka munguar reagimi i shoqërisë shqiptare. Në vend të tyre, me shkrimet e gazetës KOHA janë marrë më shumë diplomatët dhe misionet e tjera ndërkombëtare në vend. Shembull për këtë është numri prej 200 mijë votave fiktive, me të cilat zakonisht manipulojnë partitë maqedonase, për të cilën heshtin partitë shqiptare. Pas argumentimit të pohimeve tona, kjo u mor në konsideratë nga Misioni vëzhgues i OSBE-së, i cili i dha për obligim kësaj qeverie që ta pastrojë listën e votuesve deri në zgjedhjet e ardhshme.

Armatosja për paqe

Paralelisht me këtë shkatërrim të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, Gruevski bleu tre helikopterë për nevojat e forcave policore, duke i pajisur ato me armatim super modern. Përveç shqetësimit të gazetës KOHA dhe diplomatëve të huaj në vend, për këtë dukuri nuk u mërzitën aspak politikanët tanë shqiptarë, të cilët heshtën edhe blerjen e 200 transportuesve luftarak po nga kjo qeveri. Askush prej tyre një herë nuk e shtroi pyetjen, për çka do t'i përdorë kryeministri Gruevski këto armë.

Enciklopedia 3 vjeçare

Kjo është vetëm një pjesë e enciklopedisë 3 vjeçare e politikës antishqiptare të kryeministrit Gruevski, i cili çuditërisht vazhdon të ketë përkrahje, herë nga njëra, e herë nga partia tjetër shqiptare. Më pastaj liderët shqiptarë të Maqedonisë, si në Prishtinë ashtu edhe në Tiranë priten njëri pas tjetrit me nderimet më të larta nga politikanët dhe autoritetet shtetërore të këtyre dy vendeve, duke legjitimuar kështu në mënyrë indirekte edhe politikën antishqiptare që udhëhiqet nga Shkupi dhe që kamuflohet nga pushtetarët tanë. Jorastësisht mungon edhe vendosja e marrëdhënieve diplomatike me Kosovën, ndaj për këtë shkak Maqedonia përbuzë presidentin e Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, dhe në fund e gjithë kjo kurorëzohet me një enciklopedi maqedonase, ku sipas Gruevskit, shprehen pikëpamjet e maqedonasve ndaj gjithë të tjerëve, në këtë rast ndaj shqiptarëve në Ballkan, si dhe amerikanëve dhe britanikëve, gjegjësisht NATO-s.

Lidhjet serbe

Prej ardhjes së Gruevskit në krye të Qeverisë, afër tij është instaluar krejt rryma proserbe që ekziston në këtë shtet. Afër tij është Llatasi, i cili dikur përkrahte djegien e Ambasadës amerikane në Shkup, pranë tij janë profesorët Shkariq, Bllazhe Ristovski dhe bija e tij, deputetja Liljana Popovska, afër tij janë antishqiptarët Vanço Shehtanski, Todor Petrov, Partia Radikale Serbe, këtu janë lidhjet e ripërtërira me Shërbimet Sekrete Serbe, këtu janë takimet e shumta të fshehta të qeveritarëve në Beograd. Me një fjalë, afër tij janë gjithë armiqtë e shqiptarëve, NATO-s dhe BE-së. Por, aty është edhe vetë Gruevski, i cili dikur ishte këshilltar në Qeverinë e Beogradit.
Për këtë shkak, nëse duan të mbijetojnë, shqiptarët në Maqedoni duhet të ndihmohen nga Prishtina dhe Tirana. Gruevski ka forcuar policinë, ka forcuar armatën, por edhe ka dobësuar si asnjëherë më parë shqiptarët në këtë shtet. Të shpresojmë se lufta të cilën po kërkon ta fillojë, do të fitojë përgjigjen e duhur si nga shqiptarët në rajon, ashtu edhe nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare, ku disa prej ambasadorëve, me inferioritetin e treguar ndaj këtyre problemeve, bashkë me partitë shqiptare, ndihmuan në krijimin e një "monstrumi" i cili do t'i vejë zjarrin Ballkanit.

----------


## Modesti

*Akademisë maqedonase i duhet vënë dryni*

28/09/2009 07:55:00


Kim MEHMETI

Nuk ka njerëz më shpirtkëqij se ata që keqpërdorin personin me të meta mentale, duke e lëshuar atë në rrugë dhe duke e nxitur ti shajë, të bëjë dame e ti ofendojë kalimtarët. Ska më të këqij se ata njerëz të cilët të sëmurin mental e nxisin të bëjë veprime destruktive, të cilat veprime do donin ti bënin ata vetë. Andaj, nëse i sëmuri mental e ka kallur pompën e karburanteve, nuk duhet izoluar vetëm ai, por duhet arrestuar si të rrezikshëm edhe ata që e kanë nxitur dhe e kanë bindur se ai është vendi më i përshtatshëm për ta kallur cigaren. Dhe nga ky këndvështrim duhet vlerësuar roli i kryeredaktorit të Enciklopedisë maqedonase , Bllazhe Ristovksi: jo çka ka bërë ai, por cilët janë ata që qëndrojnë pas tij, që e propozuan dhe ia besuan këtë detyrë, që ia mundësuan të shfrytëzojë rastin jetësorë të shfryjë urrejtjen e vet patologjike ndaj shqiptarëve. Dhe ky është relacioni që nuk e kuptojnë disa shqiptarë të këtushëm, e veçanërisht pushtetarët shqiptarë. Me çka nuk e kuptojnë edhe porosinë që shqiptarëve ua përcolli kjo Enciklopedi. Pra, ata nuk e kuptojnë se Bllazhen e zgjodhën, e financuan dhe e përkrahën ata që e dinin se çfarë Enciklopedie ai mund të përpilojë. Bllazhen e përdori një Akademi e tërë dhe shumë qendra të tjera antishqiptare, të cilat e dinin se e vetmja vlerë e tij shkencore është urrejtja patologjike ndaj shqiptarëve. Dhe mu pse e dinin këtë, ata e emëruan kryeredaktor të kësaj Enciklopedie. Duke e ditur se cili është Bllazheja, ata e dinin edhe kush më së miri mundej tua përcillte shqiptarëve porosinë e rëndësishme pas të cilit qëndron AMASH dhe një koncepti politikë që gjallëron në Maqedoni: se janë okupues të shtëpive dhe tokave sllavo-maqedonase dhe si të tillë, as që është gjithaq me rëndësi se kur kanë ardhur në Ballkan, por kur do zhduken nga këto treva. Andaj, kësaj radhe, shqiptarët e këtushëm nuk duhet të kënaqen as me dorëheqjen e Bllazhes, as me korrigjimin e Enciklopedisë, por vetëm nëse i vihet dryni këtij institucioni shtetëror dhe nëse ajo godinë shndërrohet në atë që me të vërtetë është: Muze i Shpirtligësisë Njerëzore. Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, kësaj radhe, duhet të kërkojnë përgjigje të qartë nga bashkëqytetarët e tyre maqedonas  duan, apo jo, shtet të përbashkët me gjithë ata që jetojnë në Maqedoni. Kësaj radhe, shqiptarët e Maqedonisë duhet të tregojnë hapur se jo që nuk e dinë se Maqedonia nuk është as projekt maqedonas, as projekt shqiptarë, por ata kanë flijuar shumëçka që të ndihmojnë realizimin e një projekti ndërkombëtarë. Realizimin e një projekti të mbështetur mbi qëllimet e mira të qendrave të vendosjes ndërkombëtare, qendrave që duan në këtë arë të askujt, të krijohen kushte të volitshme për mbjelljen e farës së konceptit multi-kulti. Farës nga e cila do mbijë bima frytdhënëse e tolerancës dhe respektimit të dallimeve mes njerëzve, bimë e cila aq shumë do i joshë ballkanasit tjerë, sa të gjithë do donë atë ta kultivojnë nëpër arat e tyre shtetërore. Pos kësaj, shqiptarët kësaj radhe duhet të thonë hapur se e dinë që Maqedonia është edhe inkubator ku lirshëm zhvillohet embrioni i një populli në formim, inkubator ku duhet një popull me prejardhje sllave ta tejkalojë krizën e identitetit, ta kompletojë portretin e vet etnik dhe me letërnjoftim të saktë, të vazhdojë tutje drejtë integrimit në Ballkan e më gjerë në Evropë. Edhe atë nën mbikëqyrjen e mamive të kujdesshme ndërkombëtare që bëjnë çmos fëmija të mos trembet nga gogoli i shpikur në laboratorët antishqiptare serbe  rreziku shqiptarë. Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë kësaj radhe duhet të dëshmojnë se e shohin qartë se edhe pas dy dekadave, ky shtet i ngjanë godinës shtetërore e cila nuk mund të qëndrojë në këmbë pa shtyllat mbështetëse të faktorit ndërkombëtarë. Se në Maqedoni edhe sot rritet një fëmijë që donë të të bezdisë, e sdo ta ndëshkosh, që ka shumë frustracione, e nuk donë ato ti tejkalojë, që të gjithë të moshuarit tjerë të Ballkanit i urren dhe i mbanë për të rrezikshëm. Pastaj,shqiptarët e këtushëm, duhet ta thonë hapur se ata nuk e duan këtë Maqedoni e cila u ndërtua ashtu siç nuk e priste askush: nga jashtë, sadopak ti ngjajë projektit multi-kulti, e në brendi të jetë e thurur me mure të ngritur mbi themelet e shovinizmit dhe antishqiptarizmit maqedonas. Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë duhet të thonë hapur se nuk e duan shtetin që ka akademikë që mbjellin urrejtje dhe pushtetarë që financojnë dhe përkrahin projekte antishqiptare. Por, që ta thonë këtë, shqiptarët e këtushëm paraprakisht do duhet tu dëshmojnë ndërkombëtarëve se një Maqedoni si kjo e sotmja, nuk është asgjë tjetër përpos se zhurmues i cili e pengon komunikimin rajonal. Dhe deri sa do mbledhin argumente për këtë dëshmi, shqiptarët e këtushëm do duhet ngutazi të gjejnë ilaç kundër harresës së shpejtë. Kundër kësaj sëmundje të cilën aq mjeshtërisht e keqpërdorin qarqet antishqiptare si dhe pushtetarët shqiptarë. Sa i përket harresës së shqiptarëve të këtushëm, ja disa shembuj më të lehtë, duke i lënë anësh tragjeditë e përmasave të Brodecit. Para ndonjë viti, Gjykata kushtetuese e Maqedonisë, bëri reduktimin e përdorimit të flamurit shqiptarë në Maqedoni. Iniciativa për rishikimin e Ligjit për përdorimin e simboleve doli nga radhët e VMRO-DPMNE-së, e cila asokohe ishte në pushtet. Ky vendim, me të drejtë, i hidhëroi shqiptarët dhe ata reaguan ashpër. Ashpër reaguan edhe pushtetarët e atëhershëm shqiptarë që ishin në koalicion qeveritar me VMRO-DPMNE-në, duke e vlerësuar këtë vendim me prapavijë politike. Dhe e gjitha përfundoi me dorëheqjen e gjyqtarëve shqiptarë nga kjo gjykatë. Dhe pastaj çdo gjë rrodhi ashtu siç e kishin planifikuar provokuesit: gjyqi mbeti pak kohë pa anëtarë shqiptarë, që më vonë të vijnë dy të tjerë. Kuptohet, vendimet e gjykatës mbetën të pandryshuar. E shqiptarët nuk i pyetën përfaqësuesit e vetë qeveritarë se cili është roli i tyre në qeveri nëse ata nuk u kundërvihen projekteve politike antishqiptare. Shkojmë tutje! Para një viti, ministrja e kulturës, themeloi Këshillin e ministrisë së vetë pa asnjë anëtarë shqiptarë në të. Ministrja shpjegoi se anëtarët i kishte zgjedhur sipas vlerave madhore të tyre me çka, në mënyrë indirekte, shqiptarëve të këtushëm u tregoi se ata nuk kanë individë të denjë që të jenë anëtarë të këtij Këshilli. Shqiptarët prapë u hidhëruan dhe reaguan ashpër. Reaguan edhe pushtetarët e BDI-së, thuajse ishin anëtarë me korrespondencë në kabinetin e Gruevskit dhe vendimet qeveritare i merrnin nëpërmjet postës, me çka nuk kishin mundësi të reagonin në mbledhjet qeveritare. E në ndërkohë, treni vazhdoi tutje, ministrja e heshti punën, e pushtetarët shqiptarë u kënaqën me heshtjen e shqiptarëve. Shumë më herët se të themelohej Këshilli nacional për Kulturë, Gruevski e kishte vendosur të ndërtonte kishë mbi themelet e shtëpisë së Nënë Terezës. Shqiptarët reaguan si gjithmonë, duke u betuar se këtë nuk do e lejojnë. Andaj Gruevski bëri të mundshmen që shqiptarët ti vë në gjumë e të veten ta realizojë: tokën e shtëpisë së dikurshme të Nënë Terezës, ia dhuroi Kishës Ortodokse Maqedonase. E në ndërkohë, që ninulla të jetë sa më gjumëndjellëse për shqiptarët e këtushëm, aty ku dikur qëndronte Kisha katolike ku ishte lutur në rini Nënë Tereza, ai ngriti një godinë monstër që duhet të nderojë shenjtoren tonë. Me çka ai arriti rezultat të trefishtë: i zhduki përgjithmonë gjurmët e një kishe katolike të shqiptarëve të Shkupit, dëshmoi sa e nderon shenjtoren shkupjane dhe i hoqi qafe ata që kërkonin rindërtimin e Burmali Xhamisë, duke mos u përgjigjur pse pronën ku dikur ka qëndruar kjo xhami nuk ia dhuroi Bashkësisë së këtushme Islame. Para disa muajsh, në prezencë të policisë, huliganët maqedonas rrahën dhe dhunuan fëmijë dhe nëna shqiptare në lagjen Nerez të Shkupit. Shqiptarë e këtushëm rëndë i provokoi ky veprim. Të provokuar dukeshin edhe pushtetarët e BDI-së. Por, më në fund, çdo gjë doli ashtu që të plagosurit duhej ti shëronin plagët e marra, e dhunuesit të vazhdonin tutje të shkruanin nëpër muret e Shkupit Smrt na shiptarite (Vdekje shqiptarëve). Dhe kështu, ka edhe plot shembuj tjerë të harresës së shqiptarëve të këtushëm, e që i paraprijnë Enciklopedisë që e çoi në këmbë tërë shqiptarinë. Që i çoi në këmbë edhe pushtetarët shqiptarë në qeverinë, e cila ka financuar këtë projekt. Me çka, në mes të këtij vaji të tanishëm mbarëshqiptar , ndodhi edhe diçka zbavitëse: vajtimi i pushtetarëve të këtushëm shqiptarë. Vaji i tyre të çon të qeshësh edhe në mes të kësaj dënesje, sepse i ngjante lotëderdhjes së politikanëve naiv që nuk e dinë se një anije, për shembull, nuk fundoset pse atë e ka drejtuar ministri për transport, por nëse ka viktima, për arsye morale, ministri i transportit është i pari që ofron dorëheqje. Dhe pas largimit të tij, vazhdon të kërkohet përgjegjësia nga përgjegjësit direkt. Duke mos e ditur këtë, pushtetarët shqiptarë nuk kërkuan dorëheqje të menjëhershme nga ministrja e kulturës, nuk kërkuan që AMASH ti vihet dryni, por i kthyen sytë nga tre akademikët shqiptarë. Nga akademikët që qysh para shumë vitesh u paralajmëruan politikanëve shqiptarë se çka është duke financuar qeveria ku ata bashkë qeverisnin shtetin. Nuk ka dyshim se nuk ka njerëz më shpirtlig se ata që keqpërdorin njeriun mentalisht të sëmurë duke e nxitur ai ti bëjë dëmet që ata i ëndërrojnë. Andaj, lirisht mund të thuhet se shqiptarëve të këtushëm nuk u vjen e keqja nga antishqiptarët e sëmurë, por nga ata që qëndrojnë pas tyre. Si edhe nga përfaqësuesit shqiptarë në pushtet dhe nëpër institucionet më te larta shtetërore, të cilët shtiren se këtë nuk e dinë. Dhe që kërkojnë nga populli i tyre që edhe ai të bëhet se nuk sheh asgjë.

----------


## Faik

*Poshtë Gruevski*

Hamdi NUHIJU

Botëkuptimi politik i disa politikanëve, e vendeve të caktuara nuk është i njëjtë. Disa e shohin të arsyeshme që të veprojnë drejtë dhe në funksionim të shtetit demokratik duke aluduar e qenë në lëvizje çdoherë. Disa edhe pas dyzet viteve themelimi të një institucioni ndërkombëtar gjejnë rastin që ti drejtohen krerëve të vendeve ose përfaqësuesve të tyre. Bota është një vend i vogël për të gjitha këto lëvizje të mëdha dhe të shumta që po ndodhin në të. Zaten, jo rastësisht globalistët shprehen se bota është e shndërruar në një fshat. Kur shprehen në këtë mënyrë, bazament të shprehjes kanë mjetet e komunikimit masiv, ndërsa harrojnë të gjitha mjetet të cilat përdoren në politikën ndërkombëtare por edhe të brendshme të një shteti të caktuar. 

Pozitivistët do të kapeshin pas termit rastësi dhe do të sqaronin mbi këtë term shumë veprime të cilat i bëjnë disa politikan të caktuar. Por, në esencë, nuk ekziston rastësi! Gjithçka ka një qëllim. Ndërsa politika dhe politikanët kanë më shumë së një qëllim. Ata për të qëndruar në fronin politik ndërtojnë strategji të ndryshme të cilat janë në favor të atij mendimi. Varet prej mbështetjes dhe kushteve e rrethanave se sa ka mundësi që të realizohet ajo strategji deri në fund. Ndërsa në vendin e vogël si Maqedonia, me një popull të shndërruar në minoritet si shqiptarët, shumë lehtë ndërtohen strategjitë bile ato realizohen deri në fund. Mbështetje në ato strategji maqedonasit gjejnë edhe tek vet shqiptarët e këtij vendi, por edhe të gadishullit ballkanik, të cilët pa dëshirën e tyre shpesh herë dinë të bien në kurthet e përgatitura nga ana e garniturave sllave në Ballkan. Këto kurthe përgatiten me aq mjeshtëri sa që njeriu habitet se si funksionojnë në vijë horizontale dhe vertikale e me përpikëri. Kurth e radhës për shqiptarët e Maqedonisë veçanërisht, e përgjithësisht për shqiptarët e krejt Ballkanit ishte edhe fyerja e tyre në enciklopedinë e parë maqedonase të dalë në treg. Sikur të mos ekzistonte realizimi i kërkesave tona deri në fund, si shqiptar, ne nuk do e llogaritnim këtë veprim si kurth nga ana e sllavëve. Por, në momentin e realizimit të qëllimit kryesor, Gruevski së bashku me elitën e tij politike e shkencore doli para opinionit dhe ia mbylli gojën zhurmës shqiptare në këtë mënyrë duke i siguruar vetes një pushtet më të gjatë në Maqedoni dhe duke rritur kontot e rejtingut të partisë së tij. Kredoja politike dhe shkencore e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, po edhe të Ballkanit në këtë mënyrë ballafaqohet me një etnocentrizëm nga ana e maqedonasve dhe politikë bërësve të tyre të cilët dinë me mjaft mjeshtëri të na gatuajnë gjellëza helmuese.

 Pak para këtij skandali me enciklopedinë maqedonase, ne kishim një skandal tjetër në Nerez të Shkupit, ku tifozët maqedonas sulmuan shqiptarët e atij vendi dhe ky skandal nuk u gjykua nga garnitura politike udhëheqëse në këtë vend, por në mënyrë shumë diplomatike u shua ai veprim çnjerëzor i tifozëve maqedonas. Arsyeshëm shqiptarët e Kosovës vepruan duke bërë presion mbi maqedonasit dhe politikës së saj ditore rreth të pavërtetave të thëna të enciklopedisë së tyre, ndërsa e tërë garnitura politike e Maqedonisë në vijë të drejtë pa asnjë përjashtim çohet kundër veprimeve të arsyeshme të shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Është e drejtë e shqiptarëve të Kosovës, të Maqedonisë dhe të Shqipërisë që të reagojnë në atë mënyrë për fyerjen e tyre nga ana e një politik bërësi i cili ka shtrirë duart thellë në të gjitha poret e jetës në këtë vend të vogël. Në kozmetikën e nacionalizmit maqedonas ndihmoi mjaft edhe pala shqiptare në Dibër me rastin e prishjes së një pjese të manastirit ortodoks i cili ka vlera të larta historike për Maqedoninë dhe maqedonasit. Njohësit e mirë të rrethanave politike në Maqedoni vlerësojnë se veprimi i shqiptarëve të Dibrës në solidarizim me elitën politike maqedonase rreth asaj tragjedie, është thjesht një kamuflim dhe mbulim i termit "bashkëjetesë midis shqiptarëve dhe maqedonasve". Shqiptarët si duket me zor duan ta bindin botën se ne jemi për bashkëjetesë me maqedonasit, se nuk kemi asnjë problem me to dhe se ne kemi jetuar bashkë dekada e dekada. Ky veprim i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë është njëjtë sikur ai i qeverisë së Sali Berishës në krizën e vitit 1997, kur detyrohej të mos shpallte gjendje të jashtëzakonshme për shkak të tensionimeve, ndërsa në Itali nuk kishte asnjëfarë krize as ekonomike e as sociale, vetëm për shkak të vërshimit të madh të emigrantëve shqiptar në atë periudhë u shpall gjendje e jashtëzakonshme. 

Maqedonasit po bëjnë çmos për të prishur harmoninë dhe bashkëjetesën me shqiptarët, ndërsa ne po mundohemi që ti arsyetojmë dhe në fund edhe ti përgjigjemi politikës së tyre maskuese rreth veprimeve të përbashkëta duke e gënjyer faktorin ndërkombëtar se ne jemi për "bashkëjetesë". Në fakt, shqiptarët asnjëherë nuk kanë qenë për shkatërrim të popujve tjerë, dhe për marrjen e të drejtave të popujve tjerë. Kjo gjë është e dëshmuar historikisht edhe sot e kësaj dite po dëshmohet nga shqiptarët e Maqedonisë dhe të Kosovës. Gjithmonë të tjerët kanë qenë ato që kanë dashur të na zhdukin prej skenës politike e historike në Ballkan. Por, bile të bëhemi të arsyeshëm e të themi, ne jemi për bashkëjetesë me maqedonasit, por ato nuk janë, përderisa nuk janë për bashkëjetesë ne nuk do të flasim me gjuhën e përgjithshme dhe të deklarojmë se ekziston bashkëjetesë në Maqedoni. Jam i bindur se pas kërkimit falje nga ana e Nikolla Gruevskit dhe elitës së tij shkencore e politike në vend rreth fyerjes së shqiptarëve në enciklopedinë maqedonase, disa shqiptar do të krenohen para opinionit politik dhe para votuesve të tyre do të thonë, ne e detyruam Gruevskin të kërkoj falje. Por logjika e luftës dhe e politikës e thotë të kundërtën! Nëse pasojat e një veprimi politik të një populli dhe një shteti kalojnë vetëm me një kërkim falje atëherë dihet se nuk është kompensuar madje asgjë. Ato do të vazhdon dhe do të thonë, jo që i detyruam të kërkojnë falje, por i detyruam që edhe ta ndërrojnë Enciklopedinë. 

Prapë, shqiptarët janë në humbje! Atij që historinë ia shkruan një popull tjetër dhe nuk është në gjendje ta shkruaj vet, atij që politikën ia bënë një parti tjetër dhe vet është vetëm pjesëmarrës në qeveri, në fakt, mu ai është i dobët. Pas gjitha këtyre veprimeve skandaloze nga ana e qeverisë së Nikolla Gruevskit, mendoj se është koha që shqiptarët e Maqedonisë duke u mbështetur nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova të thonë njëzëshëm poshtë GRUEVSKI. Por, jo të thonë poshtë GRUEVSKI dhe ai të zëvendësohet me një tjetër me të keq se ai! Ky zë a do ngritët përmes ndonjë referendumi,apo përmes ndonjë projekti politik për federalizëm të Maqedonisë nuk e di. Kjo gjë nuk ngelet në dorën e publicistit, por në vullnetin e popullit!

http://lajmpress.com/opinion/1511.html

----------


## Modesti

*SEKRETET E SE ARDHMES SE MAQEDONISE*


Alfred Cako


_Koha është e artë,
Njerëzit janë aktorë,
Zoti cakton rolet,
Dreqi regjisor!_

Këto katër rreshta të huazuara dhe të kompozuara për një këngë të njohur nga grupi simpatik shqiptar i Maqedonisë, Elita 5, ndoshta janë esenca më domethënëse e asaj tragjikomedie tepër të gjatë që po ndodh në Maqedoninë e sotme politike. Kuajt trojanë të përfaqësuesve politikë të dy etnive kryesore janë duke e marrë karrocën e Maqedonisë dhe duket se po e çojnë te marangozi i vjetër me mjekër të thinjur (i cili e kishte montuar atë pas Versajës së parë), për ta forcuar a çmontuar përsëri dhe pjesët e saj përbërëse ti përdorin si pjesë për ti bashkuar me karrocat e tjera ballkanike.

Ndoshta një pjesë prej saj ta mbajnë si relike të historisë së saj gjysmë shekullore, si organizim politik. Sepse në vetvete fjala Maqedoni ka vetëm një kuptim të qartë gjeografik, i cili përmbledh territorin nga mali i Sharit (Stara Planina) në veriperëndim, Liqeni i Ohrit në perëndim, malet e Pindusit në jug dhe malet Ballkan në veri, duke i lagur këmbët e saj në ujërat e Egjeut rrotull Selanikut deri në Trakën turke në lindje. Popullata e lashtë që jetonte në këtë vend është quajtur eole. Ky territor ka parë një përplasje dhe bashkëjetesë midis popujve të ndryshëm sidomos atyre shqiptarë, grekë, trako-bullgarë dhe turq. Famën dhe emrin më të madh ky emër e ka pasur me Aleksandrin e Madh, kohë kur turqit dhe bullgarët nuk kanë qenë në rajon. Atëbotë, simboli i bashkëjetesës midis grekëve dhe shqiptarëve në Maqedoni jepet në dhjetëra raste të monografive, te simbioza e këtyre dy ndikimeve kulturore tek Aleksandri i Madh, i cili kur ishte në qejf dhe në krye të detyrës në tendë me oficerët e tij fliste në greqisht, duke respektuar simbolikisht përkrenaren e tij të dhisë që e trashëgonte nga babai, Filipi dhe kur egërsohej në luftë, kur nxehej, dehej, apo thoshte fjalë dashurie, tregonte karakterin e tij inatçor prej shqiptari dhe fliste e shante vetëm në shqip, duke simbolizuar egërsinë e shpendit të shqiponjës dykrenore që e kishte simbol nga nëna e vet shqiptare, Olimpiadha.

Më pas (shekulli IV para erës sonë), rajoni u turbullua dhe u përzje, duke hyrë mbas shumë shekujsh turma popujsh të tjerë me origjinë turanike dhe mongoloide si bullgarët dhe turqit (por edhe hebrenjtë në Selanik), deri sa ngjarjet precipituan në lëvizjet antiosmane në vitet e para të shekullit të kaluar dhe sidomos në dy Luftërat Ballkanike. Në luftën e parë, Bullgaria doli në Egje, por nuk mundi ta merrte dot Selanikun, pasi një kompani greke u terezit aty 24 orë para ushtrisë bullgare. Në Luftën e Dytë Ballkanike, në fillim të vitit 1914, u lidh një koalicion i dobët midis turqve, bullgarëve dhe shqiptarëve, kundër grekëve, serbo-malazezëve dhe rumunëve. Grupi i parë u mund shumë shpejt dhe kapitulloi mbrapa këtyre shteteve që i përkrahu Rusia. Greqia dhe Serbia e ndanë si plaçkë midis tyre Maqedoninë, ndarje e cila u respektua në përgjithësi edhe nga Traktati i Versajës më 1919-1922. Kështu kishte vendosur Elita Botërore, madje grekëve që ishin në qiell të shtatë për një shekull mbas revolucionit të tyre të sponsorizuar nga kjo Elitë, ju ishin premtuar edhe territoret e tjera rreth Egjeut, të Turqisë së sotme, por ata i ndali gjenia e shqiptarit të madh, Qemal Ataturkut, i cili, duke e ditur synimin e Elitës për fushat naftëmbajtëse të veriut të Irakut të sotëm, i lëshoi më pas ato në heshtje, mbas paqes së Lozanës dhe pazareve të Ismetit. Ata që humbën territore etnike ishin shqiptarët dhe pjesërisht bullgarët. Themi pjesërisht bullgarët, pasi maqedonasit e sotëm jo të gjithë e pranojnë origjinën e tyre etnike nga raca bullgare. Disa prej tyre mendojnë se janë një tjetër lloj race, midis bullgarëve, serbëve dhe popujve të tjerë sllavë. Ka të tjerë që mendojnë se ata janë të bullgarizuar, por janë mbetje të popujve të vjetër trakë. Sidoqoftë, shumica e tyre ndjehen bullgarë, në gjuhë, racë dhe fe. Pra në fakt, gjuha e tyre ka më afërsi me bullgarishten. Bullgarëve ia u ngre në zenith pretendimin mbi Maqedoninë e sotme periudha e tyre e artë midis shekujve të shtatë dhe të dhjetë mbas Krishtit, kur dinastia e tyre bashkësundoi me Bizantin të gjithë rajonin. Dihet se etnia e dytë ose e tretë më e madhe dhe me territore të pashkëputura në ish-Jugosllavinë e parë të karagjeorgjeviçëve dhe Jugosllavinë e Dytë (të Titos), ishin shqiptarët dhe ata u ndanë administrativisht me djallëzi në dy pjesë, në Krahinën autonome të Kosovës dhe në FYROM (IRJM). Shqiptarët u trajtuan si një popull i nivelit të ulët, anipse Titoja, si kroat katolik, përpiqej ti ekuilibronte fuqitë e natyrshme të serbëve, duke i mikluar me disa të drejta shqiptarët, për ta drejtpeshuar shtrirjen e popullsive ortodokse brenda Jugosllavisë.

Unë i di planet tuaja, u pati thënë njëherë më 2 qershor 1991 Milosheviçi ambasadorit amerikan në ish-Jugosllavi, Zimerman. Kishte disa orë që Sllovenia dhe J.Drnovzheku kishte vendosur doganën me Serbinë dhe Kroacinë, si edhe telin me gjemba midis dy territoreve. Madje Milosheviçi i pati tundur kërcënueshëm gishtin mbi thilenë e xhaketës ambasadorit (i cili vetëm buzëqeshte duke ngjarë kështu me Hrushovin, i cili ia pati shkundur edhe ai kërcënueshëm gishtin mbi xhaketë njëherë Kenedit, për çështjen e Berlinit Perëndimor, gati 20 vjet më parë. Dhe më pas Milosheviçi kishte thënë: " ju doni ta ndani Maqedoninë midis shqiptarëve dhe bullgarëve, ose të lini edhe një copë të vogël të pavarur - dhe për këtë smë ha meraku sepse ne [serbët] nuk kemi aty as të drejta etnike dhe as të drejta historike". Dhe Maqedonia, kjo thembër e Akilit e synuar si ushqim për orekset e popujve që e rrethojnë, u la për zgjidhje pasi të ishin kulluar ujërat nacionaliste dhe prezenca e Elitës në Ballkan, pas rënies së Iron Curtains (Perdes së Hekurt), të ishte më e fortë. Dhe tani është pikërisht momenti dhe ora e historisë që do të vendosë për të ardhmen politike të Maqedonisë.

"Ne maqedonasit, preferojmë më mirë të jemi qenër të bullgarëve, se sa të jemi zotër të shqiptarëve", - kështu më tha një titullar maqedonas i një institucioni në varësi të një dikasteri qendror në Maqedoni, ndërsa po hipja me disa shqiptarë dhe maqedonas në një ashensor. Me një habi dhe buzëqeshje të shtirur, hodha sytë nga shoqëruesja e re dhe simpatike maqedonase në bisedë, e cila ishte sekretare e një ministrie në FYROM, e cila dukej sikur i aprovonte këto fjalë të vartësit të saj me keqardhje. Ishte fund janari ose fillim shkurti 2009... Të dyja palët në bisedë ishin nga partia e Georgievskit dhe Ali Ahmetit, të cilat pak muaj më vonë kishin zgjedhjet presidenciale. Unë asnjëherë nuk kam besuar se Maqedonia do të vazhdonte të ekzistonte si shtet dhe këtë e kam shprehur publikisht qysh pas mesit të viteve 90, kohë kur ishte kryer paqja e Dejtonit. Pasi Maqedonia do të shtypej nga dashuria dhe përqafimi i shtetit shqiptar dhe atij bullgar. Edhe kur flitej se Maqedonia fitoi statusin e vendit kandidat për në BE, edhe kur flitej për pengesat e stisura në konfliktin me Greqinë për emrin, kisha dhe kam bindjen time të thellë se Maqedonia nuk do të ekzistonte kështu siç është. Dhe në fakt tre janë variantet teorike të së ardhmes së këtij shteti të kristaltë, për nga brishtësia: 1- Të qëndrojë siç është; 2- Të ndahet tërësisht midis shqiptarëve dhe bullgarëve; 3- Të ndahen dy territore thelbësisht të pastra etnike (në perëndim dhe në lindje) përkatësisht për shtetin shqiptar dhe atë bullgar dhe të mbetet një zonë tampon me territore të përziera etnike. Dhe cila nga këto do të ndodhë? Këtë nuk e dinte as Nano, i cili tregoi se nuk e di fare axhendën e Elitës Globale për Maqedoninë. Ai foli si analist, si think tank, duke dhënë disa mendime teorike të drejtpërdrejta dhe pa dorashka, midis të cilave bëri edhe orakullin se Shqipëria do të hyjë në Europë në qershor 2014. Kurse unë ve një bast publik me të se Shqipëria do të hyjë ose me rastin e jubileut shekullor të fillimit të Luftës Ballkanike (tetor 2013) ose në 100-vjetorin e Marrëveshjes së Londrës, pra në fillim të 2014. Kjo nuk ka rëndësi për 8-4 muaj më parë, por ka rëndësi simbolika (ashtu si simbolika e ardhjes së Bushit me rastin e jubileut të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit dhe heqja prej tij e kollares dhe xhaketës sikur ishte në shtëpinë e vet). Elita e cila po përkrah shqiptarët, do tu tregojë popujve të tjerë se mbaroi era antishqiptare në rajon dhe synimi i tyre mund të jetë që dhjetë vjetët e ardhshëm ta bëjnë Shqipërinë një Izrael të Ballkanit, një shtet të tyre i cili do të jetë një kockë e fortë për të ndihmuar në zbatimin e axhendës së Elitës Globale në këtë zonë. A na intereson ne shqiptarëve kjo? Natyrisht, në thelb, po! Sepse zgjidhja tjetër e vetme do të ishte asimilimi nga sllavo-ortodoksët. A do ta bëjë këtë Elita për interesin tonë? Natyrisht që jo! Ashtu si edhe Izraelin, ajo e ka ngritur në radhë të parë për interesat e saj!

Cili mund të jetë sekreti i Elitës Botërore për Maqedoninë?

Ndoshta këto 4-5 fjalitë e fundit, ndokush që është edukuar me teoritë e kultit të masës mund ti hedhë poshtë dhe të mendojë se historinë e bëjnë popujt, e bëjnë masat. Në thelb kjo nuk ka qenë dhe nuk është e vërtetë. Dhe për Maqedoninë mund të ketë shumë kohë që i është kompozuar rekuiemi dhe pritet vetëm të vijë çasti ti këndohet Te Deum. Unë mendoj se do të aplikohet varianti i dytë, pra ndarja e saj totale. Problem mund të jetë vetëm pretendimi bullgar për të dalë në liqenin e Ohrit, pasi dihet se Ohri ka qenë qendra shpirtërore e bullgarëve (perandori i saj i parë kristian Samueli, ishte pagëzuar nga priftërinjtë shqiptarë në kishën e Bylysit - Ballshi i sotëm, të cilën e kishin pushtuar si paganë). Por ky qytet në fakt është i rrethuar nga fshatra dhe qytete të dominuara deri në Liqenet e Prespës nga shqiptarët. Me këto zgjidhje, Elita do të izolonte Greqinë nëpërmjet së ashtuquajturës Hark shigjeta myslimane e Ballkanit dhe do të shkatërronte një aleancë virtuale sipas skemës së Luftës së II Ballkanike, Greqi-Serbi-Rumani. Ju përsëri do të thoni se këto punë i vendosin dy popujt përkatës! Vërtet? Po ju sjell ca shembuj të freskët se si mundet që Elita të bëjë edhe shiun edhe diellin, edhe mashkullin edhe femrën e historisë; edhe Luftërat Botërore edhe Konferencat e Paqes; edhe Holokaustin edhe Izraelin; edhe ngritjen e Perdes së Hekurt edhe rrëzimin e saj. Po ju përmendim disa fakte të fuqisë së saj të pa cak:

Dy presidentët Uillson dhe Ruzvelt erdhën në pushtet vetëm se premtuan që nuk do ta fusnin Amerikën përkatësisht në Luftën e Parë dhe të Dytë Botërore. U deshën vetëm dy incidente si mbytja e vaporit Lusitania në Luftën e Parë dhe Perl Harbori në Luftën e Dytë që të manipuloheshin amerikanët dhe SHBA-të të hynin në këto Luftëra. Lufta e Parë filloi pas manipulimit nga ana e Vëllazërisë serbe Dora e Zezë kur G.Principi vrau Franc Ferdinandin në Sarajevo. Pikërisht në të njëjtin moment (se ka ndryshim në gjerësinë gjeografike) u qëllua për vdekje në Rusi Rasputini, i cili mendohet se do të kishte fuqi për ta ndalur Carin të shpallte luftë. Këto dy veprime i çuan drejt luftës dhe shkatërrimit Hohencolerët, Romanovët dhe Habsburgët, si dhe derën e Osmanit në Perandorinë turke, e cila ekzistoi për aq kohë sa donte Elita. Kur asaj iu deshën fushat naftëmbajtëse të Lindjes së Mesme, e hoqën këtë ferrë shekullore nga rruga e tyre. Zgjidhjet e saj Elita i realizon nëpërmjet përshtatjes së teorisë së Hegelit: veprim, kundërveprim, zgjidhje (filozofi gjerman Hegeli e kishte skemën e tij filozofike tezë, antitezë, sintezë, por Marksi, dhëndri i disa njerëzve të fuqishëm që ishin pranë Elitës, e solli atë në gjendjen e sotme). Kështu u krijuan nga Elita ideologjitë komunisto-ateiste dhe shtetet totalitare dhe demokracitë. Shumë njerëz që i kanë shërbyer Elitës kanë përfunduar ndonjëherë në mënyrë tragjike, si Robespieri, Dantoni, Marati, Hitleri, S. Hyseini, Miloshevici, Ali Bhuto etj., pasi ata nuk e dinë axhendën e vërtetë të Elitës dhe nuk e dinë se në cilën seri të telenovelës do të shuhet ndikimi i tyre. Madje edhe shteti i Izraelit nuk është krijuar nga deklarata e vetë Sekretarit të Forein Ofisit, Balfurit (Deklarata Balfur). Atë deklaratë e ka shkruar Alfred Milneri, drejtuesi i rëndësishëm i Tavolinës së Rrumbullakët. Madje edhe arabët u mashtruan në Luftën e Parë Botërore (ashtu si Milosheviçi që nuk e dinte axhendën e Elitës në Ballkan), nga Lorenci i Arabisë dhe ndikuan në shpartallimin e Portës së Lartë, por Elita kishte synim të ngrinte Izraelin. Loja e politikës është një matricë me shumë të panjohura, lojë të cilën e fiton gjithmonë Elita dhe ata që mbështeten prej saj. Mjerë ata që i kundërvihen qëllimeve të saj. Madje edhe Holokaustin, thuhet se e ka bërë Elita, kur lejonte që çifutët e kamur të largoheshin nga Gjermania dhe të hynin në Izrael, ndërsa të varfrit i futi si krahë pune pa pagesë në kampet e përqendrimit në shërbim të kompanisë I.G.Farben, në bordin e së cilës, si në SHBA, ashtu edhe në Gjermani, ishin pjesëtarë të rëndësishëm nga të dyja vendet. Dhe në Nyremberg, anëtarët gjermanë u dënuan, ndërsa ata anglo-amerikanë jo. Po kështu edhe me kompanitë e Fordit dhe Morganit si General Motors dhe General Electric. Elita bën çtë dojë.

Kështu do të ndodhë edhe me Maqedoninë. Fati i këtij shteti është tashmë i vulosur. Edhe në ngjarjet e vitit 2001, edhe në botimin e Enciklopedisë së sotme antishqiptare ka pasur dhe ka dorë, si gjithmonë Elita. Pas gjithë këtyre shembujve nuk e kuptojmë se përse ndonjë ambasadë në Maqedoni u ndje e sëkëlldisur për ndikim të Elitës në këto ngjarje të vogla të Maqedonisë së vogël? Amerikanët më tepër e shfrytëzuan këtë shans të ardhur nga Akademia për të treguar faktin se kështu është e pamundur bashkëjetesa. Nuk e dimë se si do të bëhet ndarja e Maqedonisë dhe sa do të jetë shkalla e dhunës midis dy popullsive për territore dhe kundër njëra-tjetrës. Gjithsesi, rrapëllima dhe plandosja e pjesëve të mëdha të popullatave në baltën e vjetër me erë gjaku të Ballkanit, do të jetë e vogël për shkak se NATO ndodhet aty si një çekan i Elitës për të mos lejuar daljen e situatës nga dora. Dhe më e rëndësishmja, nuk do të lejohet asnjë vend tjetër i interesuar të hidhet në zjarrin e Maqedonisë për interesat e veta, pasi torta do të ndahet kryesisht në tavolinë. Këto pesë vjet them se koha do të tregojë se cilat janë sekretet e përmendura të së ardhmes së një shteti që lindi artificialisht dhe që do të zhbëhet pa mbushur 100 vjet në ditëlindjen e saj.

----------


## Modesti

*Doni te na njihni?*

Publikuar më 06 tetor, 2009 

_Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë janë si fëmija që ka prindër të ndarë e i cili fëmijë bën çmos që mos ta humbë as dashurinë e nënës - Shqipërisë, as atë të babit - Kosovës. Por njëkohësisht duke u kujdesur të jetë i respektuar në familjen multietnike shtetërore të Maqedonisë, ku ka bashkuar me të tjerët pronën e trashëguar nga prindërit e vet._

Shkruan: Kim Mehmeti

Duke qenë i tillë, duke u përpëlitur mes dëshirës që prindërit të mos e harrojnë dhe duke u orvatur që bashkështetasit me të cilët bashkëjeton të mos e përbuzin, ashtu siç ndodh në këtë Ballkan me fëmijën e ndarë nga prindërit, shqiptarët e këtushëm shpesh vuajnë mallin për prindërit dhe duan ta dinë se çmendon për ta mëmëdhe Shqipëria dhe atdhe Kosova. Dhe kuptohet, nuk ndjehen mirë kur Tirana e Prishtina dëgjojnë vetëm vajin e tyre, kur Shqipëria e Kosova interesohen për ta vetëm kur ndodh ndonjë Brodec ku vriten dhe burgosen shqiptarë të pafajshëm, apo kur botohet ndonjë Enciklopedi ku përbuzet çdo gjë shqiptare.
Andaj, për shqiptarët e Maqedonisë mund të thuhet se ata janë një pjesë e popullit tonë, që bën çmos ta mbrojë vetveten në shtetin ku jeton, e ku jo rrallëherë përballet me urrejtjen e qendrave sllave, dhe njëkohësisht mundohet tia dalë në krye me mendjemadhësinë e Prishtinës që mendon se shqiptarët e këtushëm janë një grup vajtuesish që nuk dinë ti dalin zot vetvetes dhe arrogancës së Tiranës, e cila mendon se matanë Qafë-Thanës jeton pjesa injorante e popullit shqiptar, ajo pjesë e kombit që nuk di të lexojë kalendarin e shekullit të ri.
Cili është portreti i vërtetë i shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë?
Mbase ai portret është i njëjtë me atë të shqiptarëve në hapësirat e tjera ku jeton populli ynë. Pra, edhe shqiptarët e këtushëm janë nevrikë, njësoj si ata të Shqipërisë, e të cilët kur vozisin, njësoj i nevrikos edhe rruga monotone pa kthesa, si edhe ajo që ngjitet maleve e të bën të ndjehesh thuajse të sillesh rreth vetvetes. Shqiptarët e këtushëm, njësoj si ata të Shqipërisë, xhindosen kur ua shan liderin e adhuruar partiak, thuajse ua ke sharë mamanë. Por, kur bëhet fjalë për përcaktimet partiake, përpos liderin e tyre të dashur vendor, ata kanë edhe nga një të adhuruar në Tiranë e Prishtinë. Andaj, nëse u ka ftuar në drekë ndonjë shqiptar i këtushëm, para se të uleni të drekoni, informohuni mirë se cili është i preferuari i tij, Berisha apo Rama, Hashim Thaçi apo Ramush Hajredinaj, sepse mund të ndodhë ta paguani drekën vetë nëse do ofendoni liderin e dashur të tij në Tiranë apo Prishtinë. Pra, duhet të mbani llogari se shqiptari i këtushëm jeton në trininë e vet partiake dhe ka edhe partinë e vet të preferuar në dy shtetet shqiptare.
Kështu që shqiptari i Maqedonisë, me të njëjtën zjarrmi përjeton zgjedhjet e këtushme dhe ato që mbahen në Prishtinë e Tiranë dhe shpeshherë, i mllefosur nga parregullsitë zgjedhore që ndodhin atje dhe këtu, ngushëllohet me atë se edhe këto parregullsi vetëm dëshmojnë sa jemi të njëjtë, se çdokund ku votojnë shqiptarët, vlen i njëjti rregull: nuk janë të rëndësishëm votuesit, por numëruesit e votave.
Dhe shqiptarët e Maqedonisë mburren me këtë trini partiake që u ka rënë në hise ta jetojnë. Por mbi të gjitha ata mburren me trininë religjioze që ka populli i tyre. Andaj ata i ofendon rëndë kur debatues të ndryshëm nga Tiranë, shqiptarët e këtushëm i shohin si njerëz që edhe kokën e kanë në formë të minares së xhamive. I ofendon kjo, sepse ata e duan fenë myslimane që dominon te shqiptarët e këtushëm, por ata mburrshëm e bartin në qenien e vet edhe ylberin trengjyrësh të religjioneve që ka populli i tyre. Duke qenë të tillë, ata e dinë pse nuk u pëlqen shtëpia përkujtimore që qeveria e këtushme ia ndërtoi shenjtores Nënë Tereza, e të cilën shtëpi disa në Tiranë e marrin si shenjë nderimi të shtetit maqedonas ndaj shenjtores sonë.
Ata pra e dinë pse ky shtet nuk e rindërtoi shtëpinë e lindjes së Nënë Terezës mbi themelet ku ajo ka qenë, por e zhvendosi atje ku dikur ka qëndruar kisha katolike ku Gonxhja e re i ishte përkulur Zotit. Pra shqiptarët e këtushëm e dinë se shtëpia përkujtimore e shenjtores sonë u ndërtua aty ku ndodhet tani, vetëm që Shkupit ti shlyhen të gjitha shenjat e shqiptarisë, vetëm që përnjëherë të shlyhen tri shenja shqiptare të kryeqendrës së sotme të Maqedonisë, të humben gjurmët për prezencën e madhe të dikurshme të komunitetit katolik shqiptar, të cilët, në vitet 60 të shekullit të shkuar, u davaritën në Kroaci dhe atje humbën çdo gjë të vetën etnike. Njësoj siç humbën çdo gjë të vetën edhe qindra mijëra shqiptarë myslimanë që braktisën vendlindjen dhe u shpërngulën në Turqi, siç humbën gjuhën dhe përkatësinë etnike edhe ortodoksët shqiptarë nga Reka e Epërme në afërsi të Dibrës. Pra, shqiptarët e Maqedonisë u vunë në mbrojtje të shtëpisë së Nënë Terezës dhe kishës ku ajo ishte lutur, njësoj sa edhe të Burmali Xhamisë, sepse e dinë se trinia religjioze është begatia për të cilën të gjithë ia kanë zili.
Por dënesja e shqiptarëve të këtushëm për atë që u bë me shtëpinë e Nënë Terezës dhe pronës së shqiptarëve të këtushëm, thuajse nuk u dëgjua në Tiranë e Prishtinë. Njësoj siç nuk dëgjohet as zëri i tyre kur thonë se të këqijat që i ndodhin Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës ata i përjetojnë njësoj dhembshëm sa ato që u ndodhin këtu ku jetojnë. Mbase kjo dhembje vjen nga vetëdija se shtrirja e degëve varet nga forca e trungut kombëtar, se degët e trungut të lënduar shpejt veniten.
Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë e dinë se mëmëdheu ata nuk i njeh sa duhet. Andaj ndoshta do ishte mirë që televizionet e Tiranës të kishin nga një emision të llojit: "Njëqind leksione për fillestarët që nuk i njohin shqiptarët e Maqedonisë".
Mbase kështu Tirana do e kuptonte pse shqiptarët hidhërohen kur në mediat e atjeshme dikush ata i quan maqedonas, mbase debatuesit e shumtë nëpër televizionet e mëmëdheut do e merrnin vesh se emërtimi "maqedonas" nuk përcakton përkatësinë shtetërore, por atë etnike, dhe se për këtë nuk janë fajtorë shqiptarët, por disa qarqe politike dhe shkencore maqedonase që besojnë se edhe qielli mbi Maqedoni, edhe toka mbi të cilën qëndron ky shtet, kanë përkatësinë e tyre etnike. Andaj shqiptarët e këtushëm hidhërohen kur disa opinionistë të Tiranës, e të cilët sa nuk i kërcejnë në gojë bashkëbiseduesit të ardhur nga Maqedonia, shesin kozmopolitizëm si të ishin në ndonjë treg perëndimor, e jo në këtë tregun ballkanas, ku çdonjëri do që brirët e dashit të ti shesë si të ishin qiri që të bën dritë.
Çka duan në të vërtetë shqiptarët e këtushëm ti tregojnë Tiranës arrogante? Mbase jo vetëm atë se qysh në mesditë ata e dinë se çka i ka thënë Rama Berishës në mëngjes, jo edhe atë se pa kaluar java e botimit ata e kanë në duar librin e cilitdo krijuesi në Tirana, por duan tia përcjellin porosinë: mundohuni ta dëgjoni rrëfimin tonë se si dukemi, sepse kështu do e shihni më mirë se çpamje ka portreti ynë grupor.
Mbase ka ardhur koha kur shqiptarët e Maqedonisë do kenë gjithnjë e më shumë hapësirë që mëmëdheut ti rrëfejnë për vetveten.
Dhe jo pse këtë ua mundësoi shteti ku jetojnë, apo pse u ndihmoi për këtë Tirana dhe Prishtina, por se lindi Tani i Topit, i cili investoi pasurinë e vet që shqiptarëve të këtushëm tu mundësojë vetë të rrëfejnë se kush janë. Dhe të dëshmojnë se jetojnë sipas bindjes se ai që nuk di të kujdeset për familjen e vet, nuk ka pse habitet kur e nënçmojnë të tjerët dhe ska si të jetë i dobishëm për vendbanimin e përbashkët evropian dhe botëror.
Pra, të dëshmojnë se e kanë kuptuar se duhet ta njohësh vetveten që të mund më lehtë të të njohin e ti njohësh të tjerët.
Të dëshmojnë se ata nuk janë ata që ngandonjëherë i mendon Tirana arrogante: nacionalromantikë të vonuar të shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë, por popull që jeton kalendarin e internetit, popull që e di se para se të bashkohesh me familjen evropiane, duhet të bashkosh familjen tënde të ngushtë kombëtare. Edhe atë jo duke prishur kufij shtetërorë, por duke i rrënuar muret mentale që na i vulosi ndasia disadekadëshe, muret që na pengojnë të shohim më qartë vetveten.

----------


## Modesti

*ETNOGJENEZA E SHQIPTARËVE NGA ILIRËT*

09/10/2009 16:44:34


Ilirologu arbëresh, Akademik Aleksandër Stipçeviq:

ETNOGJENEZA E SHQIPTARËVE NGA ILIRËT


Anton Tomazh Linhart duke u mbështetur tek Thunmani shkruan se gjuha ilire jeton edhe sot. Eqrem Çabej, zhvleftësoi shumë argumente me të cilat mohohej lidhja birërore ndërmjet gjuhës shqipe dhe ilire. Gjuhëtari kroat Radosllav Katiçiq shprehet: Është normale dhe e natyrshme të konsiderohet se gjuha shqipe ka dalë nga ilirishtja. Shën Jeronimi, e njihte mirë situatën e pjesës perëndimore të Ballkanit të antikës sepse edhe vetë ishte i lindur ilir. Kultura e Komanit. Etnologjia, kostumografia dhe format muzikore polifone dhe homophone janë karakteristika tipike ilire. Shqiptarët e kanë emrin nga fisi ilir albanoi, arbanitai që janë pasardhës të fisit ilir të albanëve- shkruan në kumtesën e ilirologut, arkeologut, balkanologut e studiuesit arbëresh, Akademik Aleksandër Stipçeviq.

1. Po e filloj me J.E.Thunman

Me historianin gjerman J.E. Thunman, i cili para më se dy qindvjetësahve shkroi për prejardhjen e shqiptarëve në librin e tij, Hulumtime rreth historisë së popujve të Europës lindore, nisë një varg shumë i madh shkencëtarësh, të cilët u morën me këtë çështje jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishme dhe interesante të paleoballkanikës. A janë shqiptarët banuesit e vjetër, sipas kësaj me grekët, populli i vetëm në Ballkan, i cili nga koha parahistorike, jeton në këtë hapsirë të njejtë, në të cilën edhe sot jeton, ose ata në këtë hapsirë kanë ardhur vonë, në kohën ose edhe pas shpërnguljes së madhe të popujve në mesjetën e hershme? Nëse shqiptarët janë autokton, çe argumenton këtë autoktoni dhe nëse janë të ardhur prej nga kanë ardhur?

Thunmani që atëhere duke pasë në dispozicion vetëm burimet historike përfundoi se shqiptarët janë banuesit e lashtë dhe si argument për këtë hipotezë solli dokumentet e shkruara, të ruajtura të mesjetës, në të cilët nuk hasim gjurmën më të vogël për ndonjë shpërngulje shqiptarësh në vendbanimin e tyre të sotëm. Ky argument edhe sot është i qëndrueshëm dhe në të, me të drejtë, mbështeten të gjithë ata që mbështesin, ose në të kaluarën kanë mbështetur tezën e autoktonisë së shqiptarëve.

Pas Thunmanit, këtë tezë ë mbrojtën shumë hitorianë, filologë, e shkencëtar të tjerë. Kështu, historiani dhe shkrimtari slloven Anton Tomazh Linhart, në veprën e tij Pasqyrë e historisë së Kranjës dhe vendeve tjera sllavo jugore në Austri duke u mbështetur tek Thunmani shkruan se gjuha ilire jeton edhe sot, edhe pse jo e pastër, në mallet shqiptare, (und noch heute, abwohl nicht mehr rein in den Gebirgen Albanienslebt). Në qindvjetëshin e 19-të, tezën e autoktonisë së shqiptarëve e mbështesin shumë shkencëtar, ndër ta vend jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishëm zë konsulli austriak dhe njohës shembullore i të kaluarës dhe i kulturës shqiptare, Johan Gerog fon Hani, me veprën e tij të rëndësishme Studime shqiptare I-III. Hani, duke i mbështetur konkludimet e veta në njohjen e thellë të burimeve historike dhe të historisë së gjuhës shqipe, është i pari, që tezën e autoktonisë së shqiptarëve e vendosi në baza të shëndosha e solide shkencore. Meritë e tij e veçantë është se tërhoqi vëmendjen e opinionit shkencor kah toponimistika, si lëndë e rëndësishme për studimin e vazhdimësisë iliro-shqiptare. Shpjegimi i tij i disa emërtimeve ilire të vendeve, me ndihmën e gjuhës shqipe, si p.sh. Dalmacia nga delme = dele, Ulcinium nga ulk = ujk dhe shumë e shumë të tjerë, që deri më sot mbeten në fuqi.

2. Në shekullin e XIX vazhdojnë hulumtimet

Teoria e autoktonisë së shqiptarëve dhe e prejardhjes së drejtpërdrejtë nga ilirët qe e pranueshme në tërësi, deri në fund të shekullit të XIX-të, kur disa gjuhëtar, njohës të mirë të gjuhëve të vjetra ballkanike, nisën të theksojnë se gjuha shqipe nuk është zhvilluar nga ilirishtja, por nga trakishtja dhe sipas kësaj, as shqiptarët nuk mund të konsiderohen pasardhës të ilirëve, por të trakasve. Përfaqësues kryesor të kësaj teorie, në fillim, ishin filologët e njohur K. Pauli (1891) dhe H.Hirti (1898), e pas tyre edhe shumë të tjerë. Sipas kësaj teorie, gjuha shqipe nuk ka mundur të zhvillohet në zonën në të cilën ajo flitet sot, por në brendësi të Ballkanit, në zonën në të cilën, në kohën antike, jetonin trakasit dhe prej saj del se shqiptarët nga këto treva janë vendosur në trojet ku jetojnë sot. Për mendimet e këtilla si argument sillen ngjashmëritë ndërmjet gjuhës rumune e shqipe.

Nëse është e vërtetë kjo që, sipas kësaj teorie dëshirohet të argumentohet si e tillë, shtrohet pyetja: kurë shqiptarët nga brendia e Ballkanit u shpërngulën kah perëndimi? Sipas të parëve (V.Parvan) kjo ngjau ne shekullin e III ose të IV të erës sonë, pra që në kohën e mbretërisë romake, ndërkaq sipas të dytëve, u vendosën në kohën e dyndjeve të popujve në mesjetën e hershme (K. Juriçeku) dhe sipas të tretëve mendohet se tek kjo dyndje gjithsesi arrihet pas vendosjes së sllavëve në këto anë (A.M. Selishçev, J. Popoviq), ndonjë prap beson se shqiptarët atje kanë mundur të paraqiten në kohën turke (F. Kordinjano).

Megjithate, teoria trakase nuk është e vetmja me të cilën përpiqet të pengohet autoktonia e shqiptarëve dhe prejardhja e tyre ilire. Linguisti bullgar Vlladimir Georgiev gjeti ngjashmëri ndërmjet gjihës shqipe dhe asaj dako-mizike andaj përfundon se shqiptarët janë shpëngulur nga vendbanimet e Dacisë antike. Të tjerët prap, gjithnjë duke u nisur nga studimet gjuhësore, arrijnë në përfundimin se shqiptarët rrjedhin nga simbioza gjuhësore iliro-trakase, sipas kësaj edhe i simbiozës etnike (N. Jokli), të tjerët tek shqiptarët shohin pasardhësit e trakasve të ilirizuar etj.

3. Eqrem Çabej argumenton lidhjen e gjuhës iliro-shqiptare

Mirëpo, duke studjuar këtë çështje, shumë përfundime në të cilat arrijnë gjuhëtarët e së kaluarës i mbështesin në hulumtimet e pamjaftueshme të gjuhës shqipe, sidomos të historisë së saj. Hulumtimet intensive që kohën e fundit i ndërmorrën gjuhëtarët shqiptar në rend të parë gjuhëtari Eqrem Çabej, zhvleftësuan shumë argumente me të cilat deri sot mohohej lidhja birërore ndërmjet gjuhës shqipe dhe ilire. Pikërisht njohja e pamjaftueshme e lëndës gjuhësore shqiptare nxiti shumë shkencëtar të përfundojnë se shqiptarët nuk kanë terminologji vetiake detare dhe peshkatare dhe këtë e merrnin si argument se shqiptarët nuk kanë mundësi ti banojnë zonat bregdetare, ku kjo terminologji ka qënë e nevojshme, pra pranë detit. Por, u tregua se, ky përfundim është i pasaktë, sepse shqiptarët kanë terminologji shumë të pasur detare dhe peshkatare, për çgjë gjuhëtarët e moçëm, thjeshtë nuk dinin se ekzistonte.

4. Radosllav Katiçiqi: gjuha shqipe ka dalë nga ilirishtja

Është interesante së gjuhëtarët, natyrisht jo të gjithë, të cilët argumentet e veta i mbështesin gati kryesisht në studimin e gjuhës shqipe e të gjuhëve ballkanike, mohonin lidhjen ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe ilirëve, në kohën më të re, gjithnjë sjellin argumente më të shumtë, me të cilat këtë lidhje e argumentojnë dhe kështu pikërisht gjuhëtarët u bënë kundërshtarët kryesor të teorisë së autoktonisë së preajrdhjes së shqiptarëve. Dhe, këto argumente vërtetë janë bindëse. Në mesin e tyre është p.sh. edhe e dhëna se në gjuhën shqipe janë ruajtur huazime nga dialekti dorik i gjuhës së vjetër greke, të cilat, është e qartë, i huazuan ilirët në periudhën antike nga kolonistët grek në trojet ilire (Apidamnos, Apollonia, Orikon etj), me të cilat ilirët jetuan në simbiozë një kohë shumë të gjatë. Sa për ilustrim po përmendim fjalët b l e t ë e cila ka prejardhje nga fjala greke fjala m o k ë n ë, mulli rottaiv dore në të cilën dallojmë fjalën greke etj. Emrat e shumtë të vendeve të kohës antike janë ruajtur në gjuhën e sotme shqipe, në ato forma në të cilat më shpesh mund të shpjegohen me ligjshmëritë fonologjike të gjuhës shqipe. Në rezultate të ngjashme kanë arritur gjuhëtarët duke studjuar antroponiminë dhe çështje tjera gjuhësore. Kjo pati si pasojë se edhe gjuhtarët gjithnjë e më shumë po përqafojnë teorinë e prejardhjes së drejtëpërdrejtë të gjihës shqipe nga gjuha ilire (V.Pisani, Ë. Cimohovski etj.), ndërkaq gjuhëtari zagrebas Radosllav Katiçiq, qëndrimin e vet për këtë çështje e ka përmbyllur në fjalinë: Është normale dhe e natyrshme të konsiderohet se gjuha shqipe ka dalë nga ilirishtja. Ky gjuhëtar hodhi poshte prejardhjen trakase, sepse mendon se ngjashmëritë ndërmjet gjuhës shqipe e rumune nuk mjaftojnë për të nxjerrë përfundime për lidhjen e tyre gjenetike.

Teorinë trakase e kundërshtoi ashpër edhe filologu Italian Vitore Pizani, i cili me të drejtë vëren se  nëse në periudhën antike në Shqipëri është folur gjuha ilire, nuk shoh se si popullsia e Shqipërisë këtë gjuhë ka mundur ta zëvendësojë me trakishten, gjegjësisht,  nëse pandehim se ata deri në okupimin romak kanë folur ilirishten, nuk shoh se si kanë mundur ta zëvendësojnë gjuhën e vet me gjuhën e një populli tjetër i cili kurrë nuk e ka sulmuar ose okupuar Shqipërinë. Mirëpo, sadoqë lënda gjuhësore dhe interpretimi i saj është me rëndësi të dorës së parë për studimin e problemit të etnogjenezës së shqiptarëve, prap duhet theksuar se kjo lëndë nuk është e vetmja, me të cilën përpiqet të ndriçohet ky problem. Me rëndësi të veçantë janë rezultatet e reja të hulumtimeve arkeologjike, të cilat gati në heshtje të plotë të burimeve historike, për periudhën nga shekulli i VI e deri ne shekullin e XI se çka ngjarë në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit, ofrojnë mbështetje më bindëse për ndjekjen e fatit të banorëve të vjetër gjatë mesjetës së hershme. Në Këto rezultatet duhet konsideruar edhe ata që, në kohën më të re, kanë shënuar shkencat tjera, p.sh. etnologjia, antropologjia etj. Me hulumtimin e këtij problemi kompleks sot merren shumë specialistë, në rend të parë shqiptar. Për problemin e etnogjenezës së shqiptarëve është diskutuar në tubimin shkencor, i cili u organizua në Tiranë më 1969. Në aktet e këtij tubimi, të cilat më parë u botuan në gjuhën shqipe e pastaj edhe në gjuhën frengjishte me titull Ilirët dhe gjeneza e shqiptarëve, (Tiranë 1971), hasim punime në të cilët këtë problematikë e ndriçojnë nga aspekti gjuhësor (E.Çabej, J. Gjinari etj). Edhe një konferencë e ngjashme me titullin Konferenca kombëtare për gjenezën e popullit shqiptar, gjuhën dhe kulturën e tij, me pjesëmarrje të shumë specialistëve të huaj, u mbajt në Tiranë më 1982. Këtij problemi pjesërisht i kushtohet edhe Kuvendi i parë i studimeve ilire (Tiranë 1972), poashtu me pjesëmarrje të specialistëve të shumtë të huaj, në mesin e të cilëve pati edhe nga Jugosllavia titiste.

5. Ndihmesa e disiplinave tjera shkencore

Gjithë kjo pati për pasojë, se sot problemet që lidhen me etnogjenezën e shqiptarëve pakrahasueshëm janë me të njohur se sa kanë qenë para njëzet vjetësh.

Të shohim tani se si me ndihmën e disiplinave shkencore i shkoi përdore specialistëve të hedhin shkëndija drite në rrethanat e kësaj pjese të Ballkanit Perëndimor, në kohën e mesjetës së hershme dhe se si sot, përballë shumë paqartësive dhe problemeve të panjohura mund të përcillet procesi etnogjenetik, i cili solli krijimin e popullit shqiptar në hapësirën gjeografike në të cilën jeton sot.

Në kohën parahistorike, në hapsirën ku sot jetojnë shqiptarët, kanë jetuar fise të ndryshme ilire, në mesin e të cilëve edhe një, i cili për problematikën tonë, është me rëndësi të veçantë, emrin e të cilit nuk e ka ruajtur gjeografi grek Ptolomeu në qindjvetorin e dytë të erës sonë. Ky është fisi Albanoi me kryeqytetin Albanopolis. Dimë se ky fis është ne pjesën qëndrore të Shqipërisë së sotme dhe se Albanopolisi, sigurisht ka qenë në Zgjerdhesh në afërsi të Krujës, ku janë zbuluar relikte monumentale të fortifikimeve, ndërtimeve etj. Në kohën e sundimit të gjatë romak në disa krahina, sidomos nëpër qytete dhe në rrethinën e tyre është krijuar një lloj simbioze, më parë greko-ilire e më vonë edhe iliro-romake. Në qytetet e mëdha siç kanë qënë: Apollonia, Scodra, Dyrrachiumi, Lissusi e të tjerë, në kohën romake vijnë kolonistë italic, të cilët imponojnë gjuhën e vet latine, si gjuhë të administratës , ushtrisë dhe në përgjithësi në jetën publike. Ata me veti sjellin teknologji, më të përparuar për ndërtimin e enëve të baltës, për përpunimin e metalit, ndërtojnë rrugë të shkëlqyera, nëpër të cilat, bashkë me ushtrinë do të vijnë nga Italia dhe nga krahinat tjera të Perëndorisë romake prodhime të ndryshme kulturore, si dhe ide të reja e religjione të reja. Prodhimi serik i mallit të konsumit të përgjithshëm, do të sjellë stagnimin dhe rënjen e kulturës tradicionale materiale vendase dhe në bazë të pranisë së punëtorive romake, në qytetet e vendbanimet ilire, ka nxitur shumë hulumtues të sotëm, ta mbiçmojnë intensitetin e romanizimit. Fakti se ilirët as në jug, as në pjesët tjera të Ballkanit nuk kanë hartuar alphabet kombëtar dhe se mbishkrimet varrore e në objekte tjera i kanë shkruar kryesisht në gjuhën latine ose greke dhe më shumë i ka kontribuar sjelljes së përfundimeve të pasakta për romanizimin e krahinave ilire.

Në të vërtetë, anasit e vjetër të Ilirisë Jugore, përkundër ndikimit në një kohëzgjatjeje shumëshekullore të bashkëjetesës që kanë ushtruar kolonistët grekë, pastaj romakë, vazhduan ta jetojnë jetën e vet, ta flasin gjuhën popullore, të besojnë në hyjnitë e veta të moçme, të shërohen me ilaçe të moçme popullore etj. Ndërkaq, romakët nuk kanë qënë gjithaq të interesuar patjetër të denacionalizojnë vendin që kanë okupuar, andaj në ato vende kanë pasur qëndrim tolerant ndaj vendasve, ndaj kulturës së tyre, gjuhës e religjionit. Pikërisht në Ilirinë e Jugut, për këtë kemi argumente bindëse: jashtë vendbanimeve urbane, kazamateve ushtarake, qendrave xehëtare dhe vendkruqëzimeve të mëdha nuk gjejmë mbishkrime në gjuhën latine. Në brendësi, populli, pa u penguar nga ardhësi-ardhacakët, vazhdoi ta jetojë jetën e vet e ta flaës gjuhën e vet. Sa i përket gjuhës, kemi argumente pikërisht nga antika e vonë, për më tepër Shën Jeronimi, i cili sigurisht e njihte mirë situatën e pjesës perëndimore të Ballkanit në kapërcyell të antikës sepse edhe vetë ishte i lindur ilir, shënon në shekullin e V, në jetëshkrimin e vet për shën Hilarionin, se në rrethinën e Epidaurumit (Cavtatit të sotëm), flitet në gjuhën e vendit e këtë gjuhë të vendit e përmendë edhe një herë në komentet e veta të Isaisë si gentilis barbarusque sermo.

6. Emrat e përdorur ilir

Fundin e antikës dhe dyndjen e popujve dhe dyndjen e popujve, krahinat e ilirëve të jugut e pritën me popullsi romane e me vendëse të romanizuar ose gjysëm të romanizuar në qendrat urbane e me popullsi autoktone në brendësi. Sidomos, kjo popullsi e paromanizuar qe e pranishme në vendkalimet malore, vështirë të arritshme, të cilat kurrë nuk kanë qënë të nënshtruara procesit të romanizimit. Megjithëkëtë, edhe ajo shtresë e popullsisë vendase që u romanizua nëpër qytete ose në afërsinë e tyre, nuk e kishte harruar prejardhjen e vet, siç mundet bukur mirë të argumentohet me faktin se me këmbëngultësi, fëmijve të vet i vënë emra të vjetër ilir, si p.sh. Pletor, Gentius, Tata, Anula dhe shumë e shumë të tjerë, të cilët i lexojmë nëpër monumentet mbivarrore të shkruar në gjuhën latine ose greke. Përveç tjerash në këto monumente, jo rrallë hasim të latuar heronj vendës të veshur me rroba popullore, nga e cila mund të shihet mirë se me çfarë këmbëngulje ilirët ruanin tiparet kombëtare dhe identitetin e vet nacional.

Ndarja e mbretërisë në qindvjetëshin e katërt të erës sonë në ate të lindjes dhe të perëndimit, e cila ilirët e jugut i mbërtheu në përbërje të perandorisë lindore romake, si dhe shtegtimet afatshkurta të gotëve e hunëve në qindvjetëshin e pestë nuk sollën kurrfarë ndryshimesh të rëndësishme etnike. Ndryshime të këtilla nuk ndodhën as në periudhën e dyndjes së popujve as shtegtimeve të avarëve e sllavëve, sepse e kemi të njohur dhe të ditur nga burimet historike, se kjo zonë ilire, në këtë kohë, nuk u gjet në sulmin kryesor të valës migracionale avaro-sllave. Shprishje më të mëdha etnike nxiti përqendrimi i mëvonshëm i sllavëve si pasojë e invazionit bullgar nga gjysma e dytë e shkullit të IX deri në fillim të shekullit të XI dhe ate pikërisht në jug të Shqipërisë së sotme, si dhe zgjerimi i elementit sllav në Shqipërinë Veriore.

Burimet shumë më të mangëta historike nga mesjeta e hershme, që kanë të bëjnë me zonën e krahinave jugore ilire, vështirë mund të na ndihmojnë për rekonstruimin e gjithë asaj që ka ngjarë me popullsinë e vjetër banuese, por që për etnogjenezën e shqiptarëve ka rëndësi shumë të madhe. Sa ka qenë numri i ardhacakëve, në rend të parë atyre sllavë, në atë zonë dhe a kanë pasur sukses tia imponojnë vendësve gjuhën e kulturën e vet deri në atë masë, sa që ta ndryshojë përbërjen etnike të popullsisë, ashtu siç ka ngjarë kjo në zonat tjera të Ballkanit perëndimor?

7. Arkeologjia- Kultura e Komanit

Për zbërthimin e kësaj pyetjeje themelore kemi në disponim një lëndë shumë të pasur arkeologjike, të rrëmihur në pjesën më të madhe në këta dhjetëvjetëshit e fundit, pastaj edhe rezultatet e disiplinave tjera shkencore.

Më parë, të shohim çthonë për këtë çështje gërmimet arkeologjike. Në kalimin nga shekulli i kaluar në këtë shekull, në Shqipëri, në afërsi të Kështjellës Kalaja e Dalmacies, në fshatin Koman, është zbuluar e para nekropolë e rëndësishme e mesjetës së hershme. Gjetjet e shumta më të reja të kësaj kulture, e cila sipas gjetjes së parë u qujat Kultura e Komanit dhe, e cila pati lulëzuar ndërmjet shekujve VI dhe VIII të erës sonë, arkeologëve u mundësuan të kenë njohuri në detaje për kulturën materiale pikërisht të kësaj periudhë, e cila fort pak, ose aspak, ka qënë e njohur nga burimet e shkruara.

Në kohën e njohjes së pakët të kësaj kulture, specialistët supozonin se bartësit e kësaj kulture janë sllavët dhe të tjerët, ndërkaq në tipologjinë e mjeteve të gjetura vërenin tipare të kulturës avare dhe në bazë të kësaj argumentonin praninë e sllavëve, gjegjësisht avarëve në Shqipërinë veriore. Lidhur me këtë kulturë, sot shumëçka është më e qartë, prejse arkeologët gjetën dhe hulumtuan tridhjetë nekropola me material shumë të pasur, i cili tipologjikisht i përkiste kësaj kulture. Që në fillim u tregua se lënda e gjetur në këtë nekropolë, në pjesën më të madhe nuk është e përpunimit as sllav, as avar, por i përkiste popullsisë e cila edhe më parë banonte aty. Padyshim, materiali i zbuluar nga gërmimet në varreza, kishte karakteristika të kulturës autoktone ilire dhe mjeteve tjera të stolisjes, të cilat tipologjikisht ndërlidhen drejtëpërdrejti me ilirët. Dukuria e disa simboleve religjioze ilire, në disa nga këto mjete, të cilat për nga forma dhe përmbajtja, dukshëm janë identike me simbolet religjioze ilire parahistorike, tregon qartë se punonjësit e tyre dhe ata që i kanë mbajtë ato mjete në mesjetë i kanë dhënë atyre atë kuptim të njëjtë simbolik, që kanë pasur ato në kohërat parahistorike në këtë hapsirë. Për lidhshmërinë e kësaj kulture mesjetare me ate parahistorike, flet edhe fakti se forma e varrezave është identike si edhe në kohën parahistorike. Bartësit e kësaj kulture mesjetare kanë varrosur të vdekurit e vet në varreza të cilat kanë qënë të ndërtuara me pllaka vetikale gurore, ashtu siç kanë vepruar ilirët e kësaj hapsire para shumë qindvjetëshëve.

Megjithate në këtë kulturë mund të vërehen lirisht elementet e kulturës së vonë materiale të provincës romake, elemente të kulturës bizantine, gjithashtu edhe elemente të kulturës slave dhe avare. Gjithë kjo na zbulon se në mesjetën e hershme në zonën e Ilirisë Jugore u shprehën në kulturën materiale dhe shpirtërore të vendësve të gjithë faktorët relevant etnik, politik dhe kulturorë të kësaj kohe në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit.

Por, prania e elementeve të përmendura joautentike në kulturën e Komanit nuk ndryshojnë veçoritë kryesore të kësaj culture. Jashtë çdo dyshimi, se kjo kulturë është kulturë dhe vepër e popullatës vendase dhe se elementet joautokton, që u përmendën nuk mund të shpjegohen si faktorë për pjesëmarrje të rëndësishme të popullatës jovendase në krijimin e kësaj kulture, si dhe as për prani të rëndësishme të elementeve të huaj etnik, të cilët dukshëm do ta shprishnin strukturën etnike të këtyre anëve në mesjetën e hershme.

Përkundër kësaj teze, shpesh përdoret fakti se në Shqipërinë mesjetare, shumë të shpeshta janë emrat sllav të vendeve me çgjë, dëshirohet të argumentohet se elemnti etnik sllav ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm për ndryshimet etniketë këtyre anëve, se sa që tani del nga materiali arkeologjik.

Ky argument vetëm sipërfaqësisht sjell në dyshim konstatimet e dhëna më lartë. Mirëpo, është e vërtetë se janë të shumta toponimet sllave në Shqipërinë mesjetare, një numër mjaft i madh sosh është ruajtur deri në ditët e sotme që mund të shërbejë si argument i pranisë slave në këto anë, ku është formuar populli shqiptar, por poashtu është e vërtetë se në këto anë edhe atëhere edhe sot, jetojnë shqiptarët, që tregon se ardhacakët sllav gjatë kohës, janë asimiluar, respektivisht të shqiptarizuar dhe se ata u bënë njëri nga elementet konstituive të etnogjenezës së shqiptarëve. Lidhur me këto toponime sllave, duhet shtuar se ata më tepër janë argument i shtrirjes së shtetit bullgar, maqedonas dhe serb në këto krahina, se sa dokument për praninë e madhe të elementit etnik sllav. Për ate se është kështu, vërteton edhe e dhëna se mbreti Konstantin Porfirogenet, në qindvjetëshin e dhjetë, disa qytete në Shqipëri ende i quan me emrat e tyre të moçëm (antik) dhe shumë shpejt pas kësaj këto qytete të njëjtë në burime që do të dalin i quajnë me emra sllav.

Emri i ilirëve për shenjëzimin e popullsisë vendase në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit për herë të fundit del në shekullin e VII në aktet  MIRACULA SANCTI DEMETRII, kjo ndërkaq është koha e lulëzimit të kulturës së Komanit. Lidhur me këtë shtrohet një pyetje qenësore: çndryshime janë bërë në përbërjen etnike të popullatës vendase në shekuj pas përmendjes së fundit të ilirëve deri në përmendjen e parë të emrit të shqiptarëve në shekullin e XI dhe pse përgjithësisht ka ardhur deri te këmbimi-zëvëndësimi i këtij emir? Poashtu, lidhur me këtë na imponohet edhe një pyetje tjetër, poashtu e rëndësishme: pse banorët e lashtë si emër të tyre kombëtar pranuan emrin e një fisi ilir nga brëndia e vendit, i cili në periudhën parahistorike dhe antike nuk luajti ndonjë rol të rëndësishëm, e nuk morën emrin e ndonjë nga fiset më të njohura, bie fjala të taulantëve, pirustëve etj?

Shumë më lehtë është të shtrohen pyetje të këtilla se san ë ato të jepen përgjigje. Fakti se banorët e lashtë në brendi i kanë ruajtur shumë më mirë doket e veta, gjuhën dhe kulturën e vet kombëtare se sa ata në pjesët bregdetare të Shqipërisë së sotme të cilët ishin të ekspozuar procesit shumë më intensive të romanizimit, mund të na shërbejë si mbështetje për shpjegimin e pyetjes pse albanoit e moçëm (antik) u bënë faktor kaq i rëndësishëm në Shqipërinë mesjetare. Gjithsesi, nuk është i parëndësishëm fakti se kultura e hershme mesjetare e Komanit u zhvillua më intensivisht në brëndinë e Shqipërisë së Mesme dhe Veriore dhe se njëra nga nekropolat më të mëdha të kësaj kulture gjendet në Shqipërinë e Mesme, në Krujë, pra pikërisht në atë zonë, në të cilën në kohën antike jetonte fisi ilir ALBANOI, dhe ku gjendej qyteti i tyre kryesor ALBANOPOLIS. Asgjë e jashtëzakonshme, pra, që banorët antik vendas dhe ata të moçëm, të cilët emrin e vet kombëtar e ruajtën gjatë okupimit romak, e ruajtën po këtë emër edhe atëherë kur Perandoria Roake u shpartallua. Në çrregullimet e shumta që ndodhën në fund të antikës dhe në mesjetën e hershme , zona në të cilën jetonte ky fis u bë jashtëzakonisht e rëndësishme. Këtu do të zhvillohet një nga qendrat më të forta kulturore të kulturës autoktone mesjetare, ndërkaq albanoitët do ta ruajnë emrin e tyre nacional të cilin shkrimtarët bizantin nga qindvjetëshi i njëmbëdhjetë e këndej do ta quajnë popull të zonës Albanon e cila qendrën e vet e ka pasur në Krujë. Prandaj, nuk duhet në mënyrë të veçantë të argumentohet se arbanonët, të cilët shkrimtarët bizantin i quanin arbanitai e ngjashëm, në të vërtetë janë pasardhës të fisit ilir të albanëve.

Kjo ruajtje këmbëngulëse e emrit fisnor, në të njëjtin vendbanim, më parë dëshmon për vazhdimësinë etnike dhe veç kësaj përjashton mundësinë se arbanitait mesjetar kanë ardhur nga diku, sepse është e pabesuar që ardhësi dhe ardhacakët ta kenë lënë emrin e tyre nacional dhe ta kishin marë e pranuar emrin e një fisi të huaj të cilin e gjetën në atdheun e ri. Në të vërtetë, pikërisht fakti se në mesjetë është ruajtur emir fisnor i albanëve ilir për shenjëzimin e banorëve të kësaj ane është dokumenti më bindës i vazhdimësisë etnike iliro-shqiptare.

Indicie për rolin e rëndësishëm që albanoit kanë luajtur në mesjetë më shumë se sa në kohërat e vjetra gjejmë në faktin se Kruja një kohë të gjatë ka qënë qendër me rëndësi e Shqipërisë mesjetare. Këtu e ka pasë selinë e vet kryeipeshkëvi, i cili është quajtur EPISCOPUS ALBANENSIS, këtu ka qënë edhe qendra politike e Albanonit. Me kalimin e kohës emir arbanoi, albanenses e të ngjashëm, i cili më parë ka shenjëzuar banorët e zonës Arbanon, që ka qënë shtrirë si duket në Shqipërinë e Mesme, ndërmjet Durrësit dhe Dibrës, do të shtrihet edhe tek pjestarët tjerë të këtij populli, kurse gjuha të cilën ky popull e ka folur do të quhet gjuha arbëreshe.

8. Etnologjia, veshjet ilire-xhubleta kambanë

Përveç argumenteve të përmendura gjuhësore dhe arkeologjike, në dobi të vazhdimësisë iliro-shqiptare, vlen të përmendet se edhe shkencat tjera, në kohën e fundit kanë identifikuar lidhjet gjenetike ndërmjet ilirëve dhe shqiptarëve. Rezultate të rëndësishme kanë sjellur etnologët, të cilët në kulturën materiale dhe shpirtërore të shqiptarëve të sotëm zbulojnë elemente të kulturës ilire. Kështu, qysh Franc Nopça, më 1910, pat konstatuar se ca forma të veshjes popullore shqiptare vijnë drejtëpërdrejti nga veshja që ka qënë në përdorim në këtë hapësirë nga koha parahistorike. Këtu në rend të parë është fjala për tipin e fustanes së mbledhur në formë të këmbanës (zilit), të quajtur chubletë, e cila është pasqyruar në shuë monumente ilire të kohës antike dhe e cila pandryshuar është ruajtur deri në ditët tona në krahinat kodrinore të Shqipërisë Veriore, mandej në zonat e fisit të Këlmendasve në Kosovë dhe tek shqiptarët në Mal të Zi. Ky tip i veshjes në Ballkan është shumë i lashtë dhe nuk e kanë përdorur vetëm ilirët, por fakti se është ruajtur vetëm tek shqiptarët e vendeve malore dhe vështirë të kalueshme, ku përndryshe janë ruajtur edhe shumë reliktë të tjera të kohës parahistorike, është një argument bindës se xhubleta është me prejardhje ilire.

Shqiptarët kanë ruajtur edhe një numër shumë të madhe elementesh tjera të veshjes popullore, të cilët në periudhën parahistorike dhe antike kanë qenë pjesë përbërëse e veshjes ilire. Me rëndësi të veçantë është veshja e gjatë, të cilën romakët e quanin dalmatica. Edhe kjo është ruajtur tek shqiptarët, por edhe tek popujt tjerë të Ballkanit. Rast i ngjashëm janë edhe opingat, prejardhja e të cilave nga koha parahistorike është e padiskutuar, mandej mbulesa të lloj-llojshme të kohës etj etj. Secili nga këto elemente të veshjes popullore shqiptare veç e veç nuk flet në mënyrë eksplicite për vazhdimësinë iliro-shqiptare, siç është rasti me xhubletën, port ë gjitha këto relikte të veshjes popullore ilire së bashku, krijojnë inventarin e veshjes shqiptare, të cilat mbështesin teorinë autoktone të prejardhjes së shqiptarëve.

Etnologët na kanë dhënë shumë elemente tjerë të cilët mbështesin këtë teori. Të përmendim rastin e kalendarit shumë të lashtë, i cili vitin e ndanë në tetë periudha kohore me 45 ditë për secilën dhe vitin e niste më 25 prill, dmth në fillim të përtrirjes së ciklitbiologjik në natyrë. Ky kalendar tërheq rrënjët e veta të thella që nga kohërat e lashta parahistorike dhe antike, sigurisht edhe nga koha parailire, ndërsa është ruajtur i pandryshueshëm tek malësorët e Bjeshkëve të Nemuna, bjeshkë të pashkelura de të lashta, që janë si dëshmitar i gjallë i vazhdimësisë antike në këto male, që nga parahistoria e deri në ditët tona të sotme. Më tej, rëndësi të madhe ka fakti se në folklorin bashkëkohor muzikor shqiptar paraqiten disa karakteristika (format polifone në jug e ato homophone në veri) që shpjegohen me dallimet e formave muzikore që kanë ekzistuar në këtë hapsirë që në periudhën parahistorike. Këtë dukuri, ndërmjet tjerash, poashtu e kemi edhe në Bosnjë e Hercegovinë, që konsiderohet poashtu relikt i kohës së lashtë ilire.

9. Religjioni dhe simbolet e kultit

Shumë të gjalla, poashtu janë reliktet ilire në besimet popullore shqiptare lidhur me gjarpërin, kafshën, e cila në religjonin e lashtë ilir, sidomos në religjionin e besimit të ilirëve jugor, ka luajtur një rol shumë të rëndësishëm, mandej mësimet lidhur me kalin si kafshë autoktonike etj.et. Analizat në imtësira të onomastikës popullore, pastaj e disa riteve të vdekjes, vallëzimit popullor dhe të shumë fshave tjera të jetës të shqiptarëve na çojnë në burime të largëta ilire dhe nëse nuk është e mundur për secilën nga ngjashmëritë ndërmjet dokeve ilire, shqiptare, besimeve etj të konstatohet se paraqesin argument për vazhdimësinë iliro-shqiptare, nuk mund të mohohet vlera e atyre ngjashmërive për studimin e kësaj vazhdimësie.

Teza se shqiptarët në periudhën antike ose në mesjetë, në trojet ku sot jetojnë janë të ardhur nga diku dhe se nuk ekziston lidhja etnogjenetike ndërmjet banorëve të lashtë ilir dhe shqiptarëve, niset nga supozimi se ilirët janë zhdukur që para ardhjes së shqiptarëve, se ilirët janë zhdukur si popull, dmth, janë romanizuar në atë shkallë sa që në periudhën antike kanë humbur gjuhën e vet dhe identitetin e vet nacional. Një hipotezë e këtillë ndërkaq jo vetëm që është e kundërt me faktet prej të cilëve disa i sollëm por edhe metodologjikisht është e gabuar, sepse pikënisjen e ka në mendimin e papranuar për ekzistimin e shtresave etnike të ndara ashpër, të cilat në atë hapësirë janë zëvendësuar njëra pas tjetrës. Dihet se shtresat e këtilla në histori janë jashtëzakonisht të rralla dhe se rregullisht ardhacakët përzihen me vendasit dhe se nga kjo përzierje lindin krijime etnike, amalgame etnike të cilat herë bartin emrin e ardhacakëve e herë emrin e vendasve. Në Ballkan në kohën e antikës, së vonë, dhe të mesjetës së hershme, popujt sllavë, të cilët nga lindja kishin vërshuar pjesën perëndimore të Siujdhesës Ballkanike, në të cilën kanë jetuar ilirët, vendasit e romanizuar dhe ardhacakët nga Italia e nga vise të tjera të perandorisë romake, asimiluan pjesën më të madhe të popullatës vendase, duke ua imponuar gjuhën dhe kulturën e vet. Në të njëjtën kohë ata nga vendësit pranuan shumë doke, njohuri teknologjike, besime, forma muzikore, veshje, etj. Mirëpo sllavët nuk arritën ti sllavizojnë menjëherë qytetet e mëdha përgjatë detit si dhe zonat në të cilat sot jetojnë shqiptarët. Këtu, në këto anë, elementi vendës arriti ti asimilojë atë numër të vogël enklavash sllave dhe të tjera dhe kështu ta ruajë gjuhën dhe identitetin e vet kombëtar. Ky proces i asimilimit nuk është e mundur të konstruktohet, porse rezultatet në të cilat ka rritur shkenca për prejardhjen e shqiptarëve shprishi shumë dyshime të mëparshme dhe shpjegoi shumë paqartësi. Për më tepër, teorive për dyndjen e shqiptarëve në zonat në të cilat sot jetojnë nuk i shkoi për dore as më herët të japin përgjigje gjegjëse në pyetjen të cilën qysh Thunmani e pat shtruar dhe të cilën edhe sot e konsiderojmë shumë të rëndësishme për problemin e etnogjenezës së shqiptarëve. Ti shtojmë këtij argumenti pyetjen: a është e mundur që një dyndje e këtillë të mbetej e pavërejtur dhe e paregjistruar në aktet bizantine e të ngjashme dhe në burimet historike të asaj kohe. Nuk duhet të harrojmë se, sikur këto teori për ardhjen e shqiptarëve të ishin të vërteta, atëherë shqiptarët do të duhej të vendosen në afërsi të Dyrrachiumit dhe të qyteteve të tjera të rëndësishme nën administratën bizantine dhe sigurisht do të duhej ta vërenin ardhjen e tyre, njësoj siç kanë regjistruar dyndjen ose bile edhe vetëm kalimin e popujve tjerë në kohën e mesjetës. Jo vetëm në burimet historike, por as në traditën popullore të shqiptarëve nuk hasen gjurmë për ndonjë ardhje të tyre në këto anë dhe një gjurmë e këtillë sikur të ekzistonte, do të ruhej në përralla ose këngë dhe të shpjegonte se ka ngjarë një dyndje e këtillë.

10. Përfundim

Gjithë atë që sollëm në këtë shënim, padyshim flet për shqiptarët si banorë të lashtë, gjegjësisht si pasardhës të drejtpërdrejtë të ilirëve të moçëm. Nga kjo, natyrisht, nuk nënkuptohet se vetëm ilirët morën pjesë në etnogjenezën e shqiptarëve, por ama, elementi i vendasve të moçëm ilir, ka qenë ai faktor i cili në atë etnogjenezë ka luajtur rol vendimtar. Por nuk ka fije dyshimi se shqiptarët janë pasardhës të drejtpërdrejtë të ilirëve. Përgatiti: Mehmet Latifi- (ILRIA NEWS AGENCY-INA)
Redakto/Fshi Mesazhet

----------


## Modesti

*Herë e mirë e herë e keqe*

13/10/2009 07:51:00


Kim MEHMETI


Nëse e pyesni ndonjë partizan të zjarrtë të PDSH-së se cila Maqedoni është e mirë për popullin e tij shqiptar, ai me siguri do u përgjigjej se ky shtet është i mirë vetëm kur në pushtet është partia e tij, kur punësohen vetëm shokët e tij partiak, kur kjo parti e kontrollon Universitetin Shtetërorë të Tetovës dhe rektorët e vërtetë të këtij institucioni më të lartë arsimorë në gjuhën shqipe janë krerët e PDSH-së. Po qe se ia shtroni të njëjtën pyetje ndonjë simpatizanti të BDI-së, do e merrni po të njëjtën përgjigje, përgjigje të cilat kanë këtë domethënie: Maqedoni është e mirë dhe pranueshme vetëm për partizanët e BDI-së dhe të PDSH-së, edhe atë varësisht se cila nga këto dy parti është në pushtet. Dhe duke qenë Maqedonia e mirë herë për PDSH-në e herë për BDI-në, ajo mbeti gjithmonë e largët për shqiptarët e këtushëm. Dhe u bë shtet për të cilin gjithashtu, shqiptarë "të mirë", janë vetëm ata që votojnë dhe kanë mbrojtjen e partisë shqiptare në pushtet, e përqindja e të cilëve gjithnjë e më shumë zvogëlohet. Apo thënë më qartë: Maqedonia mbeti shtet i cili nuk ka nevojë për shqiptarët, por për partitë shqiptare që do garantojnë se do ia dalin të sigurojnë dëgjueshmërinë qytetare të popullit që përfaqësojnë. Pra, Maqedonia e sotme ka nevojë për parti shqiptare që do mbulojë antishqiptarin e Gruevskit. Duke u nisur nga kjo e vërtetë, gabojnë ata që mendojnë se ka parti shqiptare e cila do tërhiqej nge koalicioni qeveritarë me Gruevskin pasi të ndodhte, për shembull, ndonjë "Brodec" apo pas botimin të ndonjë "Enciklopedie" që shprehë frymën institucionale antishqiptare. Gabojnë shkaku se as BDI-ja, as PDSH-ja, nuk bëhen pjesë e koalicionit qeveritarë me VMRO-DPMNE-në që të luftojnë antishqiptarin institucionale në këtë shtet, por që të dëmtojnë njëra tjetrën. Me çka ato u shpalosën si parti të cilat nuk e dinë se legjitimiteti i keqpërdorur, ta merr kredibilitetin të përfaqësosh ata që të kanë votuar. Apo thënë edhe më qartë: një parti që bëhet mbulesë e antishqiptaris së kujdoqoftë, nuk ka kredibilitet të thirret në emër të votuesve, por vetëm në emër të udhëheqësisë së ngushtë partiake. Nuk ka dyshim se nëse dikush do e pyeste Gruevskin se cila parti shqiptare i pëlqen më shumë, e nëse ai do jepte një përgjigje të sinqertë, pa dyshim se do përcaktohej për atë që e ka në koalicionin qeveritarë dhe do shtonte se në të vërtetë, partitë e këtushme shqiptare, me asgjë nuk dallojnë mes veti. Apo, do tregonte se ai e njeh një PDSH e një BDI që atë e shpallin antishqiptarë përderisa janë në opozitë, dhe po të njëjtat parti mike dhe të afërta me VMRO-DPMNE-në që nga çasti kur bëhen pjesë të koalicionit qeveritarë. Mbase Gruevski një ditë do u rrëfejë shqiptarëve të këtushëm edhe të vërtetën e madhe pse sillet aq komod ndaj partnerit të vetë shqiptarë: se nga çasti kur ato i bënë pjesë të koalicionit qeveritarë, nga aty nuk mund ti nxjerrësh as me shkelma, se nga aty ato mund ti largojë vetëm ai e askush tjetër. Duke u nisur nga kjo e vërtetë, lirisht mund të thuhet se Gruevski e zbuloi çelësin si mund ti defaktorizojë e ti kontrollojë partitë e këtushme shqiptare, ai e kuptoi se duke mos pasur as program as koncept të qartë veprimi, ato parti qëllim të vetmin kanë ardhjen në pushtet me çdo kusht dhe me cilëndo partner maqedonas. Andaj, duke e kuptuar këtë të vërtetë, Gruevski as që ka pasur nevojë ndonjëherë të heq dorë nga bindjet e veta se Maqedonia ka shumë armiq të jashtëm, por vetëm një armik të brendshëm: rrezikun shqiptarë. Dhe duke pasur këtë bindje, ai vepron ashtu si në vitet e socializmit: punëson shqiptarë që ata mos punojnë asgjë, që të marrin pagë, por të mbeten sa më larg institucioneve shtetërore, të dinë sa më pakë se si punohet në qendrat e vendosjes. Pra, duke e gjetur çelësin si ti detronizojë partitë politike shqiptare, ai ia doli ato ti kënaq me punësimin e aq shqiptarëve sa duan partitë shqiptare në pushtet, por me kusht që ata të mos u përzihen në punë qendrave antishqiptare nëpër institucionet e shtetit. Me çka shqiptarët e këtushëm nuk ia dolën të ndërtojnë as elita politike e as elita nga sferat tjera që duhet ti ketë një shoqëri e shëndoshë. Apo kanë "elita" sezonale, të cilat jetojnë po aq sa është në pushtet partia që ato i ka promovuar si të tilla. Pa dyshim se është e kotë të presësh nga cilado parti shqiptare që ajo të merret me shpalosjen e antishqiptarisë dhe pastrimin e institucioneve shtetërore nga qarqet proserbe politike e shkencore, sepse as BDI-ja as PDSH-ja, nuk ia dolën të bëhen partnerë që do bashkëqeverisin me VMRO-DPMNE-në, por vetëm zbukurim i ikebanës politike në Maqedoni. Dhe duke qenë parti të tilla, ato as që e kuptojnë se problemi i tyre nuk është pse ato i përfaqësojnë shqiptarët nëpër institucionet më të larta shtetërore, por si i përfaqësojnë. Dhe se shqiptarët nuk kanë nevojë për përfaqësues të vetë që fillojnë të mendojnë si duhet vetëm kur janë në opozitë, apo ashtu si ata të partisë më të madhe të dikurshme shqiptare  Partisë për Prosperitetit Demokratikë  të cilët, deri sa ishin ministra e deputet, heshtnin si peshq, e posa mbetën pa kolltukët e butë, u bënë opinionistë dhe mendimtarë politikë. Pra, shqiptarët e këtushëm nuk kanë nevojë për politikanë që fillojnë të mendojnë drejtë kur janë në opozitë apo kur bëhen "kufoma" politike. Nuk ka dyshim se pjesëmarrja e tanishme e BDI-së në këtë koalicion qeveritarë me VMRO-DPME-në nuk mund të arsyetohet me asgjë. Përpos me projektin shumë fisnik dhe humanë të Ali Ahmetit që nga një antishqiptarë të përbetuar, siç është Gruevski, të edukojë e të bëjë një kozmopolit të përmasave leniniste. Gjë që është aq e mundur sa ujkun ta bësh qenë që do e ruaj kopenë e dhenve. Por nga ta dish, njeriu asnjëherë nuk duhet të thotë sa ke gjëra që kurrë nuk do mund të ndodhin. Më në fund, çdo gjë do varet nga durimi i shqiptarëve të këtushëm, nga ajo sa ata do lejojnë të mbeten pa të sotme vetëm pse Ali Ahmeti beson se politika e tanishme shqiptare në Maqedoni nuk ka zgjidhje tjetër përpos të veprojë sipas parimit  duaje armikun tënd sepse në këtë Ballkan një ditë të gjithë do përqafohemi si miq. Ku ta dish, mbase ky mund të jetë parakusht për të ardhmen ballkanase, për një të ardhme kur nuk do lodhemi se kush shkruan e kush boton enciklopedi, por cila rrugë të çon më shpejt nëpër qendrat evropiane. Mbase ky mund të jetë parakusht për ndërtimin e një Maqedonie e cila nuk do jetë herë e mirë për PDSH-në e herë për BDI-në, por njësoj e keqe dhe e mirë për të gjithë qytetarët e saj. Mirëpo, ajo që mund të thuhet që tani është se këtë parakusht asnjëherë nuk do arrijnë ta përmbushin politikanë të atillë siç i ka populli shqiptarë në Maqedonisë, e me të cilët tallet edhe një Gruevski që pas mbylljes së një provokimi antishqiptarë atyre u thotë: "Mirupafshim deri në provokimin e ardhshëm!". Kështu që, pas promovimit të "Enciklopedisë", ai i ndalon librat nga Shqipëria të arrijnë në panairin e Tetovës. Më në fund, çdonjëri bënë punën e vetë: Gruevski ushtron antishqiptari e Ali Ahmeti i shpjegon se sa e dëmshme është kjo për shtetin. E në ndërkohë Maqedonia ngadalë po sigurt kalbet dhe bëhet gjithnjë e më e huaj për shqiptarët.

----------


## Modesti

*Mjaftë doktoruam, le të mësojmë pak*

19/10/2009 07:35:00


Kim MEHMETI

Njeriu i paarsimuar sheh qartë dhe njeh vetëm vetvete dhe gjerat rreth tij, gjysmë i arsimuari nuk e sheh vetëm atë që shikon por edhe hijet që i duken se ecin pranë tij, ndërsa i arsimuari i mirëfilltë nuk e lodh shikimin me gjërat që ka pranë vetes, por donë ti sheh largësitë, jeton me bindjen se gjithmonë do mbetet vetëm një nxënës që duhet të mësojë. Por, mes këtyre tri kategorive, ekziston edhe një grup tjetër i të arsimuarve, një lloj i ri i tyre që e pollën dy dekadat e demokracisë, e numri i të cilëve u rritë në përmasa të turpshme mes shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë: shkencëtarët me tituj doktorësh e magjistrash e që këto tituj i morën duke mbrojtur temat shkencore në vendkalimin kufitar të Qafë - Thanës. Aty ku "mentorët" nga përtej kufirit ua sillnin diplomat, e kandidatët e tyre ua dorëzonin punimet shkencore të shkruar në bardhësitë e dhjetëra monedhave evropiane me ngjyrë të kuqe. Dhe kështu, shqiptarët e Maqedonisë sot kanë aq shkencëtarë sa do mjaftonin për tu kompletuar me kuadër arsimorë e shkencorë të gjitha institucionet shkencore e universitare të Ballkanit Perëndimorë. Pra, të gjithë universitetet e kësaj pjese të Ballkanit që u ngjajnë vetëshërbimeve ku mund të blesh atë diplomë që ta lejon xhepi. E me çka u krijua bindja se arsimimi nuk ka të bëjë me atë që ke në kokë dhe në bërthamën njerëzore, por me atë që ke në xhep dhe me thellësinë e tij.

Kuptohet, shqiptarët e Maqedonisë me të drejtë nguten të shërojnë plagën më të madhe që ua la dekadat e socializmit: mosmundësin të arsimohen. Pastaj shqiptarët e Maqedonisë me të drejtë nxitojnë të ngjiten në shkallën e arsimimit të bashkëkombësve të tyre në Shqipëri e Kosovë dhe duan të mos mbeten pjesa më e paarsimuar e popullit ton. Por, nga ngutja, disa nga ata, mbase harruan se plaga më e rëndë në trupin e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë e marrë gjatë dekadave të socializmit nga mospasja mundësi të arsimohen në gjuhën amtare, nuk shërohet ashtu siç vepron i urituri  duke mos e zgjedh ushqimin dhe me gatim të ngutshëm.

Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë sot kanë në çdo lagje nga dy-tre doktorë shkencash dhe nga dhjetëra magjistra, kështu që mbase ka ardhur koha që të fillojnë të mësojnë, ka ardhur koha që disa nga këta shkencëtarë tu kthehen librave të shkollës së mesme sa të mos duket aq qartë se janë prodhim i "katedrave" të shitblerjes së diplomave në Qafë të Thanës, Bllacë e Deve-Bair. Shqiptarët e këtushëm duhet ta kuptojnë se një inflacion i tillë i diplomave, për ata mund të ketë po të njëjtat pasoja si edhe mosarsimimi. Posaçërisht kur këta shkencëtarë bëhen ligjërues nëpër universitetet e këtushme, apo drejtues të institucioneve të pakta kulturore e shkencore. Sepse kur të arsimon analfabeti, dëmi është po aq shkatërrues sa edhe kur ta ndalojnë arsimimin. Andaj nëse deri dje ishte e domosdoshme një shfryrje e atyre që kanë pasur ambicie, por nuk u është dhënë mundësia ato ti realizojnë me kohë, sot ka ardhur dita që ambiciet për tituj shkencorë të jenë në proporcion me atë që ke në kokë.

Se arsimimi i gjeneratave të reja të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë sot është lënë edhe në duart e atyre që kanë doktoruar, por ende nuk kanë filluar të mësojnë, është diçka që e dinë të gjithë shqiptarët e këtushëm. Këtë e dinë edhe partitë e këtushme shqiptare, të cilat këtë brumë "shkencorë" e përdorin për ti vënë nënë kontroll institucionet e këtushme arsimore në gjuhën shqipe. Atë që nuk e dinë as shqiptarët e këtushëm e as partitë e tyre, e që duhet thënë hapur, është vërteta se me këtë brumë mund të ngjeshësh vetëm të diplomuar të paditur. Një arsimim pa standarde vlerësuese, solli edhe deri te ajo, për shembull, që në Universitetin Shtetëror të Tetovës të ndërrohen ligjëruesit sezonalisht dhe varësisht nga partia shqiptare në pushtet. Apo në këtë universitet të kesh "komisarë partiak" që mbajnë "rendë" në punësimin e profesorëve, duke u dhënë përparësi atyre si vetvetja, atyre që marrin pagë mujore, por kurrë nuk dalin përpara studentëve, të vetëdijshëm se do përballen me studentët që dinë më shumë se profesorët e tyre.

Më në fund, sikur shqiptarët e Maqedonisë të kishin aq doktorë shkencash, aq magjistra dhe aq të diplomuar nëpër universitetet e kryeqendrave fqinje sa është numri i tyre, atëherë atyre nuk do u ndodhte kjo që është duke u ndodhur: që Gruevski ti kullotë sikur bagëti pa bari. Pra, sikur shqiptarët të kishin aq shkencëtarë sa janë në numër, ata prej moti do ta merrnin në duar të veta edhe universitetin "Shën Cirili e Metodi" në Shkup, e jo më ato dy në Tetovës që janë bë thuajse pronë e partive politike shqiptare. Pra, sikur numri i atyre që mbajnë tituj të lart shkencorë të ishte proporcional me diturinë e tyre, shqiptarët e këtushëm qëmoti do dilnin nga gënjeshtra politike se barazia qytetare arrihet vetëm me pesë ministra në qeveri, do e kuptonin se problemi i tyre nuk është gjithaq ai se çka për ta shkruajnë akademikët shoven maqedonas, por pse ende mbetën popull "joinstitucional". Dhe ata shkencëtarë dhe elita të arsimuara do dilnin e do u thoshin partive politike: mjaftë më me këtë luftë ndërpartiake për të ardhur në pushtet që t'ia lehtësoni Gruevskit sundimin mbi ne! Do dilnin pra me ndonjë platformë të qartë politike ku do sqaronin se mbase ka ardhur koha të riaktuelizohet ideja e dikurshme e Ali Ahmetit që shqiptarët e këtushëm të kenë një këshillë koordinues që do jetë korrigjues i destruktivitetit partiak dhe do u prijë proceseve që do e çojnë përpara shoqërinë shqiptare në Maqedoni.

Nuk ka dyshim se shqiptarët e Maqedonisë mirë bëjnë që i përkushtohen shkollimit, që bëjnë çmos të kompensojnë të humburën. Por në ndërkohë, duhet ta kuptojnë se e humbura nuk kompensohet nëse nuk ke arsimim të shëndosh. Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë kanë nevojë për fakultete në çdo lagje të tyre, që të shërojnë varrën nga e kaluara socialiste, por jo institucione arsimore ku partitë i punësojnë të paaftit e tyre, jo institucione ku kryesuesit e partive i kontrollojnë universitetet nëpërmjet "komisarëve partiak". Sepse nëse vazhdon ky proces, shqiptarët e Maqedonisë do bëhen populli i vetëm që do ketë më shumë doktorë shkencash e magjistra se sa të arsimuar me shkollim të mesëm. Çka do shkojë në favor të autorit të këtij teksti.

----------


## Modesti

*MASAKRA E LADORISHTIT*

(me rastin e 65-vjetorit të masakrës së Ladorishtit)

Shkruan: Medai Shaholli

Nga ngjarje dhe data të shënuara të historisë sonë kombëtare masakra e Ladorishtit bën pjesë në vazhdën e hallkës së pandarë zinxhirore e historisë sonë të lavdishme të popullit shqiptar në këto anë. Fshati Ladorisht i Strugës, tanimë i njohur për veprat e tij patriotike në këtë anë, sivjet ai ka diçka të veçantë për të kujtuar. Këtë 28 tetor,Ladorishti përkujton, 65-vjetorin e rënies së viktimave të terrorit nazist në këtë fshat,ose ndryshe siç quhet Masakra e Ladorishtit. Në vjeshtën e 1944, si në gjithë ballkanin perëndimor ashtu edhe në rrethin e Strugës, zhvilloheshin luftime të shumta nga koalicioni Antifashist në njërën anë, si dhe nga forcat okupatore gjermane nga ana tjetër. Gjatë një jave luftime të ashpra që u zhvilluan përgjatë rrugës automobilistike Strugë-Qafëthanë dhe nën trysninë e pritave dhe sulmeve të njëpasnjëshme nga ana e partizanëve, nazistët gjermanë në ditët e fundit të tërheqjes së madhe si dhe në shenjë hakmarrje do ta ndëshkojnë fshatin ladorisht si përgjegjës dhe bashkëfajtor në krah të frontit antifashist. Në mëngjesin e hershëm te 28 tetorit të 1944, forca të shumta gjermane të armatosura deri në dhëmbë e rrethojnë Ladorishtin,pa lënë asnjë mundësi për tu larguar askush nga fshati. Kështu, shtëpive iu vu zjarri, ndërsa fshatarët e tubuar i dërgojnë në fund të fshatit në vendin e quajtur Vakçare, pranë rrugës Strugë-Qafëthanë. Ata që përpiqeshin të çanin bllokadën qëlloheshin dhe liheshin në vend.Në këtë masakër nuk u kursyen as pleqët e fëmijët.Nga afro 100 të masakruarve nga xhelatët gjermanë, 7 ishin gra 4 femijë, kurse të tjerët të rinj burra e pleq. Ekzekutimi u bë po aty në Vakçare duke i radhitur në kolona dhe pastaj i qëlluan me breshëri mitralozi. Për të qenë më të sigurtë se të pushkatuarit kanë vdekur, ata do t'i qëllojnë edhe nganjëherë në kokë viktimat e tyre të shtrira në rrëketë e gjakut. Në saj të aftësisë së tyre dhe momentit të përshtatshëm duke u shtirur si të vrarë kanë mundur ti shpëtojnë pushkatimit vetëm disa persona si psh; Jusuf Coma, Skender Mahmudi, Kurtish Lena etj. Këto fakte janë dëshmitë më valide nga të mbjetuarit e asaj tragjedie mbi Ladorishtin.Me këtë kasaphanë hordhitë gjermane dotë kryenin një nga masakrat më makabre të kësaj pjese shqiptare të të Maqedonisë Perëndimore. Atë ditë të kobshme Ladorishti po kalonte orët dhe çastet më të rënda të historisë së tij, ku praktikimi i terrorizmit si formë ndëshkuese e nazizmit mbi popullatën civile nuk njihte kufi. Vlen për tu theksuar këtu edhe evokimi nga koha e luftës nga dëshmitarë direkt të atyre ngjarjeve. Një nga dëshmitaret e asaj masakre të këtij fshati ishte edhe Fetie Coma , tanimë e ndjerë. Në një nga kujtimet e saj për këtë masakër ajo tregonte:> Në atë kohë unë isha femijë 9 vjeç, dhe qëndroja fshehur brenda në shtëpi frigohesha të dalë, kurse pjestarët te tjere te familjes duke mos ditur askush për njëri tjetrin, në momente paniku dhe tmerruar nga krismat e armëve kishin tentuar për tu larguar nga fshati. Tri herë u përpoq zjarrëvënsi për të na djegur shtëpinë por, tri herë unë vajta dhe e shova zjarrin. Kështu shpëtova shtëpinë nga djegia e cila do të bëhej strehë atë dimër për shumë nga fqinjët tanë të cilët mbetën pa kulm mbi krye. Po atë ditë të mallkuar dushmanët gjermanët ma vranë babën dhe gjyshen ndërsa nënën e plagosën. Ishin momente të vështira që nuk do ti harrojë kurrë.
Nuk i mungoi as asaj dite qëndresa dhe rezistenca e armatosur kundër armikut si traditë. Maksut LLeshi, një nga burrat e Ladorishtit, fill i vetëm me pushkë në dorë depërton nëpër fshatin e pushtuar nga soldateska gjermane, arrin deri te burimet e fshatit, ku detyrohet të pranojë luftë të pabarabartë me nazistët gjerman. Ra i plagosur për vdekje te burimet e fshatit po atë ditë. Kësisoj, gjermanë do ta mbajnë te rrethuar Ladorishtin duke e terrorizuar dhe masakruar fshatarët gjatë gjithë ditës deri në mbrëmje, kur edhe do të tërhiqen për në Strugë duke lënë fshatin e djegur dhe të masakruar. Ata që shpëtuan të tmerruar me atë që panë e që përjetuan do të largohen në mbrëmje dhe do të strehohen për disa kohë nëpër fshatrat e Librazhdit dhe Pogradecit. Kurse një pjesë tjetër do të futen nëpër shtëpitë gjysmë të djegura e të shkatërruara, duke pritur se ç'do të ndodhë në orët që do të vinin. Shumë kohë do t'i duhen Ladorishtit për t'i shëruar plagët. Në shenjë nderimi dhe zie për viktimat e rënë, gjatë një viti edhe dasmat në Ladorisht do të bëhen pa muzikë dhe aheng. Për viktimat e Vakçares poeti Lebit Murtishi i frymëzuar nga kjo ngjarje shkroi këtë poezi nga e cila do veçoja dy strofa me sa vijojnë;

LADORISHT

Nuk re poshtë, sot as dje,
Evropa ta mësoi emrin,
emblemë epirote je,
binjak linde me liqenin.

Rrufeja godet shtatlartët
thoshte moti një urti,
Ladorisht i gëzofsh plagët,
se vet je një Shqipëri.

Në vitin 1952, shoqata e veteranëve të luftës dhe bashkesia lokale e fshatit në përkujtim të viktimave të terrorit nazist do t'i ngrejnë një lapidar në Vakçare. Me vendosjen e pushtetit të ri jugosllav e ardhmja nuk dukesh shumë shpresëdhënëse. Përvojat e hidhura nga regjimet e kaluara ku tri herë Ladorishti ishte djegur dhe masakruar, kishin vërtetuar për këtë mosbesim. Sistemi i atëhershëm titist do ta ketë në shënjestër dhe në mbikqyrje te përherëshme Ladorishtin, për vetë faktin se kjo vatër e zjarrtë e atdhetarizmit shqiptar do të shëndrrohet më vonë një bazë e fuqishme dhe mbështetëse e lëvizjes për çlirim dhe bashkim kombëtar. Kështuqë, edhe në kohën e të ashtuquajturës demokraci maqedone, më 15 qershor të vitit 1992, Ladorishtit ja mësyen qindra policë maqedonë të armatosur me autoblinda dhe mjete të tjera luftarake. E rrethojnë dhe me këtë rast i keqtrajtohen brutalisht shumë familje.
Atë ditë shumë shtëpi u bastisën dhe disa veprimtarë të çështjes kombëtare arrestohen dhe dënohen me vite të ndryshme burgimi. I tërë ky akt ndëshkues represiv dhe antishqiptar i autoriteteve maqedone u bë me pretekst për gjoja të kërkimit të armëmbajtjeve pa leje. Mos vallë ishte ky një paralajmërim i një Brodeci të ardhshëm që do të ndodhte më vonë!Jo vetëm kaq, ata kishin nuhatur praninë e lëvizjes ilegale këtu. Vetëm disa javë para këtij shtetrrethimi Ladorishti ka patur nderin të ketë për ligjërues që të kuvendojë në odat e tij për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare, vet komandantin legjendar të UÇK-së Adem Jasharin. Pa u larguar shumë nga tema mund të konstatojmë se këtë vit jubilar Ladorishti përkujton 65-vjetorin e masakrës se 28 tetorit të 1944, me krenari dhe dinjitet se kujtesa për të rënët në Vakçare nuk është shuar, përkundrazi është akoma më shumë e pranishme në mëndjet e tyre si pjesë e pandashme të së kaluarës jo shumë të largët të këtij fshati. Është në nderin e nxënësve dhe studentëve,mësuesve e veteranëve që përvjetorë si ky, të organizojnë evenimentet e rastit dhe t'i perkujtojnë këta viktima duke bërë homazhe ashtu siç ka ndodhur edhe me përvjetorët e kaluar.

----------


## Modesti

*Pseudorealiteti zhgënjyes*

21/10/2009 08:09:00


Isa BEQIRI

Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, kohë pas kohe po përjetojnë edhe sprovat e para të dëshmimit të vetvetes në shumë fusha (e sidomos në fushën e intelegjencës). Duke u mbështetur në fjalën popullore "Ra ky mort e u pamë", mund të konkludohet se vërtetë kjo Enciklopedia sikur na i ka çelë sytë. "Ushqimi shije më të mirë ka kur zihet mire", e ndoshta edhe kjo zierje e përzierje që na e bëri ky Ristoja na ka zgjuar nga agonia e pritjes që të na mbrojnë të tjerët. Sikur në 2001 dëshmuam që ne jemi të zot të vetvetes, por ja që paska nevojë që dikush të na e përkujtojë se me kë jemi duke bashkëjetuar në këtë nënqiell të "mjegulluar". "Për inatë të nuses më vdektë djali", është edhe kjo frazë që shpesh dëgjohet, dhe sikur ky Ristoja po e vërteton që për inat të shqiptarëve don ta humb shtetin, por sikur ka harruar se nuk është veç i tiji dhe se këtu hise ka edhe dikush tjetër. E njohim mirëfilli se kush është Ristoja dhe të tillët si ai. E dimë mirë se çka mund të presim nga soji i tillë. Dimë si të mbrohemi nga ta, ashtu siç ditëm në vitin 2001 me të gjithë mjetet e lejuar ndërkombëtarisht. Ua dimë ilaçin e sëmundjes së tyre, se na e kanë çarë kokën me këto piskama vite e vite me radhë. E dimë edhe atë se këtyre përçyrrësve shpesh herë të tjerët ua fshijnë hundët e gërditshme  vëllezërit, por sikur kohëve të fundit edhe atyre u kanë dalë duarsh. Ata në kohë të integrimeve janë duke u sjellë si "p. në tyrçi" thotë populli e nuk janë duke ditur kah tia mbajnë. Lidershipi shqiptar në Maqedoni, me siguri, është i vetmi faktorë që është duke ua kuptuar hallin (vërtetë është vështirë për dikë që nuk e din se kush është, çka është, nga ka ardhur dhe kah po shkon). Atyrë "shnet tu thuash, plaç u duket". Dhe ne me të vërtetë kemi ra në hall me ta. Tu thuash "sllav" të mbesin në qafë se ne jemi këtu që nga antika  tonë, tu thuash antik, edhe kjo nuk u shkoka për shtati se Ristoja i Enciklopedisë nuk po e pranuaka një gjë të tillë. E kësaj punë vërtetë i thonë: "Hip se të vrava, zbrit se të vrava". Jo vetëm ne, por edhe Evropa e bota ka rënë në hall me këta bashkshtetasit tanë. Në kohën kur faktorët relevantë ndërkombëtar ua hapin dyert për integrime euro  atlantike, ata hapin tema të pa nevojshme dhe bëhen pengesë kryesore e integrimit të vendit në asociacionet relevante euro  atlantike.

Ti lëmë këta e ti kthehemi vetes, pra të kthehemi aty ku filluam. Gjithmonë me ëndje, si pjesë e një tërësie të ndarë e të shkapërderdhur, i dëgjonim këshillat nga vendi ynë amë, se dorën në zemër sa herë na kanë bë "hajr" thotë populli. Këshillat e tyrë bënë që ne ta kuptojmë rrugën e drejtë të ndërtimit të aleancave me partnerë të duhur dhe lëvizjet të bëhen në vendin dhe kohën që e "hanë" koha dhe rrethanat.

Por, ja që nuk na del gjithëherë "hesapi drejt", sepse vendi amë akoma po ushqyeka njerëz që ta "hanë bukën e ta thyejnë kupën". Vërtetë për tu çuditur!!! A thua komercializmi po i then kriteret e ndershmërisë dhe relevancës?! Apo, sot gjithkujt nëpërmjet lidhjeve miqësore i mundësohet që të shesë pallavra në korriz të vëllezërve, edhe nëse ato pallavra janë në dëm kolektiv të kombit tone???

Të gjithë shqiptarët, pa marrë parasyshë se ku frymojnë, me dashamirësi dhe optimizëm e pritën unifikimin e reagimeve për një të zezë që u munduan të na e bëjnë të tjerët, dhe kur menduam se gjithçka do të shkojë për së mbari, del dikush dhe të kthen dhjetra hapa prapa. Me një fjalë "ta prish ditën që në mëngjes".

Kurrë gjatë historisë shqiptarët nuk kanë pasur problem me divergjencat dhe lloj  llojshmëritë e besimeve fetarë ndërmjet veti. Bile ne këtë e kemi llogaritur pasuri tonën kombëtare. Njeriu madhështinë e vet e tregon kur e pranon mendimin dhe veprimin ndryshe. Dhe shqiptarët vërtetë kanë qenë bajraktar në këtë drejtim.

Kurrë ne nuk na ka penguar se si falet dhe lutet një bashkëkombas yni. Kurrë nuk ka qenë relevante për ne se nga drejtohet ai (edhe pse kjo e ka peshën dhe rëndësinë e vet). Dhe me këtë unifikim që ka qenë i pranishëm në masë të madhe në mesin tonë, ne kemi mundur tu dalim përballë sfidave të kohës dhe sulmeve të armiqve.

Por, fatkeqësisht kjo nuk paska vlerë dhe relevancë për të gjithë. Akoma në mesin tonë paska aso të tipit Maks Velo të cilit i pengon gjithçka që nuk i shkon atij për shtati. Pa fije turpi dhe në mënyrë të paskrupullt, publikisht në debat të hapur, në një nga mediat relevante dhe me peshë mbarëkombëtare shprehu një islamofobi dhe radikalizëm të skajshëm anti pjesës më të madhe të kombit shqiptar (ngase vërtetë nuk kam të dhëna cilës etni i takon ai, mos vallë është pjesë e ndonjë neo minoriteti që po mbijnë si këpurdhat pas shiut?!), që vërtetë të bënë të gërditesh dhe të ndjeshë neveri. Antipatia e tij sikur i ngjante një racizmi të pa krahasueshëm, në kuptim që të gjithë që nuk i takojnë llojit tim duhet shfaruar nga faqja e dheut. Nuk e di prej nga ishte grumbulluar në të i gjithë ai mllef ndaj shqiptarëve myslimanë.

Nuk më çuditi edhe aq shumë mënyra e tillë e reagimit, ngase nuk mund të presësh më shumë nga një person i tillë i retarduar i cili vite e vite ka kaluar në burgje. Dikujt burgu i bënë mirë, ngase llogaritet si shtëpi përmirësuese, por kjo si duket qenka relevante vetëm për delinkuentët dhe kriminelët e jo edhe për të retarduarit në aspektin intelektual. Mua më çuditi dhe më la të nemitur mënyra e reagimit të një kryetari të një partie që pretendon se është parti relevante dhe me peshë ndër shqiptarët në përgjithësi e në veçanti ndër shqiptarët e Maqedonisë. Ai në atë debat sikur kishte vajtur për ta prezantuar veten e tij, në një pasqyrë tjetër nga ajo që jemi mësuar ne ta shohim këtu, dhe harroi që këtij të retarduari ti përgjigjet me gjuhën dhe argumentet adekuate. Ai edhe këtë moment, që preku thellë ndjenjat e shqiptarëve, jo vetëm këtu tek ne, por edhe në përmasa globale kombëtare, tentoi ta shfrytëzojë për ta etiketuar liderin e partisë më të madhe të shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, Ali Ahmetin. Me atë cinizëm dhe atë zgërdhirje, ai me të vertetë dëshmoi se më së paku meriton të quhet lider i popullit. Si së paku nuk u distancua ashtu siç bëri Artur Zheji, apo ndoshta nuk i dihet, ai këtë do ta shfrytëzojë si një stad të ardhshëm ku mund ti përçajë shqiptarët ashtu siç i përçau që nga fillet e pluralizmit këtu (duke e ndarë PPD  në në 94, duke i quajtur luftëtarët e UÇK së qen të këqinj që ta sjellin ujkun në torishtë, duke e prishur Këshillin Koordinues të shqiptarëve që u formua si mekanizëm për implementim sa më të shpejtë dhe të plotë të Marrëveshjes së Ohrit, etj.).

Këtij Maks Velos do ti themi se shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, po mos ti takonin fesë Islame, sot do ta kishin fatin e njëjtë si rekasit, të cilët pa mëshirshëm u asimiluan dhe u shndërruan në maqedonas, mu ashtu siç tentoi të na quaj ai (pra Maks Velo). Le ta përkujtojë Çamërinë për të cilën akoma derdhin lot e lëshojnë gjëmë shumë vëllezër tanë, të cilët Maks Velo i sheh për ditë dhe më shumë se ne se i ka afër. Le të kujtojë ky zotëri shqiptarët e Prilepit, të Manastirit dhe të Rumelisë lindore se si u asimiluan. Dhe në fund le tia parashtrojë vetës pyetjen a thua pse vetëm kjo pjesë e kombit tonë nuk e përjetoi një gjë të tillë. Nuk e përjetoi zotëri Velo se ishin myslimanë, dhe me tradita kombëtare dhe fetare atyre nuk u lejoheshe të martohen me pjesëtarë të kombeve të tjera, por me fanatizëm më të madh, edhe përkundër presioneve të mëdha ata arritën që ta ruajnë këtë identitet të shtrenjtë kombëtar, të cilën gjë edhe ti sot po mundohesh tua mohosh.

Maks Velo, asnjëherë ti nuk mund ta llogaritësh veten më shqiptar se unë, ngase ty asnjëherë nuk të është kanosur rreziku i shkombëtarizimit dhe tjetërsimit, ti që në fëmijëri ke mësuar në shkolla shqipe, me planprogram të hartuar nga shqiptarët, në frymën kombëtare shqiptare, mbi të cilën ti vjell vrer (se fati yt personal ka ardhur ndesh me të).

Zotëri Velo, unë e kam pasur të ndaluar të mësoj për historinë e kombit tim të dashur Shqiptar, ngase kam qenë i detyruar ta mësoj atë që më servohej nga dashakqinjtë e kombit tim, të cilët edhe sot e kësaj dite mundohen të me etiketojnë si "i ardhuri nga malet", por unë gjithmonë në zemrën time thellë e kam ruajtur periudhën e lavdishme Ilire, thellë në ndërdijen time janë sjellur luftërat e Skëndërbeut, në kokën time të ngulitur gjithnjë e kam pasur periudhën e Rilindjes së ndritshme kombëtare, si rezultat i së cilës u krijua ky shtet amë që e kemi sot, e të cilin ti e shanë dhe hedh vrer mbi të. Zotëri Velo, unë thellë në shpirtin tim ndija dhimbje kur të tillët si ti rrënonin gjithçka në këtë shtet në vitin 1997 dhe identifikoheshin mu si dashakqinjtë e Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve (me tre gishta). Në mënyrë nënçmuese dhe poshtëruese shkileshte dhe digjeshte flamuri kombëtar për të cilin shumë patriotë dhe heronj sakrifikuan jetën dhe gjënë që ky flamur të valojë i lirë. E shumë e shumë të zeza të tjera që ia bëtë Mëmëdheut dhe me të drejtë do të përfundoj: Falë Zotit që nuk janë shqiptarët si ti dhe soji yt dhe do ta vazhdojnë rrugën e vet drejt prosperimit të gjithëmbarshëm, rrugë kjo e trasuar nga të parët, pa pyetur çmendurinë.

LAJM

----------


## Modesti

*Sipas librave të historisë, shqiptarët e Maqedonisë janë inegzistent*

30/10/2009 08:57:00


Qemal HALILI



Duke shfletuar tekstin shkollor Historia për klasat e gjashta të autorëve Millan Boshkoski, Jordan Ilioski dhe Nebi Dervishi hasa në shumë anomali, paradokse, gënjeshtra, shtrembërime, trillime dhe të pavërteta historike. U detyrova ta lexoj tërë librin e historisë dhe askund nuk gjeta asnjë fjali dhe fjalë të vetme për ekzistencën e shqiptarëve në këto troje mijëvjeçare në asnjë periudhë historike, përveçse historisë së Shqipërisë dhe të lë përshtypjen se shqiptarët dhe paraardhësit e tyre kanë ekzistuar vetëm në hapësirën territoriale të shtetit shqiptar. Dhe nxënësit shqiptarë kur do ti mësojnë këto mësime vetvetiu do tu lind pyetja: Po ku jemi na shqiptarët e Maqedonisë? Ku janë dhe kush kanë qenë stërgjyshërit dhe katragjyshërit tanë? Dhe mësuesi i dashur ( nëse e ka lepurin në bark) do tu përgjigjet: -Se di nxënës të dashur, ashtu shkruan në libër dhe ashtu duhet të mësojmë! Ndoshta këtu kam të drejtë, pasi deri më sot skam lexuar asnjë reagim të ndonjë arsimtari apo Shoqatës së historianëve, pedagogëve, etj. Në këtë libër historie glorifikohen ardhacakët sllavë të jugut deri në skajshmëri dhe popullata vendase autoktone nënçmohet dhe injorohet deri në skajshmëri, duke mos përmendur asnjë fis Ilir, kur botërisht dihet se në territoret e shtetit të Maqedonisë së sotme kanë jetuar disa dhjetëra fise Ilire dhe më kryesorët kanë qenë Dardanët dhe kryeqendra e Dardanisë së lashtë ka qenë Shkupi. (Është interesant të theksohet se këtë të vërtetë të pakontestueshme në një debat televiziv para disa muajsh e ka pohuar publikisht ish kryeministri i Maqedonisë Lupço Georgievski, i cili ndër të tjera tha: "Dihet botërisht se sllavët këtu kanë ardhur në shekullin e gjashtë dhe të shtatë dhe se maqedonasit dhe Maqedonia e sotme ska asnjë lidhje me Maqedoninë antike, bile Shkupi ka qenë kryeqendra e Dardanisë antike).

Absurditeti i këtij teksti mësimor historie që edhe më shtyri që ti shkruaj këto rreshta është njësia mësimore: Qëndrimi i sllavëve ndaj popujve autokton, ku ndër të tjera thuhet: Mbeturina të popullsisë vendase në Ballkan janë vllahët e sotëm. Çfarë çmendurie! Çfarë zbulimi epokal! Lëre që vllahët i quan mbeturina, por vallë vetëm vllahët janë popullsi autoktone në Ballkan?! Po ashtu edhe në njësinë mësimore: Sjellja e sllavëve ndaj banorëve vendas, ndër të tjera thuhet: "Sllavët atdheun e ri e pranuan emrin Maqedoni dhe filluan të quheshin maqedonas. Banorët vendas maqedonas e pranuan gjuhën sllave, e më vonë edhe shkrimin sllav. Banorë të mbetur nga maqedonasit antikë janë vllahët." Cilit ti besoj tani?! Unë sjam historian, por kam lexuar libra dhe vepra historike aq sa kam pasur mundësi dhe një ndër ata libra është Historia e Shqipërisë e shkruar në vitet 1884-1889 nga historiani francez Zhan Klod Faverial, i cili pa asnjë pretendim mendon ndryshe dhe sjell argumente, ku ndër të tjera shkruan: "Shkaku për këtë është se, sipas Strabonit Maqedonasit dhe Shqiptarët e Epirit, përbënin një popull të vetëm. Në të vërtetë, Straboni i Sinopit, i cili duket se ka vizituar këto vende, thotë se :"Shqiptarët dhe Maqedonasit flisnin të njëjtën gjuhë, kishin të njëjtat sjellje në zakonet e tyre, i prisnin flokët në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe, se ata kishin mjaft gjëra të përbashkëta, deri në atë masë, sa janë të shumtë ata që e kuptojnë Maqedoninë deri në Korkyrë (Korfuz)" Gjithashtu po këto fakte i vërteton edhe historiani i famshëm francez Alfonse de Lamartine (1790-1850) për shqiptarët në veprën e tij Historia e Turqisë, 1855 shkruan: " Homeri Akilin e gjeti atje, grekët e gjetën Aleksandrin (e madh), turqit e gjetën Skënderbeun, këta të tre janë të një race, të një gjaku, të një gjeni,".

Shumë historian botëror gadishullin Ballkanik e quajnë Gadishulli Ilirik, ashtu si e quan edhe historiani Zhan Klod Faveirial në librin e përmendur disa dhjetëra herë e përdor termin Gadishulli Ilirik. Pra nënkuptohet se banorët e Gadishullit Ballkanik kanë qenë Ilirët, Epirotët dhe Maqedonët e lashtë, të cilët kanë prejardhje të përbashkët pellazgjike dhe pasardhësit e tyre natyral janë shqiptarët dhe na shqiptarët heshtimMe Aleksandrin e Madh mburren grekët, mburren sllavo maqedonët, po na shqiptarët pse heshtim?! Kur faktet historike janë në favor tonin. Dhe bashkëqytetarët tanë sllavomaqedon edhe sllav, edhe ardhacak nga Karpatet e përvetësojnë emrin e maqedonasve antik, shpallen autokton dhe duke përpiluar përralla historike si me tekste mësimore dhe tash së fundi me shpalljen e Enciklopedisë famëkeqe na zgjuan cazë nga letargjia që të reagojmë për të vërtetën, sepse pseudohistorianët dhe pseudoakademikët e ASHAM-it si interesojnë faktet historike, por në botën e civilizuar, në botën e shkencës së mirëfilltë ska vend për gënjeshtra, për trillime djallëzore, andaj na shqiptarët duhet të kthjellemi mire dhe të përpilojmë një enciklopedi tonën me faktografi. Vetëm me angazhim dhe punë sot kur janë të gjitha mundësitë për të mbledhur fakte nga mijëra e mijëra burime shkencore mund ta mposhtim gënjeshtrën dhe hipokrizinë e ASHAMIT dhe pseudointelektualëve sllavomaqedon.Dhe nuk duhet të lejojmë që fëmijët tanë të ndoten me të pavërteta historike, nuk duhet të lejojmë që shqiptarët të bëhen bashkautorë të teksteve mësimore ku paraqitemi ardhacak në trojet tona mijëvjeçare.

Në bisedë me arsimtarët e historisë kuptova se edhe në librat e historisë të klasave të V-ta,VII-ta dhe VIII-ta është i njëjti fenomen, ku shqiptarëve u injorohet tërësisht e kaluara dhe e tashmja. Shkurt shqiptarët sekzistojnë fare në këto hapësira dhe në këtë shtet. Me që edhe nxënësit maqedonas mësojnë nga i njëjti program dhe tekste mësimore, qartë duken qëllimet raciste dhe fashizoide të historianëve maqedon, nëntokës maqedono-serbo-bullgaro-ruso-sllave me mbështetje meskine të gjithë qeverive të deritanishme.

Dhe pyes përfaqësuesin e OSBE, Volebek, i cili me Projektin e tij, vallë si do ta implementoj bashkëjetesën, kur sipas Programeve të MASH për tekste mësimore, shqiptarët janë inekzistent në hapësirë dhe kohë, thjeshtë janë fantazma që sorollaten lartë e poshtë nëpër labirintet e të ashtuquajturës "Oazë e paqes".

----------


## Modesti

*Sduhet ndërruar uniformat, por ushtarët*

02/11/2009 08:58:00


Kim MEHMETI

Nëse e krahasoni numrin e disa mijë të punësuarve maqedonas në administratën shtetërore gjatë dy viteve të fundit me qindra të punësuarve shqiptarë nëpër institucionet shtetërore gjatë të njëjtës periudhë, nuk keni si mos e pyesni veten: vallë Marrëveshja e Ohrit kishte për qëllim përfaqësimin e barabartë të maqedonasve etnik në administratën shtetërore, apo të shqiptarëve. Nëse i krahasoni mjetet të cilat Maqedonia i harxhon për kulturën e etnitetit maqedonas me ato të paktat që ky shtet i financon për afirmimin e vlerave kulturore të etnive tjera që jetojnë në Maqedoni, do keni përshtypjen se Marrëveshja e Ohrit ka pasur për qëllim favorizimin e vlerave të popullit maqedonas, do mendoni se ky popull, e jo etnitë tjera, në të kaluarën ka qenë i diskriminuar.

Nëse do i vlerësonit marrëdhëniet gjuhësore në Maqedoni nëpërmjet vendimit të qeverisë së Gruevskit që nga viti i ardhshëm nxënësit shqiptarë të mësojnë gjuhën maqedonase që nga klasa e parë, do keni përshtypjen e gabuar se shqiptarët janë ata që nuk e njohin gjuhën e mjedisit ku jetojnë, e jo maqedonasit etnik. Pra, do mendoni se Marrëveshja e Ohrit ka pasur për qëllimi avancimin e përdorimit të gjuhës maqedonase dhe zyrtarizimin e sajë në mbarë shtetin, e jo të gjuhës shqipe. Dhe nuk është e mundur të mos pyesni veten: vallë rinia shqiptare i morri armët në dorë në vitin 2001 që të barazonte gjuhën maqedonase me shqipen, që të forconte pozitën e partisë maqedonas në pushtet, apo që shqiptarët të bëheshin bashkëdrejtues të shtetit dhe Maqedonia të fliste edhe shqip.

Nëse do e merrni lapsin e do kompletoni listën e shqiptarëve që marrin nga katër paga mujore nëpër institucionet e ndryshme shtetërore, pra nëse do barazoni shumën e parave që ky shtet harxhon për "këshilltarët" shqiptarë, me sasinë e parave që harxhohen për "ekspertët" maqedonas që ushqehen nga grazhdi i shtetit duke mos punuar asgjë, do konstatoni se dallim është aq i madh sa ato mjete do mjaftonin të merrnin pension të gjithë ish luftëtarët e UÇK-së. Dhe pasi ta konstatoni këtë, medoemos do ju ngjallet pyetja: pse partitë shqiptarët lejuan jetë të begatë për një klasë "parazitësh" maqedonas e nuk e bënë të njëjtën për ato pak vlera që kanë shqiptarët e Maqedonisë. Pra, nuk do mund ti ikni pyetjes mos vallë Marrëveshja e Ohrit ka ndonjë paragraf ku thuhet se shteti duhet të sigurojë ekzistencë sa më të mirë për akademikët antishqiptar, se duhet lënë në rrugë intelektualët shqiptarë të cilëve sot, njësoj si edhe dje, nuk u mbetet rrugë tjetër përpos, o të bëhen shërbëtorë të partive, o të vdesin nga uria.

Nëse do bëni një shëtitje turistike nëpër Maqedoni, do shihni diçka që mbase nuk e shohin pushtetarët shqiptarë: sa shumë investohet në Maqedoninë Lindore dhe sa pakë ndërtohen rrugë, shkolla, ura... nëpër vendbanimet shqiptare. Pra duke bredhur nëpër Maqedoni, do u ngjallet përshtypjen se mbase Gruevski dinë diçka që nuk e dinë pushtetarët shqiptarë, se ai ngutshëm grabitë fondet e shtetit për zhvillimin e pjesës maqedonase, thuajse bëhet gati që atë një ditë ta ndajë nga pjesa e pazhvilluar shqiptare. Andaj është e pamundur të mos përballeni me pyetjen: vallë këta pushtetarët tanë nuk e shohin se për një shkollë të ndërtuar në ndonjë fshat shqiptarë, Gruevski i ndërton dy godina shkollore në ndonjë vendbanim maqedonas, se pas hapjes së një fakulteti në gjuhën shqipe, VMRO-DPMNE-ja jep në përdorim tre fakultete në gjuhën maqedonase. Pra, nuk ka si mos e pyesësh veten se vallë të rinjtë shqiptarë morën armët në dorë që të avanconin arsimimin në gjuhën shqipe, apo atë në gjuhën maqedonase?

Nëse i dëgjoni me kujdes sukseset e BDI-së të arritur gjatë periudhës 2002-2006, suksese që shpeshherë i numëron Ali Ahmeti në paraqitjet publike, edhe atë duke filluar nga përmendorja e Skënderbeut në Shkup e deri te decentralizimi i shtetit dhe Muzeu i Lirës, do vëreni diçka të pamohueshme: të gjitha përmendoret që ngritën shqiptarët i financoi vetë ky popull, e të gjitha përmendoret që i ka porositur Gruevski, janë financuar nga buxheti i shtetit. Pra, kur dëgjoni Ali Ahmetin si e përsërit kremtimin e përvjetorëve të Kongresit të Alfabetit me paratë e shtetit, nuk keni si mos e shtroni pyetjen: vallë me disa dhjetëra mijë euro të investuara për këto kremte ai donë ta lavdëroj shtetin që ka harxhuar dhjetëra miliona euro edhe të shqiptarëve për përmendoret e Gruevskit dhe kremtet e tij të përjavshme? Vallë me këtë Ali Ahmeti donë të thotë se për kulturën shqiptare në Maqedoni mjafton të harxhohet aq sa harxhon Gruevski për darka e dreka, vallë me këto të dhëna Ahmeti donë të na bindë se kështu ndërtohet shteti multietnik?

Nëse merrni lapsin dhe bëni llogaritë sa Gruevski investon nëpër mediat në gjuhën maqedonas në formë reklamash, sa para të shtetit harxhon kjo qeveri për prezantimin mediatik të pushtetarëve të VMRO-DPMNE-së, do vëreni se qeveria harxhon më shumë para për "latasët" e saj se sa për të gjitha institucionet kulturore të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë. Dhe pas këtij konstatimi, nuk ka si mos e pyetni veten: vallë këta pushtetarët tanë nuk dinë ta përdorin digitronin dhe të caktojnë se sa është 30 për qindëshi i buxhetit shtetëror e Gruevskit ti tregojnë sa harxhon edhe paratë që nuk i takojnë vetëm atij.

Pra nëse merrni lapsin dhe shënoni emrat e shqiptarëve të punësuar gjatë dy vitet të fundit në administratën e shtetit dhe i krahasoni me mbi gjashtë mijë të punësuarit maqedonas, nëse krahasoni shumën e parave të harxhuara për kulturën, gjuhën, historinë dhe traditën maqedonase me mjetet financiare që janë dhënë për afirmimin e vlerave të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, nëse krahasoni investimet që bëhen në vendbanimet maqedonase me ato që investohen nëpër komunat ku banojnë shqiptarët, nëse shihni se sa maqedonas etnik paguhen nga shteti si "këshilltarë" të ndryshëm përballë dhjetëra shqiptarëve që marrin nga tri-katër paga mujore si të dashurit e partisë shqiptare në pushtet, nëse....., nëse...., nuk ka si mos konstatoni se nga Marrëveshja e Ohrit dobi më të madhe kanë maqedonasit etnik. Dhe nuk ka si mos e pyetni veten se vallë konflikti i 2001 dhe kjo Marrëveshje kishin për qëllim avancimin e të drejtave të shqiptarëve, apo të maqedonasve etnik. Dhe pasi ti shtroni këto pyetje do e kuptoni pse Ali Ahemti është ai që gjithmonë pret ta pranojë Gruveski në takim, e kurrë nuk ndodh e kundërta.

Nuk ka dyshim se nëse filloni të merreni me krahasimet e lartpërmendura, nuk ka si mos vini në përfundim se politikanët e këtushëm shqiptarë nuk e kanë kuptuar se të marrësh atë që të takon, më parë duhet ti tregosh tjetrit se çka është e jotja. Pra, që të marrësh tënden, duhet më parë të dëshmosh vetveten si pronar që dinë ta mbrojë të veten. Nëse nuk dinë ta bësh këtë, do të ndodhin "enciklopeditë" e do presësh që Gruevski të të caktojë takim ku do të shpjegojë se gabimisht ka madhëruar projektin i cili vetëm e "institucionalizon" urrejtjes e tij ndaj shqiptarëve. E me çka shqiptarët e këtushëm do i përballësh me mjerimin e tyre politik dhe me pamundësinë që të veprojnë sipas parimit: kur ke ushtri e cila i humbë të gjitha betejat, mos u merr me ndryshimin e uniformave, por me ndërrimin e ushtarëve.

----------


## STUDENTI USHT

eshte nje pyetje e cila ne vete ngerthen shum pergjigje por vetem njera eshte e vertet e cka do te thot se ne jemi shqiptar po pse po mundohemi ta cveshim petkun e shqiptaris e jo te mburremi me at qka jemi.                                                
eshte me se e vertet se jemi shqiptar dhe se ne kto troje datojm shum me heret se te ishin maqedonasit po ku jan ata historianet tan qe heshtin dhe nuk ngren ze kunder kesaj padrejtesie po ku jan ata politikanet tane te ci;et mburren me ate se jan shqiptar dhe mashtyrojn popullin e mjer me mashtrimet e tyre klasike ku eshte i madhi si quhet Ali ahmeti i cili shitej patiot luftonte per popullin shqiptar e tash eshte futur ne rrugen epolitikes se felliqur dhe po mburet me ate se po ban marveshje me vmrn e cila ashte nje produkt i uidbes dhe se piksinim e ka shkatrrimin e shqiptareve po ku jan ata politikanet tjere te cilet po ne ket menyr shiten patriot te kombit shqiptar nje fjale e urte thot se trim asht ai qe qet pushk per vatan e jo ai qe qet pushk per te mar hakun e vellait .
te gjitha keto u harruan na u be nje fyrje ne sy dhe nuk po mund ta kuptojm kush na e beri shqiptaret e shitur apo maqedonasit nuk po mund te kuptojm ende se kush eshte trathtari nuk po mund te dime se nga ksuh te mrohemi nga shqoiptaret apo nga maqedonasit nuk po e njohim armikun .
pse nuk ngriten ne kemb patriotet e vertet qe i mbrojn interesat e shqipetareve interesat e kombit po me ket po tregojm se nuk po egostojn patriotet nuk po egzistojn forcat mbrojtese intelektuale te kombit shqiptar .te gjith kemi nje flamur te gjith kemi nje shqiponj pse nuk po mund te themi si i madhy yn PASHKO VASA  mos shikoni kisha e xhamia se fe e shqiptarit eshte  shqiptaria jemi ne te njejten gjendje ku jan forcat e reja pse po heshtim ku jemi ne rinia spe poo asimilohemi dit e me teper .
pse po na ndodhin kto fyerje te poshtera te cilat po na iritojn po spo i kushtojm rendesi ku kjo eshte qeshtje e rendesishme per xhdo njeri qe e ndjen veten te pakten shqiptar 

         O VLLEZER E MOTRA NE JEMI SHQIPTAR  


ne kemi histori ne kemi te kaluar ne kemi identitet ne kemi bagazh te madh te njerezve te medhej po ku jemi ne pse spo behemi edhe me te medhej se ata ju ftoj ne bashkim komtar ju ftoj qe te mbroj idenititetin e kombit shqipetar ju bej thirrje edhe vellezerve dhe motrave kosovar se edhe ata jan nje gjak nje emer nje komb sikur ne jan shqiptar ore mos te kerkjn identitet tjeter sepse e kan identitetin e tyre jane shqiptar herdo kur do jemi SHQIPERIA E MADHE  edhe ne qofte nuk ddo mundemi me teritor po me zemer o shqipetar te zgjohemi nga gjumi e kemi amanet nga te medhejt e kemi amanet nga shqipetaret ndaj shqipetareve ndaj atetheut .  kerkoj falje per ndonje gabim teknik

----------


## Modesti

*Si heronj mbi gomar*

21/12/2009 08:35:00


Kim MEHMETI



Nga konflikti i 2001, shqiptarët e Maqedonisë trashëguan Marrëveshjen e Ohrit dhe partinë e  re të Ali Ahmetit, BDI-në. Parti e cila, sot kur do e lexoni këtë tekst, do mbajë kongresin e sajë të dytë.  E para, pra Marrëveshja e Ohrit, për shqiptarët e këtushëm kishte domethënien e shpresës së madhe se më në fund ishte gjetur ilaçi që do shëronte sëmundjen  kronike të  mosmarrëveshjeve shqiptaro-maqedonase, sëmundje nga e cila Maqedonia lëngonte një dekadë me radhë. Trashëgimia e dytë e paskonfliktit, apo BDI-ja, shihej si mundësi e gjatëpritur për të ndërtuar një parti që do ua kthente shqiptarëve të këtushëm dinjitetit e humbur politikë përballë oponentëve të etnitetit maqedonas. Dhe krahas dëshmisë se shqiptarët nuk do shiteshin për një kolltuk qeveritar si ata të PPD-së dhe PDSH-së, BDI-ja duhej të ishte edhe garant i realizimin të Marrëveshjes së Ohrit. 


    Duke i ndjerë si të tilla, si të lindura nga e njëjta nënë  nga konflikti i 2001  shqiptarët e këtushëm nuk kishin asnjë arsye pse mos ia besonin Ali Ahmetit realizimin e Marrëveshjes së Ohrit. Dhe kështu, në zgjedhjet parlamentare të 2002, ai morri besimin e popullit dhe fatin e partisë së vet e lidhi në nyje me realizimin e kësaj Marrëveshjeje. Me çka, BDI-ja hyri në kabinetet qeveritare ende e pakonsoliduar, pa mbajtur as kongresin e sajë të parë, ashtu siç u ka hije partive revolucionare që kanë  dy shtylla që i mbajnë në këmbë - aurën e kryetarit dhe të kaluarën e famshme të ish UÇK-së.


    Në fillimet e bashkëqeverisjes së parë të BDI-së me aleatët e saj maqedonas, kjo parti, sadopak  u tregua e hapur për të gjithë ata që mendonin se mund të jepnin kontributin e vet për ti çuar përpara të drejtat e shqiptarëve. Por ndoshta, nga dyert e hapura partiake të BDI-së, brenda saj hyri edhe hija e frikës, që i trishtoi disa komandantë të ish UÇK-së se dikush do ua zinte kolltukët qeveritare dhe të mpirë nga ky trishtim, ata e shpalosën sekretin se kishin themeluar parti për vete, e jo për popullin. Me çka, rrjedhat në këtë parti morën kahe tjetër nga ajo që e priste populli: BDI-ja u bë thuajse e njëjtë si PPD-ja dhe PDSH-ja, të cilat i detronizoi konflikti i 2001. Pra, BDI-ja u bë parti që realizonte ambiciet e vonuara të atyre që dinin si të sundojnë me popullin që e çliruan, por që nuk kishin lidhje si drejtohet shteti, si zhvillohen betejat politike. Kështu që, nëse PPD-ja e dikurshme nuk ishte as e mira e shqiptarëve, as e keqja e maqedonasve, nëse kryesuesit e PDSH-së shqiptarët e këtushëm i shndërruan në argatë të punësuar në partinë e tyre private, atëherë BDI-ja i bëri shqiptarët pengë të  frustracioneve etnike të Gruevskit dhe të bashkëmendimtarëve të tij.


     Duke e mbyllur partinë gjithnjë e më shumë dhe duke e barazuar të mirën e popullit me mirëqenien e atyre që dinin të thonë le të bëhet siç thotë kryetari, nuk vonoi shumë dhe Ali Ahmeti  e pa se me integrimin e shqiptarëve nuk i shkonte puna ashtu siç e kishte paramenduar. Pra, duke u përballur me mosrealizimin e Marrëveshjes së Ohrit, nga integrues i shqiptarëve brenda shtetit ku jetonin, Ali Ahmeti u shpall integrues i Maqedonisë në institucionet euroatlantike. Pra, duke e parë se Maqedonia më parë mund të bëhej anëtare e BE-së dhe e NATO-së, se sa shtet i pranueshme edhe për shqiptarët, BDI-ja thuajse heshturazi pranoi se Marrëveshja e Ohrit  kishte vdekur dhe se partitë shqiptare edhe një herë e kishin humbur betejën përballë partnerët të tyre maqedonas. Gjë që shqiptarët e këtushëm e përjetuan si dështim të madh kolektiv, si dëshmi se ky shtet gjithmonë gjente ilaçin e duhur, me të cilin ilaç, nga një politikan shqiptarë përplot me patriotizëm, bënte një pushtetarë të heshtur që do kënaqej me të mirat që ia ofronte punëdhënësi maqedonas. Pra, Maqedonia edhe më tej vazhdoi ti ndërtojë marrëdhëniet shqiptaro- maqedonase mbi parimin se të drejtat e shqiptarëve të këtushëm, kanë çmim të barabartë me përfitimin personal të pushtetarëve shqiptarë. E BDI-ja vazhdoi të mbajë llogari që të mos e hidhërojë Gruevskin e dhënë pas ndërtimit të kishave dhe ngritjeve të përmendoreve, duke mos e interesuar fare  se çka mendonte populli për rolin e saj të vasalit në qeverinë e VMRO-DPMNE-së.  


    Se Marrëveshja e Ohrit mbeti letër ku u varrosën shpresat shqiptare, dëshmon e vërteta se edhe tetë vite pas nënshkrimit të saj, sa u përket të drejtave kolektive të shqiptarëve të këtushëm, ato janë thuajse aty ku ishin para konfliktit të 2001. Pra, shqiptarët e këtushëm ende merren, për shembull, me zyrtarizimin e gjuhës shqipe. Kur jemi te gjuha shqipe dhe te dëshmitë se deri ku ka arritur zyrtarizimi i saj, mjafton të veçohet vetëm një shembull shumë domethënës: në Fakultetin Filologjik të Shkupit, pranë katedrës së Albanologjisë, kandidati shqiptarë, përpara ligjëruesve gjithashtu shqiptarë, temën e doktoraturës për ndonjë krijues shqiptar, e mbron në gjuhën maqedonase!? Apo, së shpejti, të gjithë filloristët shqiptarë, do e mësojnë gjuhën maqedonase që nga klasa e parë, gjë të cilën nuk do e bëjnë moshatarët e tyre maqedonas me gjuhën shqipe.


    E në ndërkohë, shtatë vite pas themelimit të saj, BDI-ja do e mbajë Kongresin e Dytë.  Domethënë, për dallim nga Marrëveshja e Ohrit të cilën Gruevski qëmoti e varrosi, BDI-ja vazhdon të gjallërojë. Por, BDI-ja e sotme nuk është as ajo e dikurshmja që u jepte shpresë shqiptarëve se do i zgjidhte çështjet për të cilat të rinjtë shqiptarë morën armët në duar, as ajo që do dëshmonte se shqiptarët e këtushëm dinë të ndërtojnë parti të qenë.  BDI-ja e sotme është pronë e kryesuesve të saj, i ngjanë një shoqate aksionarësh, ku  dominojnë aksionet e ish komandantëve, por nga e cila panë dobi edhe ish politikanët që i shëtitën të gjitha partitë, e në të vërtetë gjithmonë kishin vetëm librezën partiake të KFR-së (Kah Frynë Era). Pra, BDI-ja mbeti pa portret të qartë politikë, andaj as nga  Kongresi i saj i Dytë nuk duhet pritur asgjë të veçantë, përpos  vërtetimin e certifikatave të aksionarëve të saj. Apo thënë ndryshe,  Kongresi i Dytë i BDI-së do dëshmojë se këtë parti e mbajnë në këmbë dy shtyllat e sajë: Kryetari emblematik dhe grupi i atyre që vlerë të vetmen kanë thënien le të bëhet siç thotë Kryetari. Andaj, lirisht mund të thuhet se nëse BDI-së ia nxjerrë Ali Ahmetin, nga kjo parti mbetet vetëm kujtimi i largët për kohët kur shqiptarët e këtushëm shpresonin se mund të ndërtojnë parti, e cila nuk do varet vetëm nga vullneti i babës, por edhe nga kërkesat e fëmijëve që kompletojnë familjen.


Nuk ka dyshim se Ali Ahmeti e dinë se partia e tij sot ushqehet vetëm me të kaluarën e tij dhe të ish UÇK-së. Njësoj siç e dinë se kur e bie partinë në shkallën që të varet nga vullneti i një njeriu dhe vetëm nga e kaluara, atëherë ajo nuk ka ardhmëri. Andaj, ai sot është i detyruar ta mbajë gjallë BDI-në ashtu siç e mbante  gjallë dikur Titoja partinë e tij komuniste: sa herë që fraksionet e ndryshme ia rrezikonin Lidhjen Komuniste, ai e zgjeronte presidiumin e partisë dhe aty i kooptonte të gjithë të pakënaqurit. Kështu që, nga Kongresi i Dytë i BDI-së duhet pritur vetëm shtimin e numrit të nënkryetarëve të ri  dhe theksimin e lidhshmërisë së fatit të kësaj partie me  anëtarësimit e Maqedonisë në NATO dhe BE. Me çka do shihet qartë se BDI-ja bëhet gjithnjë e më e largët për shqiptarët e këtushëm, e gjithnjë e më e afërt me Gruevskin. Pra, do shihet qartë se qëmoti ka vdekur ëndrra shqiptare se partia e dalë nga ish UÇK-ja, do dijë ti del zot fëmijës së dytë më shpresëdhënës të lindur nga konflikti i 2001  Marrëveshjes së Ohrit.

Pra, nga Kongresi i Dytë i BDI-së, duhet pritur shumë fjalime për angazhimin e kësaj partie që Maqedonia të shkojë rrugës së integrimeve euroatlantike, e pakë fjalë që do tregonin çka bëri kjo parti për shqiptarët dhe kush e mbylli rrugën për integrimin e shqiptarëve në shtetin ku ata jetojnë. Fjalime që do shpalosin një të vërtetë dështuese për BDI-në: se kjo parti është paralizuar nga pritja që Maqedonia të hyjë në BE dhe NATO, e që pastaj të tregojë se çka do bëjmë me përmendoret e Gruevskit. Shkaku i kësaj pritjeje, mbase Ali Ahmeti edhe nuk bënë asgjë tjetër përpos që i zbaton këshillat e perëndimorëve. Nuk ka dyshim se ai mirë bënë që i dëgjon ata që vendosin për fatin e popujve të vegjël, por  dikush duhet ti tregojë se, kur e lidh kalin aty ku të thotë pronari, duhet paraprakisht ta vlerësosh a ka mjaftë kullosë përreth, që kali të mos cofë nga urtia përderisa e mbanë lidhur në të njëjtin vend.  Pra, dikush duhet ti tregojë Ali Ahmetit se partia e tij është katandisur rrugës që dikur e ecën PPD-ja dhe PDSH-ja, e udhëheqësit e

----------


## TetovaMas

Ky fare Ali Ahmeti as qe merriton te flitet per te . Ali Ahmeti luajti rol shume pozitiv per rruatjen e maqedonise artificiale . Ali Ahmeti ,me grupin e tije "kacak parti aktualishte mbetet si nje hero sllavo-maqedon qe munde te barazohet me Goce Delcevin.

----------


## Faik

*Gropë e thellë dhe e ngushtë*

Kim MEHMETI

Maqedonia mbetet vend ku ndërtohet e kaluara e popullit maqedonas dhe gropë e thellë dhe e ngushtë ku ngulfaten qytetarët e saj, e veçanërisht shqiptarët e këtushëm. Si e tillë, Maqedonia gjithnjë e më shumë i ngjan një stacioni ku të rinjtë shqiptarë presin autobusin e ikjes së tyre drejtë kryeqendrave të perëndimit. E në ndërkohë, Shkupin vazhdojnë ta vizitojnë kryeministra dhe ministra evropian, e të cilët duan të shohin se çka i mundon shqiptarët e këtij shteti. Dhe jo vetëm aq, por ata ua rikujtojnë qeveritarëve të këtushëm shqiptarë se ku ndodhet Likova nga u ikin votuesit, se ku ndodhen vendbanimet që në vitin 2001 mbajtën mbi shpinë barrën më të rëndë të konfliktit. Pra, ke përshtypjen se të huajt vijnë në Shkup vetëm sa t’u tregojnë politikanëve të këtushëm shqiptarë se realiteti në të cilin jeton populli i tyre, është krejt ndryshe nga ai që e jetojnë një grusht të zgjedhurish të partisë shqiptare në pushtet, e të cilët marrin paga të majme si vasal të Gruevskit.

    Dhe përderisa perëndimorët kërkojnë nga Maqedonia të ndërmerr masa për parandalimin e numrit të azilkërkuesve shqiptarë që i vërshojnë shtet e tyre - e me çka mundë të dëmtohet procesi i liberalizimit të vizave për Shqipërinë e Kosovën - në qendër të Shkupit vazhdon ndërtimi i përmendoreve të Gruevskit, e për të cilat do harxhohen më shumë para se që është investuar në të gjitha komunat shqiptare së bashku, gjatë dy dekadave të fundit. Kështu që, është e pamundur të huajt të mos habiten dhe të mos pyesin veten si një popull që ka aq parlamentarë, të cilin e përfaqësojnë në qeveri pesë ministra, ka lejuar të mbetet në pozitën e lypsarit që kërkon lëmoshë nga Gruevski. Dhe  përderisa perëndimorët mundohen të gjejnë lidhje të logjikshme mes projektit “Shkupi 2014” dhe varfërisë së skajshme nëpër komunat shqiptare, Gruveski vazhdon të ngre përmendore të cilat dëshmojnë se, sa më i vogël është ndërtuesi, aq më të larta janë shtatoret e heronjve që ai ngre dhe sa më e vogël është fama e atij që ndërton obeliskë, aq më të famshëm janë heronjtë që nderohen me shtatore. Aq më shumë, Gruevski dëshmon atë që është dëshmuar disa herë me radhë: edhe pse përmendoret u ngrihen heronjve të vdekur, ato kanë për qëllim të madhërojnë famën e ndërtuesve të gjallë.    

    Pra, përderisa Gruevski dëshmon atë që shumë herë është dëshmuar dhe nuk ka nevojë për dëshmi shtesë, pushtetarët e këtushëm shqiptarë gjithnjë e më shumë i ngjanë të humburit në pyllin e përmendoreve të kryeministrit aktual të Maqedonisë. Apo, gjithnjë e më shumë flasin për angazhimin e tyre që Maqedonia të anëtarësohet në BE dhe NATO, e assesi nuk ia dalin të shohin se do mbeten pa votues, se deri sa Shkupi ta ecë rrugën shumëvjeçare deri në Bruksel, partitë e këtushme shqiptare do mbeten pa popullin që përfaqësojnë. Dhe të zënë me realizimin e projektit të lodhshëm që ta mbushin gropën e quajtur Maqedoni dhe, atë ta shndërrojnë në lulishte ku do mbijnë vlera euro-perëndimore, ata nuk ia dalin të shohin se Gruevski jo vetëm që realizon projektin “Shkupi 2014”, por paralelisht merret edhe me një projekt më “madhorë” dhe më afatgjatë se ai i përmendoreve: ta zbrazë Maqedoninë nga jomaqedonasit dhe t’i ndëshkojë shqiptarët e këtushëm për konfliktin e 2001.  

    Sikur pushtetarët shqiptarët të ishin më të vëmendshëm dhe më të përgjegjshëm ndaj popullit që përfaqësojnë, ata me kohë do e shihnin se investimet që i bënë Gruevski për përmendoret e veta, e tejkalojnë shumën e parave të nevojshme për zhvillimin e gjitha komunave shqiptare. Madje, do e shihnin se Gruevski është aq i vogël dhe aq i dobët politikisht, sa nëse ia largon nga qeveria vasalët shqiptarë, atij i rrënohet e tërë karriera politike dhe sheshi i Shkupit do i duket aq i ngushtë dhe i vogël, sa nuk do i mjaftojë as  për ndërtimin e një tualeti publik, e jo më aty të ngre aq përmendoreve sa janë paraparë me projektin “Shkupi 2014”. Pra, nëse politikanët shqiptarë do u interesonte diçka më shumë se sa interesi i tyre personal, nëse nuk do merreshin me ndryshime ligjesh vetëm atëherë kur kanë nevojë të anëtarësojnë ndonjë të pëlqyer të partisë në ndonjë këshill, ata do e shihnin me kohë se forca politike e Gruevskit buron nga aftësia e tij që përpara votuesve të vet të dëshmohet si “hero” që i ka margjinalizuar shqiptarët e Maqedonisë. Dhe kur do e shihnin këtë, pushtetarët aktual shqiptarë do e kuptonin se duke mbështetur Gruevskin, ata u bënë bashkëndërtues të përmendoreve të tij dhe pjesë e projektit të VMRO-DPMNE-së për zbrazjen e Maqedonisë nga jomaqedonasit, projekt i proklamuar publikisht nga kjo patri qysh në vitet kur udhëheqësit e BDI-së ishin në Zvicër, e kur shqiptarët e këtushëm dëgjonin parullat e shokëve të Gruesvkit për “Maqedoni vetëm për maqedonasit” dhe “Dhoma gazi për shqiptarët”.

    Andaj, të presësh nga VMRO-DPMNE-ja të ndërmerr masa për parandalimin e eksodit të shqiptarëve drejtë perëndimit, është njësoj sikur të shpresosh nga përkrahësit e sotëm të Millosheviqit të japin ndihmë humanitare për familjet e dëshmorëve të luftës në Kosovë, apo sikur të presësh që në mes të Beogradit, qeveria e sotme serbe, t’u ndërtojë përmendore viktimave të pafajshme që i vrau ushtria dhe policia serbe. Dhe një gjë të tillë mund ta presin vetëm ata që gabimisht mendojnë se anëtarësimi në BE dhe NATO vetvetiu do i harmonizojë marrëdhëniet ndëretnike në Maqedoni, këtë mund ta presin vetëm ata që e gënjejnë popullin se me integrimet euroatlantike, shqiptarët përnjëherë do përballen me “gruevska” më pakë të frustruar se që janë sot, se pas anëtarësimit të shtetit në NATO dhe BE, këtu në Maqedoni do lulëzojë “Shipëria” e shqiptarëve. Kjo shpresë gënjeshtare, se anëtarësimi në BE dhe NATO vetvetiu do i zgjidh të gjitha problemet ndëretnike, e që elitat e këtushme politike janë të paafta t’i zgjidhin, më së miri dëshmon shkurtpamësinë e pushtetarëve shqiptar, si edhe atë sa janë të painformuar, sa nuk e dinë se ka shtete që me dekada janë pjesë e institucioneve euro-atlantike, por vazhdojnë të kenë politika diskriminuese ndaj pjesëtarëve të  grupeve më të vogla etnike.

 Andaj, nuk do ishte keq të organizohej një udhëtim turistik për pushtetarët e këtushëm shqiptarë, edhe atë jo më larg se në disa shtete të afërta që me dekada janë anëtarë të NATO-së apo BE-së, e ku do e shihnin se institucionet euro-atlantike t’i mbrojnë muret e jashtme të shtëpisë, por brendinë e saj e lënë ta rregullosh vet me aq sa dinë dhe, me atë që ke. Pas këtij udhëtimi, mbase përfaqësuesit e BDI-së do i merrnin më seriozisht edhe  spekulimet që burojnë nga disa qarqe të VMRO-DPMNE-së, e që thonë se kohët e fundit, Gruevski merret me realizimin e një projekti më të rëndësishëm se “Shkupi 2014”: mundohet të zbulojë provokimin e duhur antishqiptar që do e çonte BDI-në përfundimisht ta braktiste koalicionin qeveritarë, e me çka ai do kishte arsyetim për shpalljen e zgjedhjeve të parakohshme. Po të njëjtit spekulues thonë se, ky do jetë projekti më i vështirë për Gruevskit dhe mbase i vetmi që do i dështojë, sepse më parë VMRO-DPMNE-ja mund ta braktisë qeverinë, se sa BDI-ja. Këtij spekulimi, cinikët ia shtojnë konstatimin se BDI-ja mund të lëshojë pe për cilindo projekt të Gruevskit, por jo edhe ndaj atij që ka për qëllim largimin e saj nga qeveria. Edhe atë vetëm ngaqë BDI-ja nuk donë ta dëmtojë rrugëtimin e Maqedonisë drejtë NATO-së e BE-së dhe që t’ia mundësojë Gruevskit ta realizojë derë në fund projektin e tij “Shkupi 2014”.

http://lajmpress.com/opinion/3769.html

----------


## Faik

*Shqiptarët fatlum të trillimit historik* 

Duke marrë parasysh faktin se sllavo-maqedonasit me projektet e tyre siç jan muzeu i historisë së VMRO-DPMNE-së,  Shkupi 2014,  për ndryshimin e një pjese të historisë së tyre të vobegët  e të rejshme që kanë, kanë hasur në disa pengesa si nga mungesa e personave që do të vendosin në këtë shesh dhe muze, si dhe nga kontraveza e veprimit të këtyre personave, identiteti i vërtet i tyre. 

Problemi numër një që është shumë evident, është edhe kundërshtimi i partive politike si ato qeveritare dhe ato të opozitës, sepse ne këto projekte të “prerodbës” së Nikollës  nuk ka figura historike shqiptare.   

Në përpjekjet e vazhdushme të faktorit shqiptarë të cilët u prekën thell nga këto projekte, fakti që mbetën pa vendet që ju perkasin, duke shfrytzuar mediat të cilat kontrollohen nga vetë partitë politike shqiptare, arritën ta ulin Nikollën me një tavolin lidhur me këtë çështje kaq të rëndësishme për ato. Sipas tyre do të rrezikohet funknionimi i shtetit “multietnik dhe demokratik”që është shumë I rëndësishem për shqiptarët dhe aspak I rëndësishëm për sllavo-maqedonasit.

Nikolla Gruevski duke shfrytzuar pozitën e tij ndaj lidershipit shqiptar aktual në Ilirid me naivitetin e tyre që kanë vite me rradhë, shumë lehtë u morën vesh. 
Do të përmirësojmë gabimin e bërrë, do të vendosim figurat shqiptare që na lidhin dy historitë e përbashkëta të të dy etniteteve.  

Me marrëveshjen e arritur mes partnerëve të koalicionit, VMRO-DUI, këto persona duhet pasur histori dhe biografi të qartë ndaj sovranitetit sllav. Persona të këtillë mund të bëhen pjesë e historisë së re maqedonase, dmth këto janë njerëzit që zbuluan dhe rruajtën  Maqedoninë gjatë 20 vjetëve të fundit, sepse aq edhe egziston ky tregim për fëmi i quajtur Maqedoni….! 

Në bllokun e partive politike shqiptare në Maqedoni ka një numër të madh të figurave që plotësojnë shum nga këto kritere siç janë Menduh Thaçi, Refet Elmazi , Imer Selmani si dhe shum të tjerë si Ali Ahmeti e Rafiz Haliti me shokët e tyre të pas luftës 2001, kanë meritat më të mëdha për të qenë figura numër 1 në këto muze sepse kanë dhënë shumë kontribut duke harruar preardhjen e tyre ilire dhe duke kaluar në preardhjen e re “shqiptarë autokton të Maqedonisë”. 

Besoj se të gjithë ju që plotësuat kushtet për të zënë kto sheshe me meritat tuaja, keni bërë një punë të mirë të historisë së vjetër në Iliridë(Maqedoni) nuk I nevojiten këto figura “gjeometrike”. Keni bërë një punë të shkëlqyer sepse ju kemi dërguar në histori, por fatkeqësisht nuk do të mund të realizojmë dëshirën tuaj deri në fund. Do të duhet të hartoni një shesh të ri në Shtip e Krivo-Gashtani sepse ato do të jenë kufitë e shtetit të ri Severna Makedonija, që Ju me mish e me shpirt mundoheni ta ndërtoni. Shkupi 2011 do t’i përket Iliridës dhe aty do të vendosim figura të pastërta shqiptare.  

Ju faliminderit për konributin e dhënë ndaj këtij shteti të ri!

KORABI

http://www.uksh.info/

----------


## Modesti

*Robër të mendësisë së vasalit*

04/05/2010 07:53:00

*Kim MEHMETI*

Më rastisi të marrë pjesë në një tribun ku debatohej për të burgosurit e Sopotit. Bëhet fjalë për rastin e ndodhur në vitin 2003, kur nga një mjetë shpërthyes, u vranë dy ushtarë të NATO-s dhe një shoqërues i tyre civil. Pra, për rastin kur policia maqedonase veproi ashtu siç i ka hije atij që mbase donë që sa më ngutshëm ti fshehë gjurmët e terroristëve të vërtetë: burgosi aq shqiptarë të pafajshëm nga fshati Sopot në afërsi të Kumanovës, sa iu deshën që rrejshëm të dëshmonte se kush janë armiqtë e Maqedonisë dhe të NATO-së. Dhe me të njëjtën shpejtësi, gjykata maqedonase i shpalli sopotasit e pafajshëm si terroristë të dorës së parë dhe i dënoi me gjithsejtë 160 vite burg. Dhe asokohe askush nuk organizoi ndonjë tribunë ku do debatohej si është e mundur që shqiptarët e Sopoti të vinin mjetin shpërthyes aq afër vatrave të tyre familjare dhe ta prisnin policinë nëpër shtëpitë e veta, thuajse donin tia lehtësonin punën që ti gjente sa më lehtë. Pra, asokohe askush nuk organizoi tribuna ku do debatohej si ishte e mundur që cilido shqiptarë në këtë botë, të sulmonte ushtarët e NATO-s, ushtarakët e aleancës që kishte ndihmuar bashkëkombësit e tyre nga Kosova ti shpëtonin gjenocidit dhe të shijonin lirën. Asokohe nuk dhanë asnjë shpjegim as Ministri i atëhershëm i Drejtësisë, as funksionarët e BDI-së që atëherë, njësoj si tani kur mbahen tribuna, ishin në pozita përgjegjëse nëpër institucionet shtetërore dhe në qeveri.

Por ja, tani kur sopotasit e burgosur u futën në grevë urie, kur edhe ambasadorë e huaj thanë se sopotasit janë të pafajshëm, të gjithë duan të rrëfejnë për pafajësinë e tyre. Përfshi edhe debatuesit në tribunën e organizuar nga një OJQ, ku më rastisi të marr pjesë. Dhe përpos ne të tjerëve, në tribun merrte pjesë edhe Avokati i Popullit, si dhe tre deputetë: dy të BDI-së dhe një i opozitës shqiptare. Dhe siç e do rendi, i pari e morri fjalën Avokati i Popullit. I qetë dhe pa emocione, në fillim ai shprehu keqardhjen pse në atë tribunë nuk marrin pjesë edhe maqedonas etnik, pse ata nuk duan të debatojnë me ne. Ja them në vetvete, alamet Avokat i Popullit i cili ende nuk e ka kuptuar se maqedonasit etnik merren me drejtimin dhe mbikëqyrjen e institucioneve të shtetit, se ata me ne shqiptarët debatojnë nëpërmjet institucioneve dhe ska pse japin shpjegime plotësuese nëpër tribuna. Pastaj, Avokati i Popullit e nënvizon dobinë e këtyre debateve si për shqiptarët, po ashtu edhe për maqedonasit etnik. Pra, ai nënvizon qëllimin tonë të mirë që kemi ndaj bashkëqytetarëve maqedonas dhe shtetit të përbashkët në të cilin jetojmë. Ja, vazhdojë të mendojë në vetvete, kjo është gjuha e vetme të cilën e njeh mendësia e vasalit, mendësi e cila kurrë nuk harron të dëshmojë sa kujdeset për të mirën e sunduesit , e që pastaj të mundet të rrëfej diçka edhe për të keqen që i ndodh atij. Pastaj Avokati i Popullit, përndryshe i ardhur në atë postë vetëm pse është shqiptar dhe i propozuar nga BDI-ja, i numëron konventat ndërkombëtare që garantojnë liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut dhe thekson se sipas tij, të burgosurit e Sopotit janë të pafajshëm. Por, ai nuk tregon se kur e ka kuptuar këtë, tani pasi të burgosurit kanë kaluar nga 7 vite në qelitë e Idrizovës, apo më herët, ende kur ishte Ministër i Drejtësisë. Dhe këtë na e thotë neve dhe familjarëve të të burgosurve, ua thotë atyre që këtë e thonë plot 7 vite me radhë. Deri sa ia flet, më kujtohet rasti i Brodecit, kur familjarët e të burgosurve nga ky fshat i malësisë së Tetovës donin të dinin diçka për të burgosurit e tyre dhe kur po ky Avokat i Popullit, deklaroi se të burgosurit janë mirë e shëndosh dhe nuk ankohen për asgjë. Pastaj u pa se me të vërtetë ata nuk i ishin ankuar atij: aq barbarisht ishin rrahur nga policia, sa me ditë të tëra nuk mund të flisnin.

Pas Avokatit të Popullit fjalën e merr deputeti i partisë në pushtet . Dhe përderisa i dëgjojë disa nga debatuesit, nuk mund ti ikë ndjenjës se ajo tribunë ka vetëm një qëllim: ti amnistojë ata që lejuan sopotasit e pafajshëm ti kalojnë 7 vite në qelitë e burgut. Pra, më bëhet se shumica e debatuesve kanë vetëm një qëllim: të dalin në lajmet qendrore televizive, që populli të sheh kush janë të merituarit që kanë dëshmuar pafajësinë e sopotasve. E në ndërkohë, unë skam si mos e shpalosi ndjenjën se shqiptarët e pafajshëm që vuajnë nëpër burgjet e Maqedonisë, janë viktimë edhe e mendësisë vasale , janë haraçi që duhet paguar për shqiptarët që qëndrojnë në krye të institucioneve shtetërore, duke plotësuar vetëm një kusht: të jenë të pëlqyer dhe të përdorshëm për sunduesin.

Gjatë debatit përsëriten fjalët proces i montuar politikë, zgjidhje gjyqësore, amnisti! Dëgjojë e them me vete: si u bëka i pafajshëm ti kalosh 7 vite në burg, si u bëka që pafajësia të amnistohet, si u bëka... si... I shtrojë vetvetes shumë pyetje që ta përmbyllë pyetësorin me hamendjen: Si është e mundur të kesh Avokatin e Popullit shqiptarë dhe aq shqiptarë tjerë në piramidën shtetërore, e Maqedonia edhe më tej të mbetet shtet i cili mbrohet nga shqiptarët dhe ata i burgos me aq lehtësi sa herë që dëshiron të dëshmojë armiqësinë e tyre nda shtetit apo perëndimit!? Dhe kush do i amnistojë shqiptarët me mendësi vasale që e ndihmuan sunduesin ta mbulojë të vërtetën se populli shqiptarë i Maqedonisë ende është joinstitucional dhe i jashtëligjshëm. Pra, vazhdojë të pyes veten se kush do i amnistojë shqiptarë që nuk bënë asgjë të na mbrojnë nga proceset e montuara gjyqësore, kush do i amnistojë ata që përfituan vetëm pse janë shqiptarë, e gjatë tërë jetës nuk bënë gjë tjetër përpos se u kujdesën të jenë sa më të pëlqyer e më të përdorshëm për  sunduesin.

E braktisë sallën ku mbahet tribuna. Dhe kur dalë jashtë ndjehem i mposhtur. Më ngushëllon vetëm një gjë: e di se në lajmet e mbrëmjes nuk do jepet asgjë nga ajo që thash dhe nuk do shihet se kam marrë pjesë në atë debat. Mbase pa dashje, por redaktorët partiak ma bëjnë shërbimin më të madh të mundur: më heqin nga portreti grupor ku janë edhe disa nga ata me të cilët nuk më ndërlidh asgjë e përbashkët. Pastaj më kujtohet dita e mëparshme kur më erdhën në zyre të rinjtë që do i organizojnë protestat e 10 majit nën moton për Drejtësi. Ata donin ti ndihmojë. E shikoja sinqeritetin e tyre, e shikoja edhe hutesën dhe u them: mos e lini të sotmen dhe të ardhmen tuja në duar e atyre me mendësi të vasalit, shpëtojeni vetveten nga ata që mbase edhe jo me fajin e vetë, e njohin vetëm pozitën e të nënshtruarit. Pastaj më bëhet se nuk i udhëzojë, por se jam duke i këshilluar siç bëjë me fëmijët e mi, e u them: dilni e protestoni dinjitetshëm, pa dhunë, mos u bëni viktima të inateve personale ndërmjet politikanëve dhe heronjve të këtushëm, mos lejoni edhe më tej të gjakosen e të burgosen shqiptarët e pafajshëm, mos urreni askënd, dëshmoni se ju nuk jeni robër të mendësisë së vasalit, se e jetoni kalendarin e kohës suaj, e cila kohë kërkon të kesh bosht të drejtë kurrizorë. Dilni dhe tregoni se ka ardhur koha të shporren nga institucionet shtetërore shqiptarët të cilët vetëm gjatë fushatave parazgjedhore duan të jenë të pëlqyeshëm e të pranueshëm për popullin, që pastaj, gjatë tërë mandatit të tyre, të bëjnë çmos që të jenë të pranueshëm e të përdorshëm për sunduesin. Bëhuni, u them të rinjve përballë meje, bashkësundues të këtij shteti, merrni pjesën e shtetit që u takon, bëhuni bashkëdrejtues të institucioneve shtetërore , sepse vetëm ashtu do mund të jetoni pa frikën se dikush do u burgosë, apo do u vret të pafajshëm, e që pastaj të vijë Avokati i Popullit shqiptar, por me mendësinë e vasalit, e tu tregojë çka thonë konventat ndërkombëtare për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut. Ata dalin nga zyra ime. Disa orë më vonë dëgjojë se protestën e tyre do e përkrahë edhe BDI-ja në pushtet. Por, të nesërmen, BDI-ja e tërheq mbështetjen e protestave me arsyetimin se ato janë drejtuar kundër saj. E në paralajmërimet për protestat e 10 majit shkruan qartë se ato janë kundër Gruevskit dhe Për Drejtësi. Andaj them në vetvete: Është e mundur që BDI-ja të identifikohet me Gruevskin dhe të jetë kundër drejtësisë! Apo mos vallë BDI është bërë degë e VMRO-DPMNE-së, e miqtë e mi të shumtë nga kjo parti, ende nuk ma kanë treguar këtë!

----------


## Modesti

*Diaspora shqiptare e tmerruar !*
_
Për t u bindur miqtë tanë nga SHBA-të dhe Evropa se shqiptarët nuk janë ato që destabilizojnë Maqedoninë, MBP  në Maqedoni duhet ta udhëheqin shqiptarët._

Shkruan : Alisetar Ramadani  Nyon
13.05.2010

Tani më vrasjet në Maqedoni për MPB janë bërë rutinë, dhe gjithmonë  vriten shqiptarët ! Që nga rasti Studenë kur edhe doli një komunikatë « nga Zvicra » se atë që ndodhi e merr për sipër UÇK ! Këtë e deklaroi ministrja e punëve të brendshme Jankullovska, duke shtuar se në bazë të IP numrit, do të kapin personin në bashkëpunim me autoritetet zvicerane ! Këtë lajm të MPB nga Maqedoni asnjë medie e shkruar dhe elektronike nuk e publikoi në Zvicër, si dhe personi që paska shkruar atë komunikatë ende nuk është gjetur ! Është për t u habitur, sepse sot google ka mundësuar që nëpërmjet IP  numrit të kompjuterit në rrjet edhe fotografinë e banesës apo shtëpisë të ta tregon në rrjet (internet) prandaj kemi të drejtë të dyshojmë se edhe rasti në Studenë të Karadakut edhe rasti në mes Radushës dhe Raçes janë montuar nga MPB. Rasti i Radushës (sipas dëshmitarëve nuk ka ndodhur në Radushë por në mes fshatit Sillare dhe f. Raçe (jo Rashçe, se sllavët e quajnë ashtu këtë fshat ku buron uji i pishën dhe furnizon tërë Shkupin) është për t u ulur dhe analizuar mirë të gjitha rrethanat si ndodhi ?

 Sipas deklaratave të MPB, kjo tragjedi për shqiptarët ka ndodhur në ora 3 të mëngjesit dhe se fshatarët për rreth kanë dëgjuar të shtënat, nga ana tjetër po nga kjo ministri e punëve të brendshme thuhet se situata është nën kontroll dhe se qytetarët sigurohen se asgjë nuk është jashtë kontrollit ! Kjo tregon se vendet ku është bërë lufta e vitit 2001 kontrollohen nga policia dhe me siguri edhe ushtria e Maqedonisë (ndërsa thuhet se siguria është e garantuar), sepse nuk është e mundur që pikërisht në atë mëngjes të hershëm policia të has në fërgonin me trafikantë armësh rastësisht ! Nga afër shihet se fërgoni është bërë shosh nga plumbat, kjo tregon se pa paralajmërim policia ka shtënë duke mos e ditur fare se çka ndodhet aty dhe kush ndodhet aty ! Dhe del me deklaratë se trafikantët kanë shtënë në policinë « që rastësisht paska qenë aty, mu në atë moment, mu  në atë orë » !  Kur është siguria e garantuar atëherë edhe në çdo kohë lëvizja është e garantuar dhe se nuk ka nevojë as policia as ushtria të ndodhen në vende siç është lokacioni ku ndodhi kjo tragjedi e madhe për shqiptarët ! Kjo na bën të dyshojmë se policia apo MPB ka përgatitur dhe me siguri ky nuk do të mbes rasti i fundit  nga montimet e saja !

Ne shqiptarët kemi të drejtë të dyshojmë ngase asnjë provë nuk dëshmon se këto « trafikant armësh » kanë rezistuar me armë, kemi të drejtë të dyshojmë sepse kjo ministri jo një herë është marrë me montime për të arsyetuar politikën  ditore e cila gjithnjë e më tepër është duke i treguar « këmbët » e saja të vërteta, duke dështuar në çdo sektor ekonomik, dhe kur ekonomia nuk është në rregull, atëherë « shqiptarët merren me trafikime të ndryshme » për të arsyetuar politikën e gabuar ekonomike të qeverisë e cila ua ka vështirësuar jetën qytetarëve të Maqedonisë deri në skajshmëri, sidomos shqiptarëve !

Prandaj, shqiptarët nga të gjitha anët ranë dakord se luftërat kanë  mbaruar, Tirana zyrtare si dhe Prishtina zyrtare këtë e bënë të qartë për të gjithë, duke u pajtuar me faktorin ndërkombëtarë se zgjidhja e problemeve bëhet në institucione ! Këto deklarata me siguri vinë nga vullneti i mirë për të ndihmuar Maqedoninë dhe popullin maqedonas (sllav) që të bashkohet familjes evropiane si dhe asaj aleance të madhe NATO-s. Por, gjithashtu e dinë (me siguri e dinë) se sllavët e Maqedonisë asnjëherë nuk kane treguar gatishmëri që të përfillin këtë vullnet të mirë të shqiptarëve edhe pse nga të gjitha anët janë të rrethuar nga ato ! Asnjëherë nuk treguan gatishmëri për implementimin e asaj që kanë firmosur në Ohër, dhe gjithmonë u kanë fryrë erërave të provokimeve si nga aspekti kombëtar si nga aspekti fetar ! Do të duhej të rishikojnë qëndrimet e tyre Tirana dhe Prishtina vis-à-vis Skopjes !

Apel për kujdes

Do të shfrytëzoj rastin, që të thërras bashkëkombësit e mi në Maqedoni që të kenë kujdes sidomos në orët e vona të natës, të qëndrojnë në shtëpi, ngase shihet qartë se ne »Maqedoni mbretëron një gjendje e jashtëzakonshme e pa deklaruar, kështu që mos të hani ndonjë breshër plumbash për kot dhe të etiketoheni si trafikant armësh apo droge ! Natën nuk keni nevojë të jeni jashtë.

Apel SHB dhe Evropës

Ndërsa miqve tanë nga SHBA-të dhe Evropa ju themi se nuk jemi ne ato që destabilizojnë Maqedoninë, ju e shihni edhe vetë kush është që nuk i intereson asgjë, por që të bindeni, atëherë MPB duhet ta udhëheqin shqiptarët, ju garantoj se asnjëherë nuk do të ketë « trafikantë » të çfarëdo lloji në Maqedoni.

----------

